# Monday Night Raw (6/1) Discussion: AMBROSE GOT GOLD--NOPE!



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

How much more fuckery can WWE lay on us? Who am I kidding, there's always more! MITB in two weeks. Discuss.

I'm most looking forward to the Austin-Heyman interview AFTER the show.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/1) Discussion: AMBROSE GOT GOLD!*

Will be interesting to see what ensues from that bait and switch fuckery.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/1) Discussion: AMBROSE GOT GOLD!*

Hopefully Seth's belt returns where it belongs!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Yeah hopefully that theif Ambrose who didn't actually win lol delivers back to the best in the world Seth Rollins .


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm interested in the fallout from Rollins vs. Ambrose. So Ambrose won by DQ, but stole the WWE World Heavyweight Title belt? Lol!


----------



## EbgardAvecSoul (May 22, 2015)

In before deanambroselover/Kelly Kelly fan says "In before the fuckery"


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Dafuq :lmao


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I cant wait to hear JBL oversell the lunacy of Dean Ambrose.

'That lunatic is walking around with a championship that's not his!!!!'

I hope JBL gets hit by a truck before the show. Who am I kidding I'm not even watching RAW. Not even Owens and Cena can get me to watch RAW at this point.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Saw Orton in the pic for the MITB match. I only now realised that he hasn't been on Raw in ages unless I've forwarded past him. Highly likely considering how little of Raw I watch these days. This time of year WWE usually tends to pick up a little. Let's see what they have in store for us this year.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So Dean isn't going to be in MITB? Reigns confirmed to win then. Dean stealing the belt ala R-Truth. Hope Vince doesn't see him the same way he does Truth.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

I wonder who Rollins is going to face at Battleground after he defeats Ambrose at MITB .


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

Louaja89 said:


> I wonder who Rollins is going to face at Battleground after he defeats Ambrose at MITB .


Brock


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

brxd said:


> Brock


Bullshit ending to set up Summerslam main event ?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Hopefully this RAW is decent. MITB looks like it's going to be nothing but half-assed rematches and the ladder match is full of stale ass motherfuckers save for Neville. 

Ugh, I've seriously soured on the product.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Monday Night Raw (6/1) Discussion: AMBROSE GOT GOLD!*



Zayniac said:


> Hopefully Seth's belt returns where it belongs!


Brock?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Assuming Rollins wins at MITB. Assuming their Is a rematch between them. How would Rollins going over go with fans haha. They may go with Ambrose winning the title. Reigns winning MITB he turns heel and they feud. Rollins feuds with Lesner. But I guess Lesner wants his title back.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm calling it: cena loses the us title tonight. Jbl was teasing how Cena's getting worn down by weekly challenges, he took a loss last night and the rematch isn't listed for the title.

Now who beats him? I don't know but maybe wyatt, with a assist from owens, really advance the story.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Louaja89 said:


> Bullshit ending to set up Summerslam main event ?


I imagine whoever wins MITB will cash-in on Brock after he beats Rollins.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

amhlilhaus said:


> I'm calling it: cena loses the us title tonight. Jbl was teasing how Cena's getting worn down by weekly challenges, he took a loss last night and the rematch isn't listed for the title.
> 
> Now who beats him? I don't know but maybe wyatt, with a assist from owens, really advance the story.



Wyatt us champ? Hey I would love Bray to get one up on Cena. But Bray in midcard and Us champ. Does it suit his gimmick as "the new face of fear". What the hell I like it. Can't be any worser then what they are doing to him atm.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose stealing the belt will not end well for him at all most likely not even be in the MITB match. Rollins will get it back and Dean will most likely be fed to the doghouse.

Interested to see the fallout from Owens and Cena and even more excited for the Austin/Heyman podcast afterwards.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So, which fucked up, heelish way will Cena go about getting his rematch?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> So, which fucked up, heelish way will Cena go about getting his rematch?


it's already booked. cena gets the rematch until he wins three straight times, ala rusev.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

TBH, the WWE hasn't been on this good of a roll in a long time. I'm pretty hyped after last night EC's. Though obviously still tentative about Owens actually getting that rocket push and the WWE sticking with it. But at this point though with all the hype around NXT, I don't think they'll take the chance using Cena to bury Owens.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm very interested in tonight, fo sho. Still reeling after last night, ngl, i was slightly heartbroken lol.


----------



## LanaFan (Feb 4, 2015)

*WWE Killed Any Interest I Had For Raw With That bs Ending*

when it looked like Dean had won the title I was so fuckin pump and excited and could not wait for raw tonight until the dusty finish and giving the title back to Rollins not only was that a let down but now not interested in raw tonight and prob will not watch cause its going to be the same ole same ole with Rollins coming out bragging with his goons j&j for a boring 20 min promo.

WWE really has a chance to make us all excited but as usual shit the bed.


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Killed Any Interest I Had For Raw With That bs Ending*

WF is never happy with shit are they ?

Always bitching about something huh


----------



## LanaFan (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: WWE Killed Any Interest I Had For Raw With That bs Ending*



Xtremeee said:


> WF is never happy with shit are they ?
> 
> Always bitching about something huh


we have a right to be pissed its the same shit every week and Rollins has turned out to be a dull champion but WWE had a chance last night to make us all excited again but as usual like I said shit the bed like they always do.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: WWE Killed Any Interest I Had For Raw With That bs Ending*

Glad Dean isn't the champ.
He's as athletic as Michael Cole, the way he looks at people with his chin out and head tilting up, it doesn't means you look crazy Ambrose, it makes you look slow.
I for one am lookin forward to Rollins claiming back his title from that serial belt stealer Ambrose.
This is like the 2nd title in 3 months he's just taken, he's like a granny at the store who steals all the batteries from the shelf.
Can't help himself


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: WWE Killed Any Interest I Had For Raw With That bs Ending*

Yet your still going to be watching tonight


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: WWE Killed Any Interest I Had For Raw With That bs Ending*

glad i dont have to see Ambrose getting destroyed by lesnar. that'd be IT for ambrose, that'd be the final nail in his wwe coffin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Killed Any Interest I Had For Raw With That bs Ending*

That's the effect of Dusty booking. It kills interest, when ostensibly, it should make you hungrier to see Dean finally win. History has not been kind to promotions that overdo Dusty finishes;let's hope WWE doesn't travel this tired road again.


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Killed Any Interest I Had For Raw With That bs Ending*



LanaFan said:


> we have a right to be pissed its the same shit every week and Rollins has turned out to be a dull champion but WWE had a chance last night to make us all excited again but as usual like I said shit the bed like they always do.


We can't do shit about it 

No point mate 

See you tonight


----------



## dddsssccc (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: WWE Killed Any Interest I Had For Raw With That bs Ending*

I can't believe anyone actually thought Dean had really won the title. Stevie Wonder could have seen that swerve coming. That finish has been done a million times. The finish did suck though.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Killed Any Interest I Had For Raw With That bs Ending*

I loved that booking TBH.

The feud wasn't hot enough and the PPV wasn't big enough (and honestly the match wasn't good enough) for an Ambrose win to mean anything.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: WWE Killed Any Interest I Had For Raw With That bs Ending*

it is getting quite annoying and overdone. at no point did i think ambrose won. u cant even enjoy a win an ending to a main event match because it usually ends in some stupid controversy.


----------



## Dawnbreaker (Jun 17, 2014)

Could be a pretty decent show if booked right. 

Looking forward to Owens/Cena interaction the most, though.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE Killed Any Interest I Had For Raw With That bs Ending*

I mean way I see it Rollins got perfect heel heat for getting DQd and again keeping his belt through bs means. 

Plus Ambrose gets perfect babyface sympathy. People are genuinely pissed Dean didn't win the belt, despite taking on the authority alone and getting 123. 

You could argue Ambrose not always getting a fair shake makes him a better face.


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: WWE Killed Any Interest I Had For Raw With That bs Ending*



dddsssccc said:


> I can't believe anyone actually thought Dean had really won the title. Stevie Wonder could have seen that swerve coming. That finish has been done a million times. The finish did suck though.


Exactly, it was so obvious. Was just waiting for the announcement.


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Killed Any Interest I Had For Raw With That bs Ending*

I agree it sucked. The only champions I truly like are those that do it on their own. I get so BORED with champions that have stables helping them week in and week out. All the interference is ridiculous, it's over done, it's boring. I want a champion that does it alone, like Cena did, or Lesnar, or Stone Cold Steve Austin....let the champion win on his own merit and don't try to generate cheap heat by having him 'cheat" to win every match. This isn't the Patriots and the NFL where they can only win by cheating, this is scripted so they can "let" him win fairly.

And truthfully I have always said (and you can look at my previous posts) that ORton was the worst and most boring champion of all time...I hated him more than anyone (and not in a "he's a heel" kind of way, just a "I hate him" way). I used to skip everything Orton but sadly now I find myself doing the same thing with Rollins. He comes on, fast forward, back stage segements, fast forward, when he wrestles, fast forward. In fact I watched most of the PPV but actually skipped the title match cause I expected some shit like what happened.

I have been doing the same thing with Rollins that I did when Orton was champion and that is reading results and not even watching RAW. 

It's ok...all you indy lovers can drool over him but I would take Ambrose or Reigns anytime over Rollins. The guy does NOTHING for me.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Looking forward to the Owens/Cena fallout...........and about nothing else.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: WWE Killed Any Interest I Had For Raw With That bs Ending*

It was obvious that it was going to be a Dusty finish the minute the ref got knocked out. I was watching with my brother when Ambrose "won" and we were both saying that this would be a real mark out moment if it wasn't blatantly obvious what the final result would be.
Instead we just sat on our hands waiting for the inevitable.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: WWE Killed Any Interest I Had For Raw With That bs Ending*

Okay, don't watch Raw and move on.

Want a fucking pat on the back?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: WWE Killed Any Interest I Had For Raw With That bs Ending*

These threats from people in the IWC about _not_ watching need to stop. You guys aren't going anywhere. It's the same with those posts where people say, "I haven't watched in months... what did I miss?" We as wrestling fans are too passionate about it to stop watching.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Killed Any Interest I Had For Raw With That bs Ending*



PowerandGlory said:


> it is getting quite annoying and overdone. at no point did i think ambrose won. u cant even enjoy a win an ending to a main event match because it usually ends in some stupid controversy.


That is the major problem I had with the whole ending. It is not the fact it was a "dusty ending". Endings like that can be good if used properly (and in moderation)

The problem I had was at no point did I ever think that the match ending with Dean winning and as the champ was ever going to stick. And I wasn't the only one; the bar I watch PPVs at has a nice group of "hardcore" and "casual" fans at it and just about EVERYONE watching there last night, even the group of "casuals" knew that Dean winning the match and title clean was the ending.

If you just take last night's ending and single it out, it was decent storytelling to further the Rollins/Ambrose/Reigns/Authority stuff, but when you add it in with what they have been doing with Rollins whole title run and you get the reactions we are getting by fans.



The Boy Wonder said:


> These threats from people in the IWC about _not_ watching need to stop. You guys aren't going anywhere. It's the same with those posts where people say, "I haven't watched in months... what did I miss?" We as wrestling fans are too passionate about it to stop watching.


a 5% drop every year of their TV audience seems to suggest otherwise :quimby


----------



## BeastIncarnate (Dec 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Killed Any Interest I Had For Raw With That bs Ending*

Who cares if you won't watch? When I don't watch I don't come on the forum to make a thread about it. People who do this only do it for attention. YOU WILL WATCH.


_"Wah! I didn't get what I want, I wanted this guy to win the match... I am not watching"_

Same old shit.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> These threats from people in the IWC about _not_ watching need to stop. You guys aren't going anywhere. It's the same with those posts where people say, "I haven't watched in months... what did I miss?" We as wrestling fans are too passionate about it to stop watching.


Funny thing about that is they will be on the raw thread tonight bitching about an authority program or whatever


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

What can we expect on Raw?

A random 6 man tag
A Elimination Chamber Rematch (Probably Neville/Bo)
A main event ending with an interference

Stay tuned.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

I wonder who John Cena will destroy tonight to make up for his clean loss last night. Let's just hope it's someone irrelevant this time.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I am considering watching this live. Mainly for Owens/Cena and Ambrose/Rollins. Could be a good RAW.


----------



## eskymi (Feb 24, 2014)

To those saying "you will watch..." blah blah....maybe we might, maybe not. I can honestly say that I have not watched a full RAW since Rollins became Champion. I did not watch the PPV last month. I watched only a couple matches last night, skipping the Championsip match. I read results to see if the show heavily involves the Authority or Rollins and if they are featured in more than 1 segment, I skip the show completely. That is my choice. I am no different than any of you fans that said the same crap when Cena or Punk were champion. No different....

And I am sorry that I can't stand stuff that is getting so predictable that it is sickening. I am starting to lose interest in the product and all I am asking is for less predictablility.

Do you wanna sell the WWE Network, then have the belt change hands and let people know that if they didn't have the network, they missed a title change. But no, let's have a screwy ending that means nothing. Let's have no title changes on the event. Let's have it where the only match I predicted wrong was Ryback as I picked Sheamus. 

Let's have the champion get help or cheat to garner heat...we haven't done that more than 1 million times in the last 10 years. Let's have the ref disqualify someone for something that is less egregious then the other hundreds of things we could disqualify him for. Let's have a main event that ends with interference, it's only been done a few million times. Let's have a heel go babyface and then lose all the time but then we'll turn him heel and suddenly he's fucking superman and can't lose.

I used to defend the product, but many people complaining are making legitimate points. I am starting to see that now.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Cole said it was only the first 6 and there are more opponents to come for MITB. The question is who.

Maybe Authority throws Dean in MITB as a way to not only cause dissension between Roman and him, but also as an obstacle. And they may say, Ok Dean, as a consolation prize for "winning", we will let you do mitb.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

One thing for sure, although it doesn't mean anything is the ascension will get beaten by matador es and lucha dragons this week for pinning them in the chamber.

And it wouldn't suprised me to see lucha dragons pin new day non title.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

When was the last time a Raw main event didn't end in interference or a DQ?


----------



## StdDev (May 26, 2015)

Ambrose walking around with the title for a couple of weeks will be the closest thing to having an entertaining champion. No doubt that dog shit of a champ Rollins will carry it until SumemerSlam, where he will get squashed by Brock in 5 minutes.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Ambrose using the title to hold up the authority and get into MITB? Idk I'm throwing out random shit here. I imagine this is how it is to be in WWE creative :troll

Anyway, Ambrose is the real champ and any fuckers saying otherwise don't waste you're breath because #sorrynotsorry I can't hear you over the *EIGHT* second pin he had on Rollins. :maury :lmao


----------



## StdDev (May 26, 2015)

*Re: WWE Killed Any Interest I Had For Raw With That bs Ending*



The Boy Wonder said:


> These threats from people in the IWC about _not_ watching need to stop. You guys aren't going anywhere. It's the same with those posts where people say, "I haven't watched in months... what did I miss?" We as wrestling fans are too passionate about it to stop watching.


Have you checked the ratings lately, kiddo? The likelihood is that most people will indeed _not_ tune in.


----------



## StdDev (May 26, 2015)

Wynter said:


> Cole said it was only the first 6 and there are more opponents to come for MITB. The question is who.
> 
> Maybe Authority throws Dean in MITB as a way to not only cause dissension between Roman and him,  but also as an obstacle. And they may say, Ok Dean, as a consolation prize for "winning", we will let you do mitb.


LOL remember when you said Ambrose is winning MITB?

Not only is he not winning, he won't even participate. He will obviously be facing Rollins at MITB for the title after last night's finish (and he will lose/win by DQ.)

Reigns is winning it, even though most fans will be wanting Ambrose to be in his place.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

I wish Rollins would ditch the Authority , beat the shit out of J&J and Kane , and move on but he won't because that would give the show a breath of fresh air and we can't have that do we ?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

btw, do we know if Paige is okay? man Naomi botch roughed her up last night.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

StdDev said:


> LOL remember when you said Ambrose is winning MITB?
> 
> Not only is he not winning, he won't even participate. He will obviously be facing Rollins at MITB for the title after last night's finish.
> 
> Reigns is winning it, even though most fans will be wanting Ambrose to be in his place.


Hey boo  

Honestly, I didn't expect the finish they gave Dean. I figured they would pull fuckery and then put Dean in mitb. A rematch this soon didn't seem to be in play. 

Hmmm, I'll see what they do with it. WWE knows Roman winning mitb as a face isn't an option though. Fans aren't ready for him to be this close to the title. 

Didn't Dean win real title for like 1 minute, why you still here :krillin2


----------



## StdDev (May 26, 2015)

Wynter said:


> Hey boo
> 
> Honestly, I didn't expect the finish they gave Dean. I figured they would pull fuckery and then put Dean in mitb. A rematch this soon didn't seem to be in play.
> 
> ...


No, he didn't win it. Not even for a minute.

You said the same thing about Reigns winning the Rumble. You were wrong.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

StdDev said:


> LOL remember when you said Ambrose is winning MITB?
> 
> Not only is he not winning, he won't even participate. He will obviously be facing Rollins at MITB for the title after last night's finish (and he will lose/win by DQ.)
> 
> Reigns is winning it, even though most fans will be wanting Ambrose to be in his place.


I dunno, Heyman is going to be there tonight, not much is being made of Heyman being there for some reason. Maybe he actually won't be on the broadcast but just the podcast but I dunno i've got a sneaking suspicion about Brock.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

StdDev said:


> No, he didn't win it. Not even for a minute.
> 
> You said the same thing about Reigns winning the Rumble. You were wrong.


The thing is, I don't mind being wrong, it's wrestling :lol hell, most of us assumed Dean would be in mitb. It was the logical course of action. 

:shrug guess we will see if wwe fucks up or has something good planned.


----------



## StdDev (May 26, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> I dunno, Heyman is going to be there tonight, not much is being made of Heyman being there for some reason. Maybe he actually won't be on the broadcast but just the podcast but I dunno i've got a sneaking suspicion about Brock.


Brock isn't advertised for tonight. Heyman is most likely just there for the podcast.

Brock _is_ scheduled later this month though, I believe.



Wynter said:


> The thing is, I don't mind being wrong, it's wrestling :lol hell, most of us assumed Dean would be in mitb. It was the logical course of action.
> 
> :shrug guess we will see if wwe fucks up or has something good planned.


"Logical course of action" in regards to WWE and their booking. Think about what you just said.


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

I cant believe Ambrose wont be in the Mitb and they gonna give it to Reigns dont they fucking learn.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Well there are still 2 spots left in the MitB match.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Man, i'm just so happy for Owens. He's really running with this and it couldn't happen to a better person.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Fuckkk work till 9. Better not miss KO/Cena segment.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

So a couple months ago when I told everyone that Rollins also got a push last year because of MITB, everyone told me that wasn't true, & Rollins wasn't as exposed with the briefcase & blah blah blah & a bunch of other shit. Now when Reigns is about to win, now it's suddenly a big deal. Well it wasn't a big deal LAST YEAR. So why is it one THIS year?

Hypocrisy so thick here you can cut it with a knife.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

StdDev said:


> "Logical course of action" in regards to WWE and their booking. Think about what you just said.


:lol you're right. Not going to lie, I was really looking forward to Dean winning. Don't see how wwe can spin Roman winning as a face. Fans are warming up to him again, but not, let's give Roman mitb over favorites, type warming up.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Wynter said:


> Hey boo
> 
> Honestly, I didn't expect the finish they gave Dean. I figured they would pull fuckery and then put Dean in mitb. A rematch this soon didn't seem to be in play.
> 
> ...


You know what's funny? How Rollins is the SHITTIEST champion in a VERY LONG time, but yet people continue to act as if Reigns is the plague. Like lol, as if Reigns' title reign will be any worse.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Wynter said:


> :lol you're right. Not going to lie, I was really looking forward to Dean winning. Don't see how wwe can spin Roman winning as a face. Fans are warming up to him again, but not, let's give Roman mitb over favorites, type warming up.


But WHYYYYY? MITB has never been that big of a big deal, so I don't see how now that Reigns is involved, it suddenly is. Since when have we made a big fuss about?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Well time to start getting ready for Raw:


Pass that around, man.

My usual weekly question arises because i am too lazy to look it up: Where is RAW originating from tonight? Houston? Any crowd will out pop Corpse Christi.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Well time to start getting ready for Raw:


It felt like I was watching Raw last night apart from the Cena/Owens match.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

I can feel it , this Raw is going to be terrible .


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> But WHYYYYY? MITB has never been that big of a big deal, so I don't see how now that Reigns is involved, it suddenly is. Since when have we made a big fuss about?


Because honestly, it should be Dean. Roman has no reason to win it. It's perfect for a guy like Dean who will provide plenty of entertaining and funny segments with it. Helps he's over as fuck and fans will actually explode when he cashes in. 

Mania wasn't that long ago. Fans aren't ready for Roman to be near the title yet. Let him naturally gain a following like he has been. Fans should be begging for him to win, not be meh to it. 

Unless Roman turns heel, it doesn't benefit him to win the case. He's the type you feel will always get a chance at the title. He doesn't fit the mitb type to me. 

Dean is perfect for it.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Wynter said:


> Because honestly, it should be Dean. Roman has no reason to win it. It's perfect for a guy like Dean who will provide plenty of entertaining and funny segments with it. Helps he's over as fuck and fans will actually explode when he cashes in.
> 
> Mania wasn't that long ago. Fans aren't ready for Roman to be near the title yet. Let him naturally gain a following like he has been. Fans should be begging for him to win, not be meh to it.
> 
> ...


Roman's gotten like 2 title shots what the fuck? This is Dean's second one as well. What reason do we have to believe Roman will always get title shots and Dean won't? People are acting as if WWE just plans to bury Dean.

And also, my time is a terrible thing to waste. I am not waiting a million years to see Reigns win a title because of a few butthurt jackasses. 

Also, the MITB winner doesn't have to be in the ME scene. Fans claim that's what they want Reigns to do, but now that he gets an opportunity to, it's like "oh no". Which the fuck is it? Do you want him out of the ME scene with the briefcase, or in without it?

What does near the title even mean? He's gotta win it SOMEDAY. Geez!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Louaja89 said:


> I can feel it , this Raw is going to be terrible .


I think your powers would be better if you could feel when Raw is gonna be great. We can pretty much guess Raw will be terrible every week and be right. 

I'm expecting some silly Cena like humor from Dean that everyone will love and for Reigns to be his partner in crime. Seth is gonna whine and complain to HHH who will either try to help him or tell him to step up and be a man.


----------



## StdDev (May 26, 2015)

Wynter said:


> :lol you're right. Not going to lie, I was really looking forward to Dean winning. Don't see how wwe can spin Roman winning as a face. Fans are warming up to him again, but not, let's give Roman mitb over favorites, type warming up.


Well, Vince and Steph are in charge of the creative direction and they are just not very bright individuals. They're worthless communications majors. That about says it all.

They're lucky they have smart, business savvy individuals working for them on the business side. That's the only reason they're still making money.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm looking forward tonight. Owens and Ambrose is more then enough to get me tuned in tonight.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to the fallout from Cena/Owens and Ambrose/Rollins.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I love that Ambrose is the top face in the company and Reigns is his lackey.

:mark:


----------



## StdDev (May 26, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> I love that Ambrose is the top face in the company and Reigns is his lackey.
> 
> :mark:


You can't be serious.

Reigns is about to win MITB and is a few months away from becoming world champ.

Ambrose is a few weeks away from jobbing in the mid card again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I love that Ambrose is the top face in the company and Reigns is his lackey.
> 
> :mark:


:lmao That description will go over well with Reigns fans.


----------



## gbast (Mar 17, 2014)

Six weeks, three PPVs. Ridiculous.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> :lmao That description will go over well with Reigns fans.


Facts are facts. Compare the pops each guy gets and then look at how each has been booked. Ambrose out-popping someone as protected as Reigns is absolutely LOL-worthy to the highest degree.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> I love that Ambrose is the top face in the company and Reigns is his lackey.
> 
> :mark:


Until Reigns wins MITB and double-crosses Dean the moment he wins the title.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Until Reigns wins MITB and double-crosses Dean the moment he wins the title.


He's not turning heel for a long time. And if he wins MITB, he'll be cashing in on someone like Brock by that time (remember the cash in is good for a full year). Doubt Rollins will be champion by that time. He's already had it for a few months.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> I love that Ambrose is the top face in the company and Reigns is his lackey.
> 
> :mark:


Why is like 90% of the comments featuring Reigns still slighting him? Find something else to do. It's getting REAL old.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Why is like 90% of the comments featuring Reigns still slighting him? Find something else to do. It's getting REAL old.


Stating the truth of the past month or so isn't a slight. It's how things have been booked between them recently. Take it up with WWE, if you don't like it. (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Facts are facts. Compare the pops each guy gets and then look at how each has been booked. Ambrose out-popping someone as protected as Reigns is absolutely LOL-worthy to the highest degree.


Reigns can become his gopher and also polish the belt for him after Ambrose beats Seth.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Give me a 10 minute Owens/Cena promo and I'll say that this Raw will be a success.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> He's not turning heel for a long time. And if he wins MITB, he'll be cashing in on someone like Brock by that time (remember the cash in is good for a full year). Doubt Rollins will be champion by that time. He's already had it for a few months.


The only reason he wouldn't is because they might still want to do Brock/Seth at Summerslam and there aren't a lot of great faces. Otherwise they could do a double turn with Seth getting kicked out of the Authority for Reigns so that would set up HHH/Seth and then Ambrose/Reigns as the obvious first title feud. Something has to happen with these two being buddy-buddy, can't imagine one not doing something to the other before this feud ends.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Stating the truth of the past month or so isn't a slight. It's how things have been booked between them recently. Take it up with WWE, if you don't like it. (Y)


I don't have a problem with it for now, but I'm sick of people bitching when he's at the top, & then being smug when he isn't. Like, you got what you wanted, leave it alone. It's literally so old.

Also, remember this when Dean is Roman's sidekick.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> I don't have a problem with it for now, but I'm sick of people bitching when he's at the top, & then being smug when he isn't. Like, you got what you wanted, leave it alone. It's literally so old.
> 
> Also, remember this when Dean is Roman's sidekick.


It would make sense that Dean is his lackey from a booking standpoint. Dean doesn't get a 1/10th as well booked as the other guy. That's what makes this so funny. The guy who gets booked so well has become a lackey for the guy who doesn't get booked well.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Can we have a Red Wedding style massacre happen to the Authority so they all fuck off our tv screens?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I would like to see the Lucha Dragons feud with the New Day for the tag titles. They have the potential to be a great tag team, but they've been booked quite poorly since their main roster debut.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Hoping the WWE has something for Wyatt tonight, after leaving him off the EC card, but not holding my breath. Likewise for Harper and Rowan, can't believe they weren't involved in the title match last night...


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> It would make sense that Dean is his lackey from a booking standpoint. Dean doesn't get a 1/10th as well booked as the other guy. That's what makes this so funny. The guy who gets booked so well has become a lackey for the guy who doesn't get booked well.


Yeah, but remember this is #SummerOfAmbrose 

It's Dean's turn to get built up. Reigns had his, Rollins definitely had his, now it's time for Ambrose.

Plus, Reigns seems to like their setup, & I enjoy their bromance, so why not for now? :shrug

It's a much more enjoyable setup than if everyone was just sitting here bitching about Dean playing 2nd fiddle to Roman.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Where is RAW at tonight? Corpus Christi was fucking awful last night.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

I hope Owens shows up. He's possibly the best thing in the WWE and he's not even on the main roster yet lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Where is RAW at tonight? Corpus Christi was fucking awful last night.


AT&T Center in San Antonio, Texas.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> :lmao That description will go over well with Reigns fans.


Good Reigns marks will just laugh it off and know he's joking. Bad Reigns marks:


#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> Why is like 90% of the comments featuring Reigns still slighting him? Find something else to do. It's getting REAL old.


^Like this one, will complain and make a big deal out of it.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I'M OUT OF CHIPS AND NEED TO WALK TO CVS IN THE RAIN, GOD DAMNIT. THE SACRIFICES I MAKE FOR YOU, WWE, RAW BETTER NOT SUCK TONIGHT.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I hope they do something different and have Ambrose start the show off by coming out to The Authoritys music and cutting a promo with the gold round his waist. :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

TJQ said:


> I'M OUT OF CHIPS AND NEED TO WALK TO CVS IN THE RAIN, GOD DAMNIT. THE SACRIFICES I MAKE FOR YOU, WWE, RAW BETTER NOT SUCK TONIGHT.


Better get some liquor too while you're at it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Erik. said:


> I hope they do something different and have Ambrose start the show off by coming out to The Authoritys music and cutting a promo with the gold round his waist. :mark:


That would be pretty cool to see Ambrose do that! :mark:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Better get some liquor too while you're at it.


Already got some good ol' Jameson, don't worry :saul


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Better get some liquor too while you're at it.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Chrome said:


> Good Reigns marks will just laugh it off and know he's joking. Bad Reigns marks:
> 
> ^Like this one, will complain and make a big deal out of it.


So you're saying that "good Reigns marks" are good because they're ok with people dragging their guy day in and day out, but "bad Reigns marks" are bad because they get defensive?

:StephenA2

:bitchplz


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Where is RAW at tonight? Corpus Christi was fucking awful last night.


San Antonio. We also tend to burn out early so unless they got a bomb ass third hour planned expect us to wither away as the show progresses. I'm planning to leave early if it's another tag team main event.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> That would be pretty cool to see Ambrose do that! :mark:


May nullify his pop a bit though, so coming out to his music with the belt round his waist and killing it on the microphone will also do for me.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

dougfisher_05 said:


> San Antonio. We also tend to burn out early so unless they got a bomb ass third hour planned expect us to wither away as the show progresses. I'm planning to leave early if it's another tag team main event.


I got some bad news for you....PLAYA


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

TJQ said:


> Already got some good ol' Jameson, don't worry :saul


Ah the good stuff. Yeah you'll be just fine tonight. :saul


#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> So you're saying that "good Reigns marks" are good because they're ok with people dragging their guy day in and day out, but "bad Reigns marks" are bad because they get defensive?
> 
> :bitchplz












Something like that at least. And they actually bring good posts to the forum too. All I ever see from you is "ZOMG STOP CRITICIZING REIGNS HEZ IMPROVINGZZ!!"

Quoted you before you added the Stephen A smiley. Shame I missed it, because that extra smiley really added to your post. :StephenA2


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Well I'm gonna do something I haven't done in a while & watch Raw.

Best part is usually this thread so I'm looking forward to that at least. :lol


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Raw hasn't even started yet and I just marked the fuck out for a superstars entrance of all things...


----------



## metabolic666 (Apr 23, 2015)

BuzzKillington said:


> I cant wait to hear JBL oversell the lunacy of Dean Ambrose.
> 
> 'That lunatic is walking around with a championship that's not his!!!!'
> 
> I hope JBL gets hit by a truck before the show. Who am I kidding I'm not even watching RAW. Not even Owens and Cena can get me to watch RAW at this point.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Fuck I think Joe just hurt Tyson kidd out here. Ref through up the x sign.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Ah the good stuff. Yeah you'll be just fine tonight. :saul


CVS HIT ME WITH THE $5 EXTRA BUCKS SO I GOT SOME REESES CUPS, RAW CAN SUCK ALL IT WANTS I HIT THE JACKPOT.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose doesn't need Otunga ... he needs Saul lol would be funny if WWE did appropriate guest stars rather than randoms


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Ryback defending the IC title against Miz tonight, why is Miz getting a random title shot?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/605520083490902016


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Chrome said:


> Ah the good stuff. Yeah you'll be just fine tonight. :saul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-___- That is not all I post about, & you know it so don't even. And I wouldn't even talk about it as much if he didn't get singled out & dragged in half the threads on WF daily. Don't start shit & you won't get it. And whenever somebody goes after Rollins, Ambrose, Wyatt, Bryan etc, shit hits the fan. But then people go after Reigns & then when his fans get defensive, people like you are like "what's wrong with you?". Lol stop dogging him every day all day and you won't hear from me about it. Simple as that.
:draper2

:lol This could all be so easy.


Back to Raw. Did some one say we're having another tag ME? Geez! fpalm


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Chrome said:


> TJQ said:
> 
> 
> > I'M OUT OF CHIPS AND NEED TO WALK TO CVS IN THE RAIN, GOD DAMNIT. THE SACRIFICES I MAKE FOR YOU, WWE, RAW BETTER NOT SUCK TONIGHT.
> ...


Legit laughed out loud Chrome and I'm at work. Everyone thinks I'm crazy thanks.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Maybe unpopular opinion here. But Wyatt is just as good as Owens if not better. Def better in promos. Only difference is Owens has had awesome booking and went over Cena. Bray has neither of that. I am hoping for something for Bray too. Maybe start the Orton Feud. I like Owens though impressed the hell out of me at EC, dude very agile for his size. Should be a good raw. I am going in with eyes wide open.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Kevin Owens is in the building :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Ryback defending the IC title against Miz tonight, why is getting a random title shot?


Ryback needs a goof to beat.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> Maybe unpopular opinion here. But Wyatt is just as good as Owens if not better. Def better in promos. Only difference is Owens has had awesome booking and went over Cena. Bray has neither of that. I am hoping for something for Bray too. Maybe start the Orton Feud. I like Owens though impressed the hell out of me at EC, dude very agile for his size. Should be a good raw. I am going in with eyes wide open.


I love wyatt but Owens is much better on the mic and in the ring than Wyatt. Its really not even close.

Booking has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> :lol This could all be so easy.


Could just hit that log-out button and never come back if you don't like the Reigns criticism. That's about as easy as it gets. Maybe there's a more pro-Roman forum you could join? :draper2


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> Maybe unpopular opinion here. But Wyatt is just as good as Owens if not better. Def better in promos. Only difference is Owens has had awesome booking and went over Cena. Bray has neither of that. I am hoping for something for Bray too. Maybe start the Orton Feud. I like Owens though impressed the hell out of me at EC, dude very agile for his size. Should be a good raw. I am going in with eyes wide open.


Owens is better in the ring, Wyatt's character is better, Equal on the mic based on their characters.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Hopefully dean ambrose still has seths titile


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Ryback needs a goof to beat.


Fair point.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

dubba dubba e showing dank maymays on the pre show :^]]]]]]]]]]]


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Time for my favorite show about nothing


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins facial expression was so great they put a meme of it on the pre-show on the Network.

:ti

What a GOAT.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Let the soap opera for men (and some women) commence!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm tuning in for Owens. But I'm immediately out if HHH or Steph opens the show.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

What are the odds Kevin Owens opens up Raw with a promo?!??! WWE would show signs of life if that happens. Seriously we all expect the same Trips, Rollins, Ambrose 20 minute segment and then all of the sudden Owens kicks us off! Let's go!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

My body is ready.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Let the Complaining Begin!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nine99 said:


> What are the odds Kevin Owens opens up Raw with a promo?!??! WWE would show signs of life if that happens. Seriously we all expect the same Trips, Rollins, Ambrose 20 minute segment and then all of the sudden Owens kicks us off! Let's go!!


it will probably be Rollins and HHH demanding Ambrose give the title back


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

There's nothing better than free Reeses cups to help me get through this program, thanks, CVS.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Rollins and/or hhh are opening raw obviously


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go you guys.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:rollins
Fuckery is coming


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

in before the fuckery


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TJQ said:


> There's nothing better than free Reeses cups to help me get through this program, thanks, CVS.


the only thing better is if those Reeses cups are frozen


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the #WWEFUCKERY begin

:ambrose4


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

TJQ said:


> There's nothing better than free Reeses cups to help me get through this program, thanks, CVS.


Don't forget the Jameson. And pour me a glass while you're at it.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Ambrose should've hit those refs with a sledgehammer imo.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

20 minute segment time :cole:trips


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Natecore said:


> I'm tuning in for Owens. But I'm immediately out if HHH or Steph opens the show.


Well...............


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

BEHOLD THE KING!!! :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh crap....almost forgot about the f*ckery tonight!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

OMG YES YES YES HHH starting Raw!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

20 min authority promo YAYYAYAY


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Please open with Owens and not a 20 minute Authority promo.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh yay an Authority promo coming.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Time for my weekly dose of WWFuckery.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I love that WWE continues to strive for originality with these opening segments :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Missed opportunity for Ambrose to come out.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BAWSE!*


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

The twins are looking great on Steph


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

I can't wait for Rollins to lose the Authority bullshit.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

The hell did they just stand there for a whole minute for?


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

20 minute segment incoming


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Steph lookin like she rolled around in Dagobah swamps before the show..


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I guess Dean still has the belt lol.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Absconded? That's a big word there Cole


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Nice intro package


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Natecore said:


> I'm tuning in for Owens. But I'm immediately out if HHH or Steph opens the show.


Well. I'm out.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Rollins actually comes out behind HHH and to HHH's entrance music.

Weakest WWE Champion of the decade.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Odds cena comes out tonight and acts like nothing happened? Cuts a few jokes. And screams the champ is here? I say there's a 94.78% chance


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lord Wolfe said:


> The hell did they just stand there for a whole minute for?


Posing for the twitter pics.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

CoverD said:


> The twins are looking great on Steph


Eh. They have more metal than the Capital dome around them right now.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

And your company steal's people's money Steph sooooo....


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Steph has been 3/3 on opening RAW since her return.

Spare me.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I love how Steph just admitted the WWE has rehashed the same storyline with Ambrose stealing the IC, WWE and MITBs. LOL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd is already better than last nights


----------



## Uhaa Nation (May 18, 2015)

Here comes Seth "Small Package" Rollins!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well...............


Way ahead of ya. They had me interested after last night and now I'm not.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao Ambrose stole the IC title 3 months ago and nobody cared


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Steph's titties are so big, Hannibal once tried to cross them on an elephant.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Between Booker T and JBL they just need to stop doing theft storylines, talk about painfully awkward..


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Steph's whiny voice is awful.

Give the mic to HHH, he's gold on the mic at least.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Bieber chants. It begins...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ABigLegend said:


> Rollins actually comes out behind HHH and to HHH's entrance music.
> 
> Weakest WWE Champion of the decade.


Miz was a pretty weak champ tbh.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lord Wolfe said:


> The hell did they just stand there for a whole minute for?


For the benefit of those with flash photography.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Out of all the chants, THAT has caught on. Ugh.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Justin Bieber chants.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

It hurts me that these stupid fucking Justin bieber chants still happen. It's disgusting.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Who the fuck was initially responsible for this dumb ass Beiber chant?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

fuccckin H


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HHH is mad :lmao


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

18 minute promo for another tag match between Ambrose/Reigns and Rollins and Kane.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Well. I'm out.


You set yourself up for that one didn't you? :lol Probably smart on your end.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Who told Steph that shit is a good colour on her?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HHH angry :mark: and Reigns :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Here comes Dean's bitch-boy man servant.

:ti


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pretty mild crowd so far, but the night is young!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Babygurl time.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'd rather hear CM Punk chants than Justin Bieber chants.


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

ABigLegend said:


> Rollins actually comes out behind HHH and to HHH's entrance music.
> 
> Weakest WWE Champion of the decade.


Remember when Miz almost lost to the King?


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

finalnight said:


> Eh. They have more metal than the Capital dome around them right now.


Never said it was done naturally. :grin2:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Troman Trains in the house.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

They said AMBROSE, not Reigns!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Those Justin Bieber chants are going to dog Seth as long as he's a heel


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fucking hell.


----------



## Uhaa Nation (May 18, 2015)

ROMAN! The Uhaa Nation in effect!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

RAMEN RINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Amber B said:


> Who the fuck was initially responsible for this dumb ass Beiber chant?


Kane called him the authority's Justin Bieber or something.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Man fuck these Bieber chants. Why cant they just chant Ambrose?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Hey you guys......I'm Dean's buddy......so you should like me too" :reigns


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Reigns is looking so much comfortable than he was a few months ago.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns turning into Cena before our very eyes with his stupid shit eating grin.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Thunder stealer!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cheap pop


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dean Ambrose's butler, ladies and gentleman.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Get that mic out of his hand. It's a lethal weapon in Roman's hand.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Fuck San Antonio. Fuck the Spurs!!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

This Authority angle is so fucking tedious. Plz end it.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

The New Cheap Pop God :reigns


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Reigns is much better on the mic, when he is not doing that tough guy act*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hostage situation incoming.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Babygurl time.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Why is roman speaking for dean? The fuck is this. Makes dean look like a wimp


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What kind of bitchboy servant teas is this?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I knew it. Called ladder match right after last night's match.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

What? Two ladder match on that pay per view


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Amber B said:


> Who the fuck was initially responsible for this dumb ass Beiber chant?


Ambrose


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

ouch that mic


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Mics are acting up. Those monkeys in the truck better get their shit together.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lol Even the mic is like "this has gone on too long."


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns to win MITB then cash it in for the main event to become champion

BOOK IT


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA Steph sounded like a robot.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I always knew Steph was an alien.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That mic is trying to make sure Steph stops talking. :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Some sound guy's getting future endeavored tonight.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow. Haven't heard WWE with mic problems like this in a long time. Time to cut catering some more.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

testing 1. 2


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jeez these mics


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"At money in the bank Ambrose wants a rematch so he is not in the MITB match and then the fans won't choose Ambrose over me" - :reigns


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jesus christ.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Why is roman speaking for dean? The fuck is this. Makes dean look like a wimp


That fan fav rub. :reigns

:cena4


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Who the fuck was initially responsible for this dumb ass Beiber chant?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Why is roman speaking for dean? The fuck is this. Makes dean look like a wimp


Pay attention to detail. HHH wanted Ambrose to come to the ring. Ambrose us not going to give HHH who is a heel what he wants.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Can't we ever have promos that dont sound so stilted and scripted?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Reigns as Ambrose's mouthpiece? He's making his case for worst mouthpiece ever.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Reigns is still so dull on the mic.

And he still makes those dumb fucking faces.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

SpeedStick said:


> What? Two ladder match on that pay per view


 They've been doing that every year since MITB became a PPV.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

tfw Ramen Reigndeer saves the opening segment, what the fuck is going on, mayne.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

God Reigns is fucking horrible on the mic. Stop it please. 

Ambrose should be out here speaking for himself. What the fuck is this?


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

the mic cannot take them.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Those poverty mics tho :mj2


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone else's TV fucking up?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Reigns and The Authority are in cahoots.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Why are people moaning about Reigns coming out to speak for Dean? Makes sense with this storyline considering he's not coming to RAW with the title to force a rematch at MITB...


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

FINALLY they are gonna let Seth go on his own...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sounds like :cena4 talking for Bryan.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lol and the trouble starts for Seth.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

wow NICE character turn for Rollins


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This is why HHH is going to drop Rollins.

Reigns turning heel to go with the authority. HE is winning MITB and cashing in the same night. YUP


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Reigns cashing in on Ambrose. Babygurl. :reigns
Reigns takes Seth's place in Authority. Babygurl :reigns


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Looks like that was a seed planted where he (Rollins) gets fed to Brock at Summerslam.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Seth is fucking pissed off.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

so seth's reign is just going to be full of gimmick matches and shenanigans


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Hell yeah Seth, showin dat passion


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

God Stephanie is cringeworthy


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

MITB will end with Brock Lesnar coming and fucking Seth Rollins up so Dean Ambrose can climb up the ladder and get the belt. 


Take a chill pill Stephanie.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Reigns vs Kane in....


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Good promo by Seth, I'm impressed.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

"It's OK, we can just make you another belt" - Nobody, Ever


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Steph fuck off.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Damn Seth reminding me of HHH for sure .


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I'd buy a Reigns shirt PRONTO if he pimp-slapped Steph right there.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Steph and that MILF rage :watson


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:rollins


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Reigns is still so dull on the mic.
> 
> And he still makes those dumb fucking faces.


Emphasizing the wrong words to a cringe-worthy degree doesn't help.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Ambrose/Rollins Ladder match :mark:

Seth was damn awesome there.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I miss long haired trips


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HHH is future endeavoring the sound guy on his way back up the ramp lol.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

This is better from Rollins, he doesn't look weak as hell for once.

Rollins/Ambrose in a ladder match should be good.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

BryanZiggler said:


> Why are people moaning about Reigns coming out to speak for Dean? Makes sense with this storyline considering he's not coming to RAW with the title to force a rematch at MITB...


Because this is WF


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Jeesh I think HHH nose has gotten bigger. Poor guy. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Can't we ever have promos that dont sound so stilted and scripted?


Not until they are allowed to ad lib off bullet points


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

So what happened that everyone is saying Reigns is going to replace Rollins in the Authority?!


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hopefully this is leading to Dean winning the title at MITB and then Roman immediately cashing in on him.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

they got the whole crowd chantin justin bieber at him, he's red hot as a heel, and they're gonna turn him babyface now? don't do it.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Big Show return?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Lok said:


> Jeesh I think HHH nose has gotten bigger. Poor guy. :lol


sniffle H


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Reigns opponent better not be DEATH (Big Show)


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yeah, yeah... Roman ain't losing his match tonight.. Yada yada yada


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


> Ambrose


Kane


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Owens?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

PLEASE DONT BE OWENS. REIGNS DOESNT DESERVE OWENS


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman is so cashing in on :ambrose4 at MitB to have Heel :reigns vs face Lesnar at Summerslam.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Loved that passion from Rollins


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Reigns/Owens?


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

KO vs RR?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Hmm seems like some odds for Samoan Cena to overcome


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

And we're off and running.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Mmm. Those Nikki legs.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

An actually good opening authority opening segment. Heck even Reigns was good tonight.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If it's Big Show my old next door neighbor's getting punched in her face.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Gee I wonder if Reigns will win sleep his MUTB spot :eyeroll


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Roman is so cashing in on :Ambrose at MitB to have Heel :reigns vs face Lesnar at Summerslam.


That makes no sense though : Reigns has no beef with Lesnar, while Lesnar hates Seth's guts. Please let me have Rollins vs Lesnar. Pretty please.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Reigns opponent better not be DEATH (Big Show)


Reigns/Show is the new Cena/Orton :vince$


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I swear if they trot Big Show's fat ass out there again.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Reigns is such a goof, but he's much better at being a lighthearted "tough" guy then a serious one.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Seriously can someone fill me in on why I'm reading about Rollins looking for a face turn and Reigns flirting with joining the Authority?! Im working at the moment...


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

If he goes up against Big Show so help me God


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Please don't let it be Big Slow or Mark Henry...please. I'll go take a nap, I swear.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Was a good opening segment IMO. Not too long or drawn out. Seth did well as did hhh. Roman was decent.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

please don't feed wyatt to him. please please please

steph, fuck off


----------



## Rockysays (Apr 21, 2012)

If Big Show comes out im going to have a brain aneurysm


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Weeellllllllllllllllllllllllllll

Here comes the BIG SHOW! Crankin Ol!!!!!!!

Lol for fucks sake. No Big Show.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I hope this is a sign that Rollins will start being booked as a real threat... The way he's going he's on his way to being the next Miz.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Owens? or will they save him for Ambrose?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

TJQ said:


> You set yourself up for that one didn't you? :lol Probably smart on your end.


What can I say I'm an optimist. I thought we might be living in a post Owens pins Cena clean in the ring world.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

God the new Ted movie looks terrible.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Reigns to beat Kevin Owens. :mj2


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

It's going to be Big Show.

It would certainly be interesting if it was Owens...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good opening segment. Nowhere near as long and good work from Seth.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

It's Henry, Big show or Owens. The awful options for reigns.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

At least the opening segment was only 13 minutes :quimby


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Strange that Ambrose didn't show. Unless he helps Reigns win tonight or inadvertently costs him.


----------



## BigSams50 (Jul 22, 2010)

I dont know about yall,. but im becoming more of a Reigns fan by the day


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

It's going to be the Big Show isn't it?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I just know I'm going to be disappointed....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Natecore said:


> What can I say I'm an optimist. I thought we might be living in a post Owens pins Cena clean in the ring world.


We are. Unfortunately in that world Triple H is still the big dick swinging, so 15 min. promo.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Rollins looked great there. BTW, I think Reigns will be awesome as a heel. Can't wait until that happens.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> If it's Big Show my old next door neighbor's getting punched in her face.


please be big show, the image you created in my mind made me smile:smile2:

uh, you are kidding right?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

King Jobber


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMAO the King Jobber.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hahaha wade "no threat" Barrett


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

So it's Barrett, sleep easy guys lol


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Barrett and Reigns...I can dig that I guess.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

King Jobba!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The KINGS FUNERAL CONTINUES!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

It wasn't Big Show? What the-


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol They are giving him Barrett? :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

King Barrett, the guy that had been pinned by R-Truth 3 times the last 2 weeks :ha

But at least it's not DEATH


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah because Barrett definitely won't win this.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

EDIt: nevermind lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

phew, barrett.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh aye, I'm sure Reigns is intimidated by the first guy eliminated in the most boring EC of all time.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Reigns opponent better not be DEATH (Big Show)


LMAO, it's an easy target. Wade Barrett .


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

The bloke that was pinned by R-Truth? Yeah, he's a real threat.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

All hail good king jobber


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

King Jobber:lmao

Really, the first one eliminated in the IC title chamber match, and the guy who lost to R-Truth's illiterate ass last week is suppose to be a threat to Babygurl?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

King Barrett


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

King Barrett... guy couldn't beat R-Truth, he ain't beating Reigns, period. Especially with the MITB spot on the line.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao King Barrett. So chalk one up for Reigns.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

This is too easy. No way barret is winning :heyman6


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh yay, more Barrett jobbing. fpalm


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

King (of Jobbers) Barrett


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

King Jobber is out to do what he does best.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol Kofi is in the MITB match. Interesting.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd be willing to bet Ambrose and SCSA have a segment and gets a rub tonight. They trying to make him the second coming of Stone Cold as is.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

even a fucking 5 year old doesn't believe that barrett can beat roman reigns


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Roman looks like a fish out of water trying to mat wrestle.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So King Barrett is Reigns opponent? He has lost all but like one of his matches after becoming King Barrett and you expect us to believe he's gonna beat Reigns...................... Ok.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

amhlilhaus said:


> please be big show, the image you created in my mind made me smile:smile2:
> 
> uh, you are kidding right?


I wasn't, but luckily for her it's king of the GEEKS.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Another loss for King Jobber.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

jcmmnx said:


> Roman looks like a fish out of water trying to mat wrestle.


:lmao


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Barrett? Loool he just lost to fucking R Truth on Smackdown how the fuck is he gonna beat Roman Reigns?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Why the fuck is Kingston in this match? Hopefully Rusev gets 100% so he could get into the match. This match looks like it will shit just like how the EC matches looked like they were and WERE


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

That was worst side headlock takeover I've ever seen.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I remember last night on the Elimination Chamber PPV, when JBL said that this was the most star-studded MITB ladder match ever. I am still face-palming


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Barrett- A level talent. 

Currently biggest jobber on the roster.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*They're really spoiling us tonight; filler exhibition match ..

Imagine if Cena or Owens music hit; that would entertaining, opposite of what this'll be.*


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

All those kids chanting for roman. Really is the new cena. Hopefully he actually does turn heel. He would be good as a cocky heel I think


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

You don't need to slap your thigh on the chest kicks, big boy, you made that shit Khali levels of obvious :lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Pretty sure they're just using King of the Ring now to make glorified jobbers.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brutal match.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Triple H can't be that mad at Reigns. Barrett has hardly won a match since KOTR :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Fpalm JBL...


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Nine99 said:


> Seriously can someone fill me in on why I'm reading about Rollins looking for a face turn and Reigns flirting with joining the Authority?! Im working at the moment...


Seth went off the handle and stated that he didn't need anyone, Authority included, to prove that he was WWE Champion material. This response was prompted by Reigns calling Seth the worse Champ ever. 

Seems to suggest Seth going solo more so than Reigns going heel, but decent storyline progression at any rate.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I don't get it. Why does Barrett have to be such a jobber? This guy could be a main event heel pretty easily.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That fat bald fuck in the front row would be a better match right now than Barrett.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

lmao the stairs barely moved and reigns got hurt off of that


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why do we even have competitive matches with Barrett anymore? It's not like this guy is gonna win!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Im Pretty sure the ref was at like 7 on the count?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

A wild commercial break appears.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

So i just tuned in, If Reigns wins, he gets into MITB? Or is it just for Barrett?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

2 Heels , 4 babyfaces


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Mild reactions. Even the commentators aren't really interested :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well fuck I guess it's going to be a ppv lost for Ambrose at MITB.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> I wasn't, but luckily for her it's king of the GEEKS.


Time for you to update your sig.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> Triple H can't be that mad at Reigns. Barrett has hardly won a match since KOTR :lol


yeah, he put roman in the ringer


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

They bring back King of the Ring, highlight the Austin winning of it, while forgetting most who got it became jobbers to the stars, after Barrett went 1-13 as IC champion on TV, have him job to everyone, Jobs to R-Truth over and over, and expect him to be any kind of a threat to anyone?

Yeah, and I'm President and CIC of Moosejaw, British Columbia...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> I remember last night on the Elimination Chamber PPV, when JBL said that this was the most star-studded MITB ladder match ever. I am still face-palming


And booker t said on the preshow that Namoi was the best diva of all time.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Why do you guys watch wrestling? like 85 percent of the posts on here are negative and Raw has barely begun.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Robbyfude said:


> So i just tuned in, If Reigns wins, he gets into MITB? Or is it just for Barrett?


If reigns loses, Barrett gets reigns spot.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Robbyfude said:


> So i just tuned in, If Reigns wins, he gets into MITB? Or is it just for Barrett?



It doesn't matter. King jobber has no chance, which is sad.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Mild reactions. Even the commentators aren't really interested :lol


Can't say I blame them. Look at the match they are being forced to watch.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Sheamus also became a jobber after winning King of the Ring. It means jack shit.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> 2 Heels , 4 babyfaces


And only 1 realistic outcome :reigns.

Couldn't get him over with a Rumble win, so let's give him MitB too. :vince5


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Shamans said:


> Why do you guys watch wrestling? like 85 percent of the posts on here are negative and Raw has barely begun.


and we're just getting started!


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Mild reactions. Even the commentators aren't really interested :lol


Isn't that typical for RAW? I can't recall the last time, in 10 years, the commentators or the crowd have been excited for anything on this show.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

#KingJobber


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Shamans said:


> Why do you guys watch wrestling? like 85 percent of the posts on here are negative and Raw has barely begun.


We're all closet sadomasochists :no:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Reigns is getting face in peril booking against King Jobber, but I am supposed to buy him as The Powerhouse, The Juggernaut, The Big Dog, etc?

:thumbsup


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Shamans said:


> Why do you guys watch wrestling? like 85 percent of the posts on here are negative and Raw has barely begun.


Yeah, we should all agree with each other because that totally wouldn't make for a boring banter.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Barrett spends more time on his back than a paraplegic crack whore...jesus tapdancing christ.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Reigns is never going to draw money working matches like this with mid carders.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Sheamus also became a jobber after winning King of the Ring. It means jack shit.


There's a difference though.

Barrett could offer something as a top tier talent, wheres Sheamus is boring as shit regardless of what he does.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Should've just made this a qualifying match instead of just putting Reigns in the MITB automatically. Not that it'd change the outcome.


----------



## brahma_bull89 (Apr 9, 2014)

Raw is in new orleans next week there will be a 6 man tag match reigns cena ND someone else vs Kane seth big show


Also Daniel Bryan vs the red head Irish .man


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

The Renegade said:


> Nine99 said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously can someone fill me in on why I'm reading about Rollins looking for a face turn and Reigns flirting with joining the Authority?! Im working at the moment...
> ...


Thanks dude, appreciate it


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> And only 1 realistic outcome :reigns.
> 
> Couldn't get him over with a Rumble win, so let's give him MitB too. :vince5


It works if they use it to turn him. Only way it will work is if Dean wins the title.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Shamans said:


> Why do you guys watch wrestling? like 85 percent of the posts on here are negative and Raw has barely begun.


Maybe they just like...bad news.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm sorry WWE fans but Wade Barrett should not have any upper hand in this match against Roman Reigns. Who ever made this booking script is a moron. Roman Reigns is suppose to be like next in line as Champion. 

Wade Barrett for better words is a muthaphukkin scrub. 

This would be like if Austin faced Ken Shamrock in 1998 and they have Ken Shamrock hold his own for 50% of the match. 

This is some bullshit. and more reason why WWE just can't produce good matches. 


This match should be over-with by now. 



Maybe they do need to go back to 2-hour show.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Guy LeDouche said:


> Yeah, we should all agree with each other because that totally wouldn't make for a boring banter.


It's just that I see something I like it and I'm excited to talk about it with everyone here only to see negative comments everywhereeeee. No one "should" do anything. Everyone has a right but I was only wondering why one would watch something that gives them so much displeasure. This Barret Reigns match is going pretty good.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Reigns fast-counting himself.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn, Reigns clotheslines look like shit.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

jcmmnx said:


> Reigns is never going to draw money working matches like this with mid carders.


I agree , end the 3 hour RAW, and have him destroy local jobbers in under 2 mins


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Reigns cashing in on Ambrose. Babygurl. :reigns
> Reigns takes Seth's place in Authority. Babygurl :reigns


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

TheFaceofthe_E said:


> Isn't that typical for RAW? I can't recall the last time, in 10 years, the commentators or the crowd have been excited for anything on this show.


Everyone is having a fun time Maggle! :cole :jbl :lawler


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This just keeps going doesn't it?


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> I'm sorry WWE fans but Wade Barrett should not have any upper hand in this match against Roman Reigns. Who ever made this booking script is a moron. Roman Reigns is suppose to be like next in line as Champion.
> 
> Wade Barrett for better words is a muthaphukkin scrub.
> 
> ...


FFS Barret is a bare knuckle boxer. He can definitely "hold his own" against Reigns.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is anyone nervous that barrett is going over here?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I gotta be honest. Putting Reigns' spot on the line in a match and then sending Barrett out as the opponent might be the most LOLworthy thing I have seen in a long time...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If this was the 90's Reigns would have posed for playgirl and snorted coke off every WWE diva's tits.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Super Reigns time


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

At least Reigns didn't give up right there.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Reigns with the Sin Cara slam.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I hope that move gives Reigns another hernia in the future. Stupid power move.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> I'm sorry WWE fans but Wade Barrett should not have any upper hand in this match against Roman Reigns. Who ever made this booking script is a moron. Roman Reigns is suppose to be like next in line as Champion.
> 
> Wade Barrett for better words is a muthaphukkin scrub.
> 
> ...


Well they are making him Cena 2.0. He's just gonna do what Cena does, get beaten the entire match and magically overcome the odds and win at the end.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

New Roman Reigns character is be a friend of Dean Ambrose 

We will have Dean Ambrose on RAW ? If not I will sleep :x


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That was actually a cool Powerbomb there.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Super Reigns


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Just here again for Kevin Steen.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Reigns the powerhouse struggles to lift Barrett for that move, 3 months ago Sin Cara dead lifted Barrett with ease in a SD match, just saying

Though if I didn't know the Sin Cara spot happened the power slam dead lift would have been pretty cool


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Good match. Reigns is improving in ring.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

King Jobber doing his job.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Terrible spear


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shocker.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Roman Reigns sucks.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

woot woot nice win by Reigns


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

As soon as Barrett came out I knew the ending to the match. Duck the Bull Hammer, hit the spear.

Yawn


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

That was actually a pretty good match.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

One of Romans contacts fell out. :lmao


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

reigns gets the cena booking


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am completely shocked that Reigns won. Next thing you will tell me that he is going to win MITB.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Kaitlyn's spear has more intensity than that shit.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

What a hug by Reigns! I can only assume Barrett must have passed out from fan-girling :hmm:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, sure. Barrett had a chance in beating Reigns. Yeah sure...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm so shocked...Who would have ever thought Reigns would win...

Besides everybody.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Star studded? Orton is the only thing close to a star in that match Cole. And Orton is boring as fuck.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Star-studded? :mj4

On paper, this is a bottom-5 MITB match in terms of star-power.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's kinda amazing to see how predictable this MITB match is.

Neville stands no chance
Ziggler stands no chance
Joey The Wildcat stands no chance
Fella stands no chance
Orton stands no chance.

It's all about Reigns.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Everything about Reigns is essentially mediocre.

Mediocre ring work.

Mediocre mic skills.

Mediocre charisma.

Mediocre reactions from the crowd.

I guess that's all it takes to get a super push in this business. Or being the Rock's cousin helps I guess.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

dear WWE, 

calling something star studded doesn't make it star studded, 

sincerely, 

me.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> There's a difference though.
> 
> Barrett could offer something as a top tier talent, wheres Sheamus is boring as shit regardless of what he does.


ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED?!!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kill Steen Kill :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How was the Champion Vs. Champion match controversial? 

There was no controversy at all. Owens fucking won.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

OWENS :mark: :mark:


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Anyone who says reigns is good at this after that match is an idiot.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I wonder how Owens kid reacted to his dad beating Cena clean.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stale as fuck.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> It's kinda amazing to see how predictable this MITB match is.
> 
> Neville stands no chance
> Ziggler stands no chance
> ...


Literally unless the Cena/Owens match becomes one for a spot or Wyatt enters it's a lock for Reigns.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Shamans said:


> FFS Barret is a bare knuckle boxer. He can definitely "hold his own" against Reigns.


That's not the point. Ken Shamrock was a fucking MMA champion and could take out Austin, Reigns and Barrett, but in the WWE his role was mid-card to make the top guy look good. WWF knew how to book this back in the day. WWE today doesn't, they have a scrub mid-card like Barrett gain the upper hand too fucking long. It in my eyes made Reigns look weak. Dumb script booking by current WWE, is all I'm pointing out. Go watch some classic RAWs from 1998 and see how these matches didn't go on for 20 minutes.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> I hope that move gives Reigns another hernia in the future. Stupid power move.


You are scum


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

We need a Owens Face Smilie


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> It's kinda amazing to see how predictable this MITB match is.
> 
> Neville stands no chance
> Ziggler stands no chance
> ...



Kind of like the Royal Rumble (just minus any other fan favorite the fans may choose over Reigns)

:reigns2


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> I wonder how Owens kid reacted to his dad beating Cena clean.


Probably confused as fuck.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is this DB YES YES YES dvd just his road to WM or does it have his Indie past too


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reign already on the road to being completely hated on here again :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Headliner said:


> If this was the 90's Reigns would have posed for playgirl and snorted coke off every WWE diva's tits.


HBK 2.0 :reigns


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

Can you motherfuckers stop trying to bash every little thing that Reigns does?

It was a solid match btw.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

lol Reigns hate flowing tonight


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> I wonder how Owens kid reacted to his dad beating Cena clean.


I had that same thought last night, I'd love to see it.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> That's not the point. Ken Shamrock was a fucking MMA champion and could take out Austin, Reigns and Barrett, but in the WWE his role was mid-card to make the top guy look good. WWF knew how to book this back in the day. WWE today doesn't, they have a scrub mid-card like Barrett gain the upper hand too fucking long. It in my eyes made Reigns look weak. Dumb script booking by current WWE, is all I'm pointing out. Go watch some classic RAWs from 1998 and see how these matches didn't go on for 20 minutes.


I enjoyed the match. I wouldn't have enjoyed a squash match. I saw Barrets moves and Reigns' as well. In the end Reigns won. Good match in my opinion


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Triple H "You wait right here, I got someone for you"

*Watches him bring out the King of all jobbers/R-Truth's whipping boy Wade Barrett.*


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Probably confused as fuck.


No he loved it and was shocked his dad was doing maches with Cena. There is a video of him online reacting getting very excited/overjoyed after taking him out.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>


*EW!*


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Pretty sure this is all heading in one direction now. 

Rollins goes over Ambrose CLEAN at MITB to give him a bit of legitimacy going into Summerslam. 

Reigns wins the briefcase and Ambrose drops out of the title picture. 

Brock returns. We get Rollins vs Reigns vs Brock at Summerslam. 

Reigns wins. 


The only uncertainty is whether or not Reigns turns heel in the process of winning the title. 

If i were to bet on it i would wager that he will not turn.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> HBK 2.0 :reigns


At best he would be a 'bodyguard' for a talented wrestler, like Nash was.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rexx said:


> Can you motherfuckers stop trying to bash every little thing that Reigns does?
> 
> It was a solid match btw.


Match was alright.. We just knew King jobber wasn't gonna win the match.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Anyone who says reigns is good at this after that match is an idiot.


Because in order to be a good wrestler you have to steal the show every single night?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns is stilll gassed after that much of a break after the match LOL


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

More tears plz :zayn3 KILL STEEN KILL :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HHH :lmao


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

LOL fucking trips


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

The biggest Jobber Mark Henry!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> If this was the 90's Reigns would have posed for playgirl and snorted coke off every WWE diva's tits.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh god multiple Reigns matches. Screw you guys.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns gassed and has to wrestle again

:ti


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

They must be trying to top the IC chamber match for shittiness with all these Reigns matches.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Trips is just hilarious holy crap :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ramen Rains going to overcome dem odds!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

KingCosmos said:


> You are scum


No skin off my back. 

:Cocky


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Singing Mark Henry's theme? Jericho invented that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Someone gonna get there wig split :lol

That match should be a disaster.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Christ another Reigns match? I tap WWE he can be in the MITB match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman overcoming those odds. His push isn't similar to Cena's at all.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao @ Triple H rapping Mark Henry's theme


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> More tears plz :zayn3 KILL STEEN KILL :mark:


Why are you happy in the despair of another person.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

"You know what the people REALLY want Kevin? Another Reigns match! Let's give it to em!! :vince5


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Nikki is fucking AWFUL on the mic.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Paige is getting some massive push up with that bra.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Face Nikki Bella SUCKS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is Paige's house and I'm entering via the back door!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope they have enough oxygen machines to keep reigns on til his next match


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Pretty sad when the NXT ladies can cut better promos than the main roster divas lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Talk about stale champions... How many more handjobs can Nikki give out...


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm confused...is Nikki supposed to be a face now?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

awkward ass staring


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Please beat Nikki, Paige.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't believe we're living in an age where Nikki Bella is suppose to be the top chick in the divas division. 

Time for some phony cartoon shit from Ryback.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And the hits just keep on coming.

:lmao And stare at each other too long. Either kiss or fight.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

How YOU doin', Paige?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

bonkertons said:


> I don't get it. Why does Barrett have to be such a jobber? This guy could be a main event heel pretty easily.


Idk, it's a shame.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

They piping in sound? No way anyone really gives a fuck about Nikki vs Paige


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Paige has a pentagram on her chest. I knew she was evil. :evil


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Nikki "promo"

:lmao

Holy shit.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Holy shit, that ended awkward.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Talk about stale champions... How many more handjobs can Nikki give out...


Please. As long as she takes cena in her bella she's golden.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

THE BIG GUY!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Paige is getting some massive push up with that bra.


:homer


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Hope they have enough oxygen machines to keep reigns on til his next match


They can make the match an oxygen mask on a poll match.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It's The Ryback


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Stoooopid!


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

CoverD said:


> I'm confused...is Nikki supposed to be a face now?


Who knows :shrug


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

HHH singing Mark Henry's song. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The IC chamber match was soo damn boring.. Least Ryback got his first singles title though. Kudos to him.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ryback time


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Nikki's face turn is still one of the most confusing things I've ever seen.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

THE BIG GUY :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Please Big Guy cut a new promo, don't talk about that leg again!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Ryback about to thank _The Secret_ and the Law of Attraction for bringing him the IC title.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Anyone got a gif of that awkwardness from that diva "promo"?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Nikkis a #tweener . But really why does Paige deserves another shot. Still not over hearing her say F***. When Naomi botched a move on her lol. Nikki v Sasha Banks please.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Griesome? That match was far from it. There was no big moves on steel or chain at all. Besides a few.

Stfu


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

What's up with Ryback's voice?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TEh Ryback weekly challenge LOL


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok...


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

crowd wants to love him so much


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

miz getting jobbed out


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm not a big Ryback fan, but he did a good promo after his match last night. Respect.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

bonkertons said:


> Nikki's face turn is still one of the most confusing things I've ever seen.


There's no faces or heels in the divas group anymore, just crazy bitches.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Vs the miz.... Fuckin a.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I gave Ryback an Intercontinental Title in WWE 2K14 last month, I just remembered. lol


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Ryback should actually be a decent IC Champion.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hawkke said:


> There's no faces or heels in the divas group anymore, just crazy bitches.


Word.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Ryback v Miz right after Barrett v Reigns is just too much for me, I'll watch tomorrow to skip through this


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Screw this, Rusev should have been champion. I can't stand Ryback now.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So to keep me tuned in past the commercial break the WWE is promising me The Miz v The Ryback

:ha


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Miz back from Hollywood reporting for jobber duty.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Pre raw match:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> So to keep be tuned in past the commercial break the WWE is promising me The Miz v The Ryback
> 
> :ha


Well you've already lost the will to live with Henry/Reigns coming up, and the will to change the channel with Nikki/Paige, so you're trapped.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

The Renegade said:


> Because in order to be a good wrestler you have to steal the show every single night?


Not exactly.

But you should be able to deliver clotheslines correctly, be able to utilize your moveset in more than one way, NOT SLAP YOUR FUCKING LEG LIKE YOU'RE SINGING COTTON EYE JOE WHEN KICKING A GUY IN THE CHEST, and all in all, have a different match with different people, not the same style of match regardless of opponent.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

These Smackdown commercials never make any sense.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> So to keep me tuned in past the commercial break the WWE is promising me The Miz v The Ryback
> 
> :ha


Well are you going to keep watching?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I love the big guy. An i feel nomi is going to cost paige her title shot tonight.
And man barrett has fallen hard!!!!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

i'm bored. sigh.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Not a big fan of the big guy but I can see why people like him and I admit he's growing on me. I still remember this promo 




And then his return where he got a huge pop, great moment.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mis asked for it to be quiet and the crowd goes dead once he comes out


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

QUIET ON THE SET FOLKS :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I fucking love the Miz's look. It's so snobby and perfect.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ryback vs...... the Miz. It's like they want me to turn off the tv.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

KingCosmos said:


> Well are you going to keep watching?



Flipped over to Brewers/Cardinals game bat flip back after the current inning

Brewers up 1-0 :woo


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> So to keep me tuned in past the commercial break the WWE is promising me The Miz v The Ryback
> 
> :ha


Vince thought that would please the Internet Sports Entertainment Community, which is also why we have two Reigns matches in one night 8*D


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Chrome said:


> "You know what the people REALLY want Kevin? Another Reigns match! Let's give it to em!! :vince5


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Miz is on his Yeezus swag.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Why is this a title match?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Reminder: Miz is a former wwe champion....

Ahahahahaha.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Miz is ALWAYS IC champion


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Miz is just such an asshole.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I don't foresee this being an extraneously long match anyway. Or even a match at all for that matter.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*FUCK!*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

For fucks sake.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

really bored.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NO... GO AWAY BIG SHOW.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

NO NO NO NO NO! This is the worst thing that could possibly happen


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

chosequin said:


>


I laughed wayyyyyy too hard at this :lmao


for fucks sake not big show :kobefacepalm


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Oh God... don't tell me we're going to get a Ryback/Big Show feud.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo. Stay home you fat fuck.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh god. Ryback/DEATH is gonna be a horrible match and horrible feud:lmao:lmao


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

ROFL


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Mizshow's back, let's go.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh no not big slow


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

TJQ said:


> Vince thought that would please the Internet Sports Entertainment Community, which is also why we have two Reigns matches in one night 8*D


JUST AS I MENTION PLEASING THE INTERNET SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT COMMUNITY, WE GET A BIG SHOW APPEARANCE IN THIS STAR STUDDED MATCH :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Big Show back! That'll get the ratings up!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

can't the big slow just go away


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WOAT Raw tonight.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO..


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Let me guess , Ryback vs Big Show at MITB?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

It's the BIG SH.....zzzzzzzz. Head to the concession stands for a wrestling buddy to use as a pillow.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Big Show, Miz, and Henry return, but...no Swagger.

RIP me, these withdrawal symptoms are going to be the death of me.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok I flip back to Raw from the baseball game and DEATH is on the screen :ha


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Fucking Big Show. I hate you,


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

Big show face turn


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Please tell me this isn't the new ic title feud.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Face turn #8336377362


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

WTF? Did he even hit him with that punch :lmao


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

Big Show yearly face turn incoming


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Well, glad you guys complained about Miz vs Ryback, now we get Big Show vs Ryback.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

fuck 13454324543465 face turn . record breaker .


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> Paige has a pentagram on her chest. I knew she was evil. :evil


Yeah, I used to be one of her biggest haters. Now, I'd smash her pale ass all night long.

*YOU DAMN RIGHT, SHE'S EVIL!*  lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This might actually be a good feud for ryback.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Show isn't face guys....


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Why is my PG Legend feuding wit this fat fuck


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, at least I save from the agony of seeing Miz/Ryback.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Ryback is garb for life. Ugh.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Just comes out and knocks Miz out like a jobber. :lol

I'm fine with this feud if it keeps Show out of the main event.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh fuck please not this :zeb


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

The matches will be shit but Ryback going over Big Show and getting the shell shock spot cannot be a bad thing. 

I approve. Big Show is the perfect veteran for Ryback to go over.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Not a face turn fortunately.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Ryback is really over with the crowd and gets his first singles championship.

So they put him in a fued with the Big Show.

Awful. Show needs to retire.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

finalnight said:


> This might actually be a good feud for ryback.


How?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> WOAT Raw tonight.


Good opening segment...then the shit gates were opened.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just retire already. Bryan was turning the IC belt back into the top worker belt and now Big Show and Ryback will drag it back down.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Big Show. lol.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Yeah, I used to be one of her biggest haters. Now, I'd smash her pale ass all night long.
> 
> *YOU DAMN RIGHT, SHE'S EVIL!*  lol


You know those things aren't mutually exclusive. Its called a hate fuck.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I cant believe Death is back


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Imagine Henry in a MITB match in 2015. :mj4


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

At least we won't see Ryback vs The Miz.... But unfortunately, we have to see Ryback vs Big Show at MITB...... fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay Owens, happy ville.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

So this is the new IC feud?!?!?!

* Sigh *


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank god Owens is up next.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So, Henry was good yesterday, but bad today? Sooooo, yeah, he's a diva then?


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Reigns vs Henry... I thought Henry was a face. At least, he was last night, so, what... now he's a heel again?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Please tell me Brie is allowed at ringside tonight so I can hear her scream "CONE ON NIKKI" the entire match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens is the best big man in WWE.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

So in order for getting a IC title match in WWE now, you just got t be gone for 2 to 3 weeks? mkay. :smile2:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

You guys are missing the "Power" behind the Knockout Punch...which is the powerfully bad underarm smell when he lifts his arms to throw this slow ass fist....


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Big Show face turn.....NOT!


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

The Big Guy looks tiny up to the Big Show.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Big Show :mj2


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Owens is on next.

Without doubt this will be the highlight of the night.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I hope they give Nikki and Paige some time.... I want to see what they can really do when given the opportunity.


----------



## slickg (May 12, 2015)

Aaaaand Big Show is back..:things were so nice in his absence.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Give us Owens god damnit. Worst RAW of the fucking year.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Captain insano needs to get the hell of the TV how do they just job a former wwe champion like that lol sad wwe u suck


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Owens Next? Now there is a tease to keep me watching threw the commercial


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Maelstrom21 said:


> Just retire already. Bryan was turning the IC belt back into the top worker belt and now Big Show and Ryback will drag it back down.


Thats why it should have gone to Neville.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

God damn it, Big Show in the IC chase? Can't he just go away?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

checkcola said:


> So, Henry was good yesterday, but bad today? Sooooo, yeah, he's a diva then?


Nah he's an Attitude Era leftover like Show and Kane, who both also like to turn a lot.


----------



## mostdopeglobal (Apr 19, 2014)

as much as everyone is bitching about it and as boring as he is, its good that big show puts over ryback... so im not complaining although i was hoping wyatt interfered and they resumed their feud or something


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> How?


Gives him someone slower who he can't injure to work with.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Not exactly.
> 
> But you should be able to deliver clotheslines correctly, be able to utilize your moveset in more than one way, NOT SLAP YOUR FUCKING LEG LIKE YOU'RE SINGING COTTON EYE JOE WHEN KICKING A GUY IN THE CHEST, and all in all, have a different match with different people, not the same style of match regardless of opponent.


He's performed admirably all year with a handful of great matches under his belt to date. Not to say that there isn't a need for improvement, but suggesting that he isn't "good" because of a dud on a random Raw when every superstar is afforded an off night or two, is intellectually dishonest at this point.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mr. Robot had a great pilot, everyone should check it out


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Sounds like RAW has been amazing once again with Reigns being a main focus despite Ambrose being the one challenging for the title and Big Show returning


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hahah blocking the fact punk was in that match


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I find it hilarious. Ryback lost to Bray at Payback. Now he is IC champion. A loss to Bray really gets you ahead huh.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Christian and RVD :mj2 my heart...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

finalnight said:


> Gives him someone slower who he can't injure to work with.


Ryback can injure anyone. And while he's doing it there will be terrible matches.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Lol no close up of Punker


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Thank god...Kevin Owens.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

OWENS :mark: :mark:


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

LOL, now that Orton is a good guy, WWE won't show that he cashed the case on DB to win the title.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

DON'T WORRY GUYS, CM PUNK DEFINITELY WASN'T IN THAT MATCH. 

Also, Owens :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

OWENS :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Owens :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Would bang Owens like a screen door in a hurricane.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

KILL STEEN KILL!!!! 

FIGHT OWENS FIGHT!!!

KILL STEEN KILL!!!!

FIGHT OWENS FIGHT!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

What is the over / under before Cena comes out to ruin this segment


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Owens da gawd. This gonna be the peak of the show. Don't see it getting better than this.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Does he have a new shirt every viewing? :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Owens here to save the show. :bow


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Actually have missed WWE's Nu-Metal themes...


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> How?


Ryback is a potential money machine for WWE. If the kids take to him (and defeating Big Show will be a step in the right direction in that regard given the fact he is a ''giant'') then it could fast track him to main event status. 

Sure, the matches will be garbage but that is unimportant. The shell shock spot on Big Show is very impressive to a casual fan. It's one of those feats of strengths that really gets the audience to gasp.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

INDIES taking over WWE

:mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Good thing they gave Owens a main event level theme from the get go. But that NXT label on his titantron needs to go.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Theme sounds kinda like Benoit's remixed


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

KILL STEEN KILL​


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Owens :mark:


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

3ku1 said:


> I find it hilarious. Ryback lost to Bray at Payback. Now he is IC champion. *A loss to Bray really gets you ahead huh.*


Too bad a loss to Cena doesn't.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Best Heel in the company approaches. Something wicked this way comes! :mark:


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Lee Marvin? Thank God. He's always drunk and violent!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Owens :mark:
Going to buy that KO shirt soon. :mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Surprised they give Owens so much mic time yet hardly give Ambrose any.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Diet
Owens
Diet


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

KO !!!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Owens has a new shirt every appearance. :cool2


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Wait a rematch? Big mistake already


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Would bang Owens like a screen door in a hurricane.


Chubby chaser eh?


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I want to play KO's theme on my guitar. It gives me an excuse to blast a tube amp.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Kevin Owens is the man


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

So no US title open challenge tonight? ?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Why does WWE always feel the need to have rematches

Cena is winning rematch no doubt. I hate you Vince


----------



## Furious (Mar 30, 2015)

Another Kevin Owens shirt. That's 6 now. Who's got a shit ton of shirts now?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Love the emotionless carrying of his promo. He's such a pro at being a heel


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

FIGHT OWENS FIGHT 

FIGHT OWENS FIGHT 

FIGHT OWENS FIGHT 

FIGHT OWENS FIGHT 

FIGHT OWENS FIGHT 

FIGHT OWENS FIGHT 

FIGHT OWENS FIGHT


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

He has the hardcores with him obviously. He will get over huge with this persona!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:maury:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shit just got real yo.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Sounds awful like the Sami Zayn thing


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Kevin Owens' son.. Owen Owens :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This is why Owens is the best heel in the company


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Lolololololololol


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

"He's a kid, he's a kid..." :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Owens with that new merch yet again lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"He's just a kid" :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL, he's making excuses for his son liking Cena. "Look, he's a kid", Haha.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens getting more and more cheered already

:ti


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This makes me wonder about something.. Considering the dripping hate for Cena, is a heel actually beating him a good thing in the end? I mean could it be something of a face turn in the eyes of a portion of the crowd? :lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Owens sucks on the mic. What a bunch of BS from the IWC as usual. Dude makes Bret Hart look like Rock.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Owens is the man. :mark:


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> He has the hardcores with him obviously. He will get over huge with this persona!


:mckinney


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Owens is a fat CM Punk like character? jk lol


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/605539714582470656


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

This guy's such a natural in the yard.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Sorry Owens you ain't no Wyatt on the mic. Wyatt did this lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shoot, Owens, Shoot!!! :mark:


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

Ryback has been IC champion for exactly one night and people are shitting on him. Sure, totally fair.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

So...so much for Owens being the number 1 heel in the company. Dude is getting more pops than heat by far. And this is a very pro-babyface crowd. Dont blame them. Dude is just awesome.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Chubby chaser eh?


Ain't nothing wrong with a little extra man to love.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Owens is gold on the mic lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

The Renegade said:


> He's performed admirably all year with a handful of great matches under his belt to date. Not to say that there isn't a need for improvement, but suggesting that he isn't "good" because of a dud on a random Raw when every superstar is afforded an off night or two, is intellectually dishonest at this point.


RR- Worst RR in more than a decade.
Fastlane- Overrated match in which Bryan was clearly told that he couldn't do his thing to make Reigns look strong.
WM- Thrown around by Brock, basically did what anyone could do. Superman punches and spears. 
ER- Boring spotfest with purely cringe worthy 'superman' moments.
Payback- Only thing he brought to that was the base for the powerbomb.
EC- I didn't watch it.

There is no argument that reigns is good. Accept it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Go head owens, go in.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Awesome promo.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

SUPER CENA REFERENCE


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> Owens sucks on the mic. What a bunch of BS from the IWC as usual. Dude makes Bret Hart look like Rock.


You're blind. Or deaf... whichever applies lol.

This guy is money.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

I like where this going Owens is awesome.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens proud of his Indy roots.

:banderas


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Owens killing it right now. Future legend.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

So Kevin Owens reads this site :maury


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Owens is Doomsday.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm marking the fuck out yo!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Owens is fucking AWESOME. Don't you DARE have him job to that prick at MITB, WWE. For fuck's sake, stop ruining everything.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

STFU crowd! This man is talking.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Owens is reminding me a lot of CM Punk on the mic tonight.

Great promo so far.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SEE people that is how you can be a bad ass heel and still get booed.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Owens just broke the fourth wall with the Super Cena comment lol


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Man , Owens is killing it here with this promo .


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

the "SUPERCENA" mark is LOL... very Wrestlingforum-ish  (Y)


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

roud


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Great promo :clap


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Remember the people who said he couldn't talk? Guess again!


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I like this feud better than the rest of the other feuds in the WWE


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Goat
Owens
Goat!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Inb4 Cena channels his inner-thuganomics :cena2


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Wyatt cut better promos against Cena.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Owens going in on the mic!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Bray Wyatt vs Kevin Owens. 


Why isn't WWE putting these two together?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

I got chills from that promo


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

And here comes the devil.....


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Great promo so far now here comes cena to ruin it


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Entire crowd CHEERED for him as his promo ended.

:ti


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

That was nothing short of amazing.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

that was a goddamn money promo!

and it's all true


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Imagine if this show was in Philly or New York City.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Owens is KILLING IT!!! :lol :lol :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Owens is so good on the fucking mic. He went in right there.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"John Cena Sucks" :trips9


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Kevin is definitely getting his head beat in one of these days.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Must fight.. urge.. to mute.. Might be good..


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> RR- Worst RR in more than a decade.
> Fastlane- Overrated match in which Bryan was clearly told that he couldn't do his thing to make Reigns look strong.
> WM- Thrown around by Brock, basically did what anyone could do. Superman punches and spears.
> ER- Boring spotfest with purely cringe worthy 'superman' moments.
> ...


Of course there's no argument, when you hate blindly and rewrite history.

How could you seriously blame a Rumble being bad on one person :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

They couldn't keep Cena off of tv for a week to sell the lost.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

"JOHN CENA SUUUUUCKS!!!"


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I should change my sig....


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Remember the people who said he couldn't talk? Guess again!


He can definitely talk :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Owens promo was great. Now we gotta hear Cena GARBAGE.


----------



## Furious (Mar 30, 2015)

Cares about marketing? He has a new shirt every time he comes out.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This guy literally just swagger jacked the IWC, owner of this site better sue this man tomorrow


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Idk, I love his promoing style but I find this promo a little to smarky/try hard. Good promoing, but, eh...it's a bit too much.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"That is no catchphrase."

As it is on a fucking towel.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Mr. Bright-eyed and bushy-tailed is here.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Owens with an all-timer right there.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

OWENS PROMO OF THE YEAR :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

PROMO GOD!!! it's going in my sig, because it's what I say to my niece and nephew all the time.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh do fuck off cena.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

And here comes the fruity pebbles, and photoshops and blah blah blah...


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

That promo makes me like him...because it was awesome, but it's hard to define him as an outright heel based on my opinions of Cena.

Excellent none the less.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

YOU STOP TALKING FUCKTARD. TAKE YOUR OWN ADVICE :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Great we are getting the southern ghetto accent from cena. Ugh.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena about to tell some corny ass jokes... I feel it.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Cena here to ruin the program.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Those kids in the front row look very confused and concerned.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TJQ said:


> That was nothing short of amazing.


That promo was nothing. 


Bray Wyatt uttered the same shit well over a year ago when he fueded with Cena.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Owens just made himself a star.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena...shut the fuck up, seriously.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

TripleG said:


> LOL, he's making excuses for his son liking Cena. "Look, he's a kid", Haha.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Yea, because Cena doesn't come out after matches and talk about how he never gives up, never surrender, etc...

#Cenalogic


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

Owens has impressed the shit outta me both times he's taken the mic.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Cena salty as shit. :ti


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Owens cuts that amazing promo and the only thing Cena can muster is "Shut Up" Lol


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Goddamn, winning the first match just sets Owens up to lose in the end


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cena jelous and pissed because an indie guy outshined him lol


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Cena is bitter. His standard "shut up".


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oddly enough...Owens though delivers a "FACE" promo if you think about it lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> That promo was nothing.
> 
> 
> Bray Wyatt uttered the same shit well over a year ago when he fueded with Cena.


Wyatt has a kid?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*ignores Cena*




finalnight said:


> You know those things aren't mutually exclusive. Its called a hate fuck.


All I know is that I'd give her the best/worst angry-hate-sex-fuck ever in life. Haha!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh fuck you Cena! 

Piece of shit.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Yea, I'm sure you were John...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena SHITTING on Owens.

fpalm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Cena used the "W" word :wee-bey


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Sorry Owens theirs a guy called Bray Wyatt. HE did this stuff a year ago. And tbh he did it better. But I like you. But Wyatt v Owens wwe book it. Screw Cena.


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

Cena is a heel


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Guys stop with the Cena hate :/ Cena is giving Owens shine


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA :maury Cena is suuuuuuch a twat....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena is cutting a heel promo cause none of this shit makes sense.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UM John aren't you being jealous right now?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Stop talking about yourself, Cena


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Ahhhhh. Shut the fuck up Cena!


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> That promo was nothing.
> 
> 
> Bray Wyatt uttered the same shit well over a year ago when he fueded with Cena.


This is no competition people as a Bray fan yes he did something similar that makes it two people. Both amazing on the mic the thing is Bray lost unfortunately where as Owens already won. We can have two amazing people on the mic guys come on >.<.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Sounds like Cena has sand in his vagina ......


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"By the color of their t-shirt..."

Alright MLK, we shall overcome.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

XFL!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena, you sound mad.

Kayfabe-wise, he whooped your ass in the middle of the ring. He deserves everything you have from your hat to your sneakers.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Adam Rose t-shirt


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Right John, funkasaurus and Adam Rose got a new shirt every other week and was featured in the main event for 10 years


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

If not for Cena, Owens' debut would only be half what it's been.

.... And Cena is cutting a good promo


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Cena is legit piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisssed :maury

You don't talk about the mans t-shirts :maury


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Those are all things that the WWE dropped you idiot...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cena cracked me up with that XFL comment.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Lol that line about the XFL was a good one..


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Aam Rose doesn't have a t-shirt


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Using cancer kids again.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh wow..... OH... WOW....

USING CANCER KIDS. IM DONE BYE


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Adam Rose buried :lmao :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Cena SHITTING on Owens.
> 
> fpalm


But Owens can back it up and go super heel and make Cena look stupid.
Lets see if the WWE lets him


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> Of course there's no argument, when you hate blindly and rewrite history.
> 
> How could you seriously blame a Rumble being bad on one person :lmao


1) RE-writing history implies anything I said wasn't true. It all was, so your statement has no basis.

2) Because you could tell as soon as Bryan, the guy everyone in WWE wanted to be the winner, was eliminated, everything fell apart as a clear attempt to make Reigns look better, by having all the heroes eliminated, and making Reigns beat the guys who eliminated them.

Try again.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The cancer mention. I'm going to puke.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Bolieve!

:bodallas


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cena taking a page out of Brock's promo playbook talking about feelings and shit.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes Cena. It is the WWE Marketing Machine. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great job by Cena putting Owens "over" in this promo

:ti


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena: when in doubt...pander to the audience with his self serving bullshit.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> You guys are missing the "Power" behind the Knockout Punch...which is the powerfully bad underarm smell when he lifts his arms to throw this slow ass fist....


*EW!*


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

ewww, no, he didn't just...no...cancer reference for cheers? Really? Really?!!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I AM BEATING CANCER :lmao


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

cmiller4642 said:


>


fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Austin drank beer. Cena has kids with cancer. smh


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Actually to be honest Owens is a better promo cutter than Wyatt. Wyatt doesn't make sense and seems to mumble and talk nonsense. Least we can understand Owens :lol


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

Cena pointing out the kid with cancer in the front row. Unbelievable. This is such horseshit.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Not sure if I like Neville, Owens, or Zayn more as a main roster star.

I think Owens has the biggest upside by far, but who knows.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> RR- Worst RR in more than a decade.
> Fastlane- Overrated match in which Bryan was clearly told that he couldn't do his thing to make Reigns look strong.
> WM- Thrown around by Brock, basically did what anyone could do. Superman punches and spears.
> ER- Boring spotfest with purely cringe worthy 'superman' moments.
> ...


4 of those matches entertained the majority of the crowd and that is the only metric that matters (He didn't wrestle at EC). Your opinion is approximately 5 months out of date.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So Kevin Owens is the new CM Punk basically.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Owens brought out passion from Cena here . Cena was asking for someone like this on the podcast and damn its effective!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

LMAO "LIKE THAT PERSON RIGHT THERE"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I really can't with Cena right now.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Who the fuck uses cancer for pops? What a pathetic man.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Cheap pop. No offense to the girl.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Wyatt has a kid?


Um did you not hear the shit about Cena coming out like he's the super hero, and how he has all the kids respect. 

Doesn't ring a bell to Bray Wyatt's promo of Cena having the whole world of kids in his hands. 


Fuck if he has a kid or not, who doesn't in their 30s.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice '69' reverence Cena. But we already know what happens in those 'board meetings' :cena2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I can truthfully say I have never hated Cena's character more than I do right now. 

What a fucking shill.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/605541651080048640


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SHUT UP CENA JUST SHUT THE FUCK UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

cmiller4642 said:


>


That's awful fpalm


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

God I hoped Owens has a chance for a rebuttal. Cena is brutal right now


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Yeah, this is so wrong on so many levels. America, fuck yeah.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

finalnight said:


> So Kevin Owens is the new CM Punk basically.


Yes, but a few kegs heavier thank CM Punk :lol


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

This is awful from Cena.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, WWE is having him Cena "cena" Steen.

fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena exploiting cancer is just so cancerous in and of itself fpalm


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

OWens better promo cutter. Bray may ramble but his tone and resonance, and his charisma is stronger. I like he speaks on society too. Guess its preference. But owns accent gets in his way.


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

Cena is so corny.. simple


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Cena and Owens continue to be the best parts of the show. No surprise here. This is the REAL main event.*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Using a cancer kid in a promo ain't cool. Now Owens can't respond without getting fourth wall heat.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

They ALWAYS have to go for the cheap pops. 

A cancer kid WWE? Fucking really? 

Fuck off.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Who the fuck uses cancer for pops? What a pathetic man.



My wife is a cancer survivor and she hates it when the WWE has Cena use it to get cheers


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Actually to be honest Owens is a better promo cutter than Wyatt. Wyatt doesn't make sense and seems to mumble and talk nonsense. Least we can understand Owens :lol


Right now, at least...you are right. Owens' promos right now are much more powerful. They mean more.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Dayum Cena givin Owens a taste of the American streets


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

So obviously the WWE just shows that Owens shits on Cena...the only way Cena can retaliate is with bringing up a kid fighting cancer.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How is Cena being a face right now


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Is the kid a plant? Damn, I've become so cynical.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Never give up Adam Rose!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Would bang Owens like a screen door in a hurricane.


*EW!*
(Just kidding, I'd bang Paige like that. lol)


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Cena using the "You and I are more alike than you think" card? Isn't that a villain thing?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

TheFlyingGoat said:


> Goddamn, winning the first match just sets Owens up to lose in the end


Like almost every Cena feud he's ever had ever in life


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cena is really cringeworthy tonight and the whole "cancer thing"..altho bless that kid feels like a cheap PR attempt fpalm


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

BUT CENA LOST! THIS ARGUMENT MAKES NO SENSE!


----------



## brahma_bull89 (Apr 9, 2014)

:ha:HA


cmiller4642 said:


>


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm fpalm fpalm Cena got the shit kicked out of him, and he's out here running his mouth.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

This is a masterful promo from both sides. Best money promo in ages.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Cena showing emotion in his promo and actually making this feud interesting.

... But, it's Cena, so WF has to bitch and moan


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena just shit all over Owens

:lmao

And Owens walks away

WWE gonna WWE.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

TripleG said:


> I can truthfully say I have never hated Cena's character more than I do right now.
> 
> What a fucking shill.


Yep, totally pathetic.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

in B4 IWC cries that Cena is going to burry Owens.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Owens is more of a man than Cena tbh. Held onto his wife and had kids. Just the facts.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Kevin Owens always backing down never stops cracking me up


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Their chemistry is fucking insane


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena fucking ETHERED Owens. Great job by both men!!!!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

mattheel said:


> Right now, at least...you are right. Owens' promos right now are much more powerful. They mean more.



Amazing how much more legit those promos are when they give the guy just one clean win over Cena


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

A new tasty morsel for Cena to eat and bury 

LOL, Wyatt, Rusev, and now Owens. LOL at anybody who thinks this feud is gonna end well.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

So they let Cena ether him on the mic, then have KO run away from the fight?



Add another name to the list fellas :cena2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

cmiller4642 said:


>


:booklel


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

I thought Owens won the U.S. Title last night.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh Hey, Orton didn't vanish! What do ya know.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Triple H's influence can only go so far I guess.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Orton & Sheamus have zero chemistry.. That match will not be good.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

my goodness how many reigns tonight?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> My wife is a cancer survivor and she hates it when the WWE has Cena use it to get cheers


HAVE HER CUT A PIPE BOMB ON CENA, SHE'LL BE A WF DARLING.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Great segment there. Solid promo by Owens, but as much as I hate Cena, he owned Owens there. Incredible promo from Cena...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So basically Owens came out and spit truth, and Cena's rebuttal was a bunch of repetitive shit that didn't make sense (compared to what Owens said) and putting over the fan who is fighting cancer and the fans ate it up like the gullible fucks they are.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

The irony is that kid got cancer from watching too many Cena promos. True story. The TV radiation from the neon Tshirts gave him a brain tumor. I saw it on the internet.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Say they let Cena ether him on the mic, then have KO run away from the fight?
> 
> 
> 
> Add another name to the list fellas :cena2


Unless they book him Lesnar style where he only fights when and where he wants to.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> My wife is a cancer survivor and she hates it when the WWE has Cena use it to get cheers


I'm a thyroid cancer survivor, and I don't give a fucking shit what Cena does cause that kid fighting cancer just got a lifetime moment.

But hey.. let's bitch about Cena. Fuck off.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

The Renegade said:


> 4 of those matches entertained the majority of the crowd and that is the only metric that matters (He didn't wrestle at EC). Your opinion is approximately 5 months out of date.


You mean the types of crowds who give 'This is awesome!' chants for a spear through the barricade?

Jog on kiddo.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I find it absolutely amazing that Cena is shilling cancer patients every time he's in a feud. It's beyond boring.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> :booklel


Witcher Big Show uses Aard sign.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Maybe we should ask Nikki if she thinks Cena is a real man .


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

I missed most of that. What was that all about?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Great promo from both and WF is so predictable with the Cena hate, anyways Cena showed passion in this promo and legitimately looked mad.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

"And still to come tonight. Fuck you! Youll watch it anyway!"


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Shouldn't have turned in to see if they were actually going to let Owens stand above Cena. Should have known that fucking twat was going to do everything in his power to bury everything on the mic yet again. And people think Cena is good... yeah, he couldn't build shit if his life depended on it.

O well, at least it was only 10 minutes of shit. Don't even have to watch the rest of this now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Cena just shit all over Owens
> 
> :lmao
> 
> ...


To be fair, Owens always picks his time to fight, so it does fit.

Jesus that Cena promo though. 

"We didn't land on Fruity Pebbles, fruity pebbles landed on us." We get it Cena X, you help people.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena cuts better promos than Owens. Cena has better delivery, better presence, better crowd control, just better.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Owens makes it seem real


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

All that needed was Owens cutting in every now and then with "Boring" or "Same old crap".


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Owens is better on the mic than Wyatt? Owens is my #2 favorite behind Wyatt overall, but he's not better in any universe.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

3ku1 said:


> Maybe we should ask Nikki if she thinks Cena is a real man .


Like she cares. Its a business transaction for her.


----------



## kevaxe2k2 (Feb 23, 2015)

Natsuke said:


> I'm a thyroid cancer survivor, and I don't give a fucking shit what Cena does cause that kid fighting cancer just got a lifetime moment.
> 
> But hey.. let's bitch about Cena. Fuck off.


my exact thought. He just made that kid's year


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> So basically Owens came out and spit truth, and Cena's rebuttal was a bunch of repetitive shit that didn't make sense (compared to what Owens said) and putting over the fan who is fighting cancer and the fans ate it up like the gullible fucks they are.


Yeah not sure how Owens isn't a real man, and if its not Cena got beat clean by said man.

CENA cut a heel promo not a face promo. It was stupid;


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Exploit, Cena, Exploit!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

2 Reigns matches AND Orton/Sheamus?

Vince's nipples are just jutting through his shirt right now, aren't they?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Plot twist: That fan really doesn't have cancer and was put there for Cean's promo.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

cmiller4642 said:


>


:heyman6


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Cena's promo didn't really make any sense.

Owens told the truth and spoke brilliantly.

Cena just shouted, talked nonsense then used a cancer kid for cheers.

Owens beat Cena last night. How is Owens not a man??? Makes no sense lol..


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

One of the most garbage speeches I've ever seen using a sick kid to put Cena over. 

This was the WWE pretty much speaking directly to the Smarks. 

Owens never had any comeback. 

Fuck this Company.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The One said:


> Owens makes it seem real


Agreed. Something that's been missing from the business in a long time. You can tell he knows wrestling, he knows what it takes to make a feud. You could almost see disappointment in Owens that Cena was out there making jokes when it should have been serious from the start.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey Cena, that almost man just beat your ass cleanly.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Call me crazy, but I side with the man struggling to do it for his family over the dude who's been getting paid millions to do it for "fans". John's promo was amazing, but it doesn't ring true considering the fact he's never been an underdog, and, ya know, he lost last night.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Gutwrench said:


> Owens is better on the mic than Wyatt? Owens is my #2 favorite behind Wyatt overall, but he's not better in any universe.


He's not better at all. Wyatt is tremendous.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

The problem with you guys saying Cena is going to bury owens is absurd . KO is the type of man that will not let that shit happen I can just sense that when I first heard him speak. This guy is in it for the long haul running with that brass ring.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Headliner said:


> So basically Owens came out and spit truth, and Cena's rebuttal was a bunch of repetitive shit that didn't make sense (compared to what Owens said) and putting over the fan who is fighting cancer and the fans ate it up like the gullible fucks they are.


Isn't that what every Cena promo is? I feel like it would save us a fuck ton of time in the long run if he would just say single words to get his point across faster.

HUSTLE. CANCER. LOYALTY. CANCER. RESPECT. CANCER. KIDS. CANCER.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Headliner said:


> So basically Owens came out and spit truth, and Cena's rebuttal was a bunch of repetitive shit that didn't make sense (compared to what Owens said) and putting over the fan who is fighting cancer and the fans ate it up like the gullible fucks they are.


You say gullible fucks, but they are put in an awkward spot when Cena uses it.

Who is going to boo a kid fighting cancer?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Cena using a kid dying of cancer to me comes off as exploitative and manipulative.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Witcher Big Show uses Aard sign.


:lel


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> To be fair, Owens always picks his time to fight, so it does fit.
> 
> Jesus that Cena promo though.
> 
> "We didn't land on Fruity Pebbles, fruity pebbles landed on us." We get it Cena X, you help people.


Still not a good look at all, especially right after that promo. This was predictable as shit, though.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Is it too much to ask to have the guys in Money in the Bank have qualifying matches tonight to set up the PPV instead of just putting them in the match arbitrarily? I feel like that's booking 101.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> Plot twist: That fan really doesn't have cancer and was put there for Cean's promo.


They would have placed him facing the hard camera if that was the case.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Once again nothing on the show will be able to follow Cena/Owens.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Erik. said:


> I find it absolutely amazing that Cena is shilling cancer patients every time he's in a feud. It's beyond boring.


 Because he damn well knows it gets people to cheer, i find it a disgusting tacttic they use just to get Cena cheered


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yeah not sure how Owens isn't a real man, and if its not Cena got beat clean by said man.
> 
> CENA cut a heel promo not a face promo. It was stupid;


It might have to do with (and I'm talking kayfabe) Kevin is mad that his kid loves Cena because he wasn't there for his kid...

...even though Cena technically wasn't there for the kid either >__>


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

to bad its pg. Owens should say that cancer is going to KO you just like im going to KO Cena. Then powerbomb.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

It's amazing that John Cena is the only "WWE superstar" that most kids grow out of. Think about it...Hulk Hogan, Stone Cold, The Rock...all those guys actually have some longevity to them but Cena is always eventually seen as the cheap popping, baby kissing, and overall fake person he is.

God help those poor disease-ridden kids who believe John Cena is working with them out of the kindness of his heart until they eventually realize it was all just to save the face for the "face."


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Mra22 said:


> Great promo from both and WF is so predictable with the Cena hate, anyways Cena showed passion in this promo and legitimately looked mad.


Yeeah Cena was legit moved by what Owens said which is why he sounded so passionate. Amazing stuff from both of them no matter the kid with Cancer which just countered what Owens said heating both sides up. These two are amazing together and there story/feel reminds me of the chemistry between Owens/Sami.

Owens just had a interview saying he will only fight on his terms not Cena's  the guy is amazing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

gaz0301 said:


> You say gullible fucks, but they are put in an awkward spot when Cena uses it.
> 
> Who is going to boo a kid fighting cancer?


I really wasn't talking about the cancer part as much as I was talking about the entire promo.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Cena's promo gave me cancer.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Just tuned in. Suppose I missed much :cole


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> 1) RE-writing history implies anything I said wasn't true. It all was, so your statement has no basis.
> 
> 2) Because you could tell as soon as Bryan, the guy everyone in WWE wanted to be the winner, was eliminated, everything fell apart as a clear attempt to make Reigns look better, by having all the heroes eliminated, and making Reigns beat the guys who eliminated them.
> 
> Try again.


I'm talking about ring-wise. You were trying to come up with reasons as to why Reigns isn't so good ring-wise.

Even if the Rumble was booked terribly how can you blame a Rumble being lackluster RING-WISE on one person.

Do you see what I mean when I say "hate blindly?". You can't even see what you're trying to prove.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Well this is the show for me. Owens is da man.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Great to see Kofi without the title


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

New Day burying the Spurs, lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Hey Cena, that almost man just beat your ass cleanly.


Yep :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

New day !!!! :mark: these guys are great


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tim Duncan is old tho :Jordan ... But he can still ball.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Xavier pushed the right button on his first try.

This man is a genius.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

New Day!


----------



## kevaxe2k2 (Feb 23, 2015)

Simply Flawless said:


> Because he damn well knows it gets people to cheer, i find it a disgusting tacttic they use just to get Cena cheered



the poor kid was dressed in Cena gear and had the sign up no doubt PRAYING to be noticed by Cena. Cena does just that, gets the kid a ton of cheers, and then gets hate it????? I don't get it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

BuzzKillington said:


> Cena's promo gave me cancer.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

ROFL ROFL ROFL I just became a New Day fan! Shots at Duncan and the Spurs :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Woods is god tier on the mic.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

That got ugly fast. It was nice to see Cena lose at EC, but you are fucking mental if you think this is ending any other way than Cena on top and KO derailed. Cena is just a recurring nightmare, a stain on the company that cannot be cleansed. It's beyond awful. He's beyond awful.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

That kid just got the moment of his life, and you srubs are complaining. Seriously go screw yourselves


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> Tim Duncan is old tho :Jordan ... But he can still ball.


Yep. Pretty sure he can still turn out all three of new day like prison bitches on the court.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

New Day trying to be like PTP, I fucking hate them.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Good thing Woods getting that psychology degree cause I just don't see him doing shit after New Day.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

I fucking love The New Day xD


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Seriously, you guys make me sick. Now we are gonna put Cena down for bringing light to a child's fight with cancer on national TV and motivating her?

Grow the fuck up you pieces of shit.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Is Ziggler getting X-Pac heat yet?


----------



## kevaxe2k2 (Feb 23, 2015)

Simply Flawless said:


> Because he damn well knows it gets people to cheer, i find it a disgusting tacttic they use just to get Cena cheered


the poor kid was dressed in Cena gear and had the sign up no doubt PRAYING to be noticed by Cena. Cena does just that, gets the kid a ton of cheers, and then gets hate for it????? I don't get it.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

I love how much personality Big E shows in the New Day. He's brilliant.

Woods' mic skills are great and Kofi's great in the ring.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Xavier as WWE World champ?

I think so


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ziggler and Paige have the same jacket


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lana is here. Business is about to pick up.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Lana walking out with Dolph is soo akward. :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

This show is watching like fucking frantic MITB build.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dolph and Lana look so stupid together.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Owens was killing it till Cena ruined it fpalm


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Owens is more of a man than Cena tbh. Held onto his wife and had kids. Just the facts.


ouch


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Agreed. Something that's been missing from the business in a long time. You can tell he knows wrestling, he knows what it takes to make a feud. You could almost see disappointment in Owens that Cena was out there making jokes when it should have been serious from the start.


Do you think he'll be WWE champ one day?


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Lana coming out with Ziggler, lookin' like that especially, looks stupid.
*


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Ziggler/Lana is a really odd pairing.

Their chemistry is basically zero.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The dreaded we want Lana chants overshadowing Ziggler


----------



## kevaxe2k2 (Feb 23, 2015)

Pronk25 said:


> Seriously, you guys make me sick. Now we are gonna put Cena down for bringing light to a child's fight with cancer on national TV and motivating her?
> 
> Grow the fuck up you pieces of shit.



Like I said the kid was geared up, had the sign, hoping and praying no question to be noticed by John Cena. He does that, gets the kid a big pop, and people hate on him for it?!?!?! I don't get it! Ignore the cancer patient kid, John--then we will like you!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

LolBookerT.

Shelton Benjamin's moments > Kofi Kingston's moments


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

WE WANT STARDUST :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Dyl said:


> That got ugly fast. It was nice to see Cena lose at EC, but you are fucking mental if you think this is ending any other way than Cena on top and KO derailed. Cena is just a recurring nightmare, a stain on the company that cannot be cleansed. It's beyond awful. He's beyond awful.


He is everything wrong in a wrestler and with the WWE. He is not a top guy in any other era where Vince actually has to care about the fans.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great job on the introduction there Lillian.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

LOL the Cena hatred has gotten out of control. I remember when Cena won the title for the 2nd time I think. People on this forum were comparing him to Hitler.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kevin Tucker said:


> my exact thought. He just made that kid's year



That is so far from the point here though, I am happy the kid got that moment don't get me wrong, and I actually respect the hell out of Cena for the charity work he does, but you don't use that charity in a TV Show storyline to get a crowd to cheer for a guy they otherwise boo, then it crosses over into exploitation.

They could have had Cena have the kid come down to ringside and have an up close and REALLY personal moment with Cena during the commercial break and it would have been just as great a moment for the kid and wouldn't be exploiting him for personal gain for the WWE either


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

KingCosmos said:


> That kid just got the moment of his life, and you srubs are complaining. Seriously go screw yourselves


Fantastic for the kid. But that doesn't mean it's great tv, especially when it's Cena's fallback crutch.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Dolph and Lana look so stupid together.


Yeah it was a bad idea sticking her with him.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

They need to switch things up and have the MITB winner cash in on the same night he wins.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Everyone is talking about it. Everyone is arguing about it. That's what a good feud should be. Talked about/argued about. I also like how some fans are with Owens and the rest with Cena. It's also very unpredictable. Some believe it will be Cenawins while others have good reason to believe Owns will destroy Cena. 

Both wrestlers landed really good promos. Felt very real. Both gave convincing arguments rather than "I'm better than you" "I fight for the fans" shit.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

woods LOLOL


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> I'm talking about ring-wise. You were trying to come up with reasons as to why Reigns isn't so good ring-wise.
> 
> Even if the Rumble was booked terribly how can you blame a Rumble being lackluster RING-WISE on one person.
> 
> Do you see what I mean when I say "hate blindly?". You can't even see what you're trying to prove.


The booking affects the ring work in a match like the RR, so basing the whole RR on Reigns affects the ring work of other participants.

Please don't try to argue when you clearly aren't well enough are informed to understand simple logic.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

why is lana with dolph?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

This did get very ugly


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ziggler's random screaming is annoying as hell.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How many times do people need to see Cena shit on a younger guy before they finally fucking put it together that that's what he does??? Are people really that thick? JFC.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I miss Rusev already. Only reason I cared about Ziggler right now. Nothing against Ziggler--im a fan. He just needed that feud right now. The lana/ziggler pairing is even MORE awkward and pointless now...


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Cena exploiting cancer is just so cancerous in and of itself fpalm


Pointing to a young child with Cena attire in close proximity to the ring with a "I'm Beating Cancer" sign is "exploiting cancer" now?

Jesus Christ, I've read it all.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Face Kofi would have lost there.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I just don't understand how after loosing clean to an NXT guy. Cena can have the upper hand. That's what it implied. If Cena lost clean to Rock, Austin, Hogan all in their prime in one night. He would still come out on top...


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

We need Rusev! Quick recovery please! It's not the same without him!


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

why said:


> LOL the Cena hatred has gotten out of control. I remember when Cena won the title for the 2nd time I think. People on this forum were comparing him to Hitler.


It's why the IWC gets such a bad rep. Anyway Cena getting so much hate is just golden for the WWE. He's a red hot heel and a super baby face both at the same time. A massive draw.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

PTP are awesome.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

6 man tag incoming.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Tired of Ziggler


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

...........and there's our 3v3 match. :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

PTP was so awesome when they first debuted. Now they're :jay

Their original theme was also much better.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

So, PTP are now the top face tag team?

Fuck that.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> He is everything wrong in a wrestler and with the WWE. He is not a top guy in any other era where Vince actually has to care about the fans.


The pops he's gotten at house shows that I've been to filled with casuals were deafening. Not only that, but there were more fans, by far, wearing Cena merchandise than any other star.

More fans than not like him.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The_It_Factor said:


> They need to switch things up and have the MITB winner cash in on the same night he wins.



Pretty sure Kane is the only person ever to do that


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

finalnight said:


> Owens is more of a man than Cena tbh. Held onto his wife and had kids. Just the facts.


hh


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> You mean the types of crowds who give 'This is awesome!' chants for a spear through the barricade?
> 
> Jog on kiddo.


No. The type of individuals that understand good technique, in-ring psychology, and move selection are only important to the extent that they help in crafting an entertaining match. Save the elitist mumbo jumbo for someone who passes off personal opinions as facts. Also, try letting your argument speak for itself without resulting to baseless insults.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena talks more about cancer patients than anyone in wrestling history. I know they are STILL desperate for everyone to like him. But fuck. Accept that it's NEVER happening.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lmao. Why does Ziggler squeal like a pig...


----------



## kevaxe2k2 (Feb 23, 2015)

Ahh the RUsev/Liana breakup is so annoying and not needed. Liz and Savage had, what, 5 years together? What's the damn hurry? Rusev, for sure, is better off with her and I'm not convinced that isn't the case with Lana as well. She will get some short term run, but beyond that? Was still hoping it was some kinda swerve until a few weeks ago.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Cena cuts better promos than Owens. Cena has better delivery, better presence, better crowd control, just better.


so after 3 owens promos you can make that unequivocal?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Pretty sure Kane is the only person ever to do that


Oh, I didn't know it had been done before. Must've happened during my hiatus.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Headliner said:


> I really wasn't talking about the cancer part as much as I was talking about the entire promo.


Fair enough, my misunderstanding, but yeah it baffles me how many cities fall for some compliments and a name drop.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Dolph's wardrobe is going to double now that he's with Lana! They can share jackets and eyeliner!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

5 hour energy drinks can't be good for Bryan's recovery


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Why is Kofi even in the Money in the Bank?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Let me tell ya something playa, y'all ready for this 6 man tag team?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

6 man tag outta nowhere


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

The_It_Factor said:


> They need to switch things up and have the MITB winner cash in on the same night he wins.


I'd be okay with Reigns winning MITB, if Ambrose wins the WWE title leading Reigns to turn heel and cash in.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Why is Kofi even in the Money in the Bank?


Kofi is the one who always makes the high spots in ladder matches. He'll probably do something ridiculous in order to climb up to the suitcase, as he does every year.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Shamans said:


> It's why the IWC gets such a bad rep. Anyway Cena getting so much hate is just golden for the WWE. He's a red hot heel and a super baby face both at the same time. A massive draw.


Such a draw... losing viewers constantly.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> The booking affects the ring work in a match like the RR, so basing the whole RR on Reigns affects the ring work of other participants.
> 
> Please don't try to argue when you clearly aren't well enough are informed to understand simple logic.


But even if it affects the ring work of the other participants.....how is that relevant to your argument that Reigns himself is bad RING-WISE??

Also, please stop with the "intellectually superior" act you're putting on. You're sorta too stupid for it.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Cena is such a boy scout. Gona hand over the title cause i got beat. Lmao he wonders why he gets bood


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Did Darren just land ass first into Woods crotch???


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Why is Kofi even in the Money in the Bank?


Definitely just for spots.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The_It_Factor said:


> Oh, I didn't know it had been done before. Must've happened during my hiatus.



It was a few years ago when the brand split was still in effect


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

KingCosmos said:


> That kid just got the moment of his life, and you srubs are complaining. Seriously go screw yourselves


A 10 second shoutout...wow talk about the moment of his life. Not trying to be insensitive, but if you think Cena won't just forget about that kid or lump him in with the rest of the disease-ridden kids he's gotten pops out of, then you're wrong.

Now what about Daniel Bryan inviting Conor the Crusher to "knockout HHH?" That was a real life moment. So how come it wasn't Cena in the role of Bryan for that or anything else of that note in recent memory? Because it's gotten so formulaic, stale, and frankly disingenuous that it's a crystal clear marketing ploy to everyone but seven year olds.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Xavier Woods look like Buckwheat. :ha


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Guess Teddy Long is the guest GM this hour


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

JamJamGigolo said:


> Dolph's wardrobe is going to double now that he's with Lana! They can share jackets and eyeliner!


:chlol


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Did Darren just land ass first into Woods crotch???


He did....not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

New Day have so much potential.

They're so entertaining and it came organically.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Let me tell ya something playa, y'all ready for this 6 man tag team?


I miss Teddy :mj2


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Kofi is in it purley for his spots. We all know he is not winning Reigns is.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Look at Joey The Wildcat acting all tough now yet his soft ass wishes his name was Joey, not Kofi. What black man is named Joey:lol


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

connormurphy13 said:


> A 10 second shoutout...wow talk about the moment of his life. Not trying to be insensitive, but if you think Cena won't just forget about that kid or lump him in with the rest of the disease-ridden kids he's gotten pops out of, then you're wrong.
> 
> Now what about Daniel Bryan inviting Conor the Crusher to "knockout HHH?" That was a real life moment. So how come it wasn't Cena in the role of Bryan for that or anything else of that note in recent memory? Because it's gotten so formulaic, stale, and frankly disingenuous that it's a crystal clear marketing ploy to everyone but seven year olds.


But...but Cena is the only one who cares about cancer kids


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Holy cow that little girl. Wow


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

connormurphy13 said:


> A 10 second shoutout...wow talk about the moment of his life. Not trying to be insensitive, but if you think Cena won't just forget about that kid or lump him in with the rest of the disease-ridden kids he's gotten pops out of, then you're wrong.
> 
> Now what about Daniel Bryan inviting Conor the Crusher to "knockout HHH?" That was a real life moment. So how come it wasn't Cena in the role of Bryan for that or anything else of that note in recent memory? Because it's gotten so formulaic, stale, and frankly disingenuous that it's a crystal clear marketing ploy to everyone but seven year olds.


Yes, for a child, a 10 second shout out probably IS the moment of their life... And that's negated if Cena doesn't remember some time into the future?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Big E had a lot of potential as a singles guy. I thought he was gonna do things as IC Champ. He came to Cena's rescue. Then they jobbed him out and now he's jukin and juvin for chicken on some MC Hammer shit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> I miss Teddy :mj2


I do too. I watched this tag team compilation last night, randomly and it made me miss him more.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn, PTP going in.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The New Day ain't about that life!

TITUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Big E could be a main eventer one day.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Titus Oneal would be a GREAT wrestler back in the 90's.

His moveset is so oldschool, love it


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

New Day is the best thing in the WWE right now.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Natsuke said:


> Kofi is the one who always makes the high spots in ladder matches. He'll probably do something ridiculous in order to climb up to the suitcase, as he does every year.





wkc_23 said:


> Definitely just for spots.


They couldn't find anyone with more... build to them?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Titus tossing dudes like they're trash.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I love how they've made New Day a three-way tag champion


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Man, Titus is f'n huge


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

KingLobos said:


> Cena cuts better promos than Owens. Cena has better delivery, better presence, better crowd control, just better.


Nikki Bella...is that you?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Booooo the stupid prime time players I can't stand them


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

The Renegade said:


> No. The type of individuals that understand good technique, in-ring psychology, and move selection are only important to the extent that they help in crafting an entertaining match. Save the elitist mumbo jumbo for someone who passes off personal opinions as facts. Also, try letting your argument speak for itself without resulting to baseless insults.


Seems the only thing that got your attention there was the insult, and that's a good thing, because it shows how you've completely ignored everything I've said and automatically tried to make so that I'm an elitist for expecting the company I give money to to actually be good at their jobs.

If you don't like it, fine, but don't for one second act like Reigns is decent at his job, because then you would completely disregard everything you have just said.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Titus, Big Poppa Pop.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> I do too. I watched this tag team compilation last night, randomly and it made me miss him more.


:banderas


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

That pump-handle slam. Titus is really bad in the ring :lmao

But I don't care for some reason.....that's charisma.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Titus is a horrible wrestler lol.. I love his charisma though. Just needs to get better in the ring.


----------



## kevaxe2k2 (Feb 23, 2015)

The_It_Factor said:


> Yes, for a child, a 10 second shout out probably IS the moment of their life... And that's negated if Cena doesn't remember some time into the future?


I would not be surprised at all if John Cena made arrangements after seeing that kid for a meet and greet backstage. He talks the talk and walks the walk.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So, when is Lana going to become a Baywatch babe?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

cmiller4642 said:


>


Makes the Fingerpoke of Doom look like a 5-star classic match.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn Titus was impressive there.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

We all know Lana is smiling at Titus. She want that BBC. Titus gonna break her frail ass in half.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

What a beast Titus was in that match.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

connormurphy13 said:


> A 10 second shoutout...wow talk about the moment of his life. Not trying to be insensitive, but if you think Cena won't just forget about that kid or lump him in with the rest of the disease-ridden kids he's gotten pops out of, then you're wrong.
> 
> Now what about Daniel Bryan inviting Conor the Crusher to "knockout HHH?" That was a real life moment. So how come it wasn't Cena in the role of Bryan for that or anything else of that note in recent memory? Because it's gotten so formulaic, stale, and frankly disingenuous that it's a crystal clear marketing ploy to everyone but seven year olds.


You know who says "Not trying to be insensitive?"

Insensitive ass people lol.

You want Cena to bring the kid in and give the kid a full-promo, so you can bitch how Cena's milking the cancer survivor even more? What a catch 22. It's so stupid how people are mad that he gave a kid a shoutout.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Why is Kofi even in the Money in the Bank?


So he can do his overrated stupid spots.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

time to puase lmk when reigns match is over


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Emphasis on Nikki's near 200 day reign means she's dropping to Paige


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Reigns match up next.

What's main eventing tonight? A third match with Reigns?


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Titus is finally incorporating his size and strength into his ring work! PTP's starting to pick up some momentum.

Anyone else get a feeling we may get an NXT woman debut tonight? They seem to be building up to the divas title match a little more than usual.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Titus!


F*cking love that TPT is getting a push. Really hope to see them as tag champs.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Headliner said:


> We all know Lana is smiling at Titus. She want that BBC. Titus gonna break her frail ass in half.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Just end the Ziggler/Lana thing...cold turkey. Youve done it 100 times before. This time itd be understandable. Just dont mention it and most will forget it ever happened. Without Rusev it is completely pointless to continue.


----------



## kevaxe2k2 (Feb 23, 2015)

Natsuke said:


> You know who says "Not trying to be insensitive?"
> 
> Insensitive ass people lol.
> 
> You want Cena to bring the kid in and give the kid a full-promo, so you can bitch how Cena's milking the cancer survivor even more? What a catch 22. It's so stupid how people are mad that he gave a kid a shoutout.


Or "Oh my god did you see the kid in Cena gear with the cancer sign?!?! Would it have killed Cena to give a shoutout during his promo?!?


----------



## Xtremeee (Jan 3, 2012)

ABigLegend said:


> Reigns match up next.
> 
> What's main eventing tonight? A third match with Reigns?


take a pee break for 30 mins

divas match after reigns


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Makes the Fingerpoke of Doom look like a 5-star classic match.


That Show punch will be something everyone laughs at on the Fall of WWE DVD.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

We got Cena, Owens, and New Day out the way. There really ain't much to look forward to now.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ABigLegend said:


> Reigns match up next.
> 
> What's main eventing tonight? A third match with Reigns?


Yeah. Roman vs Seth and Kane probably. 

:reigns wins with help from 'Brose.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

That was how Titus always should've been booked. He was a destroyer in there- I loved it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ABigLegend said:


> Reigns match up next.
> 
> What's main eventing tonight? A third match with Reigns?


Of course. Probably against Kane.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lok said:


>


:lel

Titus is the GOAT


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Of course. Probably against Kane.


With a run-in by Kane.
Somehow.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> But even if it affects the ring work of the other participants.....how is that relevant to your argument that Reigns himself is bad RING-WISE??
> 
> Also, please stop with the "intellectually superior" act you're putting on. You're sorta too stupid for it.


I'm sorta too stupid because I'm completely destroying every moronic argument you try to bring forth in a poorly veiled attempt to save face?

Booking affects ring work. Got that?

The RR was based entirely on Reigns. Got that?

Since the match was based around Reigns, all the ring work, from all the other wrestlers, had to be lowered. Less excitement, less drama, less anything. 

If the match was not based on Reigns, and instead there were several options, the ring work would have certainly been at a higher standard. It is fact, accept it.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

dat sell


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Chrisley really needs to pray that gay away.


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

If they do New Day vs. Prime Time Players in Money in the Bank but only have Big E and Woods involved with the match since Kingston will be busy getting ready for the MITB match it could be their way to put the titles on the PTP since ND will no longer have the numbers advantage.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Titus is awesome!!! Glad to see this guy getting a much deserved push.
#ABOUTGODDAMNTIME !!!


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol Reigns gets the jobber entrance


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> You know who says "Not trying to be insensitive?"
> 
> Insensitive ass people lol.
> 
> You want Cena to bring the kid in and give the kid a full-promo, so you can bitch how Cena's milking the cancer survivor even more? What a catch 22. It's so stupid how people are mad that he gave a kid a shoutout.


My mum had cancer i find it fucking disrespectful to even THINK of using cancer survivors as a way just to get people to fucking cheer Cena. Its bullshit and inexcusable


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Is it me or does every entrance Reigns makes on RAW only begins when he steps over the barricade?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

ILL PROVE TO EVAN!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Rollins and that lisp tho :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns with dat jobber entrance.

Owens with the promo of the night.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Reigns to beat Henry then have to face Kane in the main event.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Mark Henry has always seemed like a great guy and for the most part enjoyed him during his wwe career..that said like many others in the same position, I appreciate what ya did and who you are but it's time to retire from the ring.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Who the fuck thought it would be a good idea to have Reign wrestle TWICE tonight? Daniel Bryan, he is not. Please lord let this be quick and fast!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Mark Henry about to get revenge on the RULER OF THE NATION's cousin


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Looks like reigns contact lenses are uncomfortable lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I think Mark Henry is done guys. Might be time to retire this time. No Cena swerve. Unless they give him one last big heel run.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Not sure if I would bang Mark Henry or if I have no Swagger to project my sexual frustrations on, thus making me incredibly irrational. :hmm:


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

ABigLegend said:


> Ziggler/Lana is a really odd pairing.
> 
> Their chemistry is basically zero.


duh, they split her from her real life boyfriend, you know the guy she bought a house with?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't really mind Henry but he needs to call it a career along with Kane, Show, and Truth. Too many 40+ year olds wasting rosters spots that could be given to younger talents.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeah i agree the build-up in the divas title match could be the debut of charlotte.
But if its not and paige wins..MARK OUT CITY!

But im on pins and needles/nervous. Which is kinda the fun part when it comes to wrestling.
It could go either way [?].


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh no the worlds strongest jobber


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

No way Henry's ass is climbing a ladder. Come on wwe, at least make this believable reigns could lose.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Why is Mark Henry randomly acting like a completely different character from last night?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Inba 3 Roman's matchs tonight.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Third guy might be Wyatt, not like he's doing anything.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Reigns can't even hit a gut kick properly.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Henry about to get in that Money In The Bank match lets go...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You already know Reigns is like "fuck, I gotta work 2 matches tonight? they trying to kill me?"


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The_It_Factor said:


> The pops he's gotten at house shows that I've been to filled with casuals were deafening. Not only that, but there were more fans, by far, wearing Cena merchandise than any other star.
> 
> More fans than not like him.


So every time he hits a big city most of the crowd likes him? Nope. Or how about how he is "sooo popular" that he has chased away viewers the past decade. Time to face facts people... Cena is only a top guy because Vince has kept him their despite the fans and with some devious tricks (new gear every other month to sell to the small niche of fans he does somehow have... gotta love kids, don't know any better).


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"Watch his hair!" Hard not to. It's so reflective.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> Reigns with dat jobber entrance.
> 
> Rollins with the promo of the night.


I'm starting to think its because they're insecure about him being boo'ed


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Reigns can't even hit a gut kick properly.


and Henrys gut is hard to miss


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah it's been "incredible" alright Michael. :mj


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Lets go sexual chocolate!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Is he wrestling without a contact? lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

AYO HENRY, WATCH THE HAIR AND THE EYES!

THE GIRLS LOVE THAT SHIT, YO!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

They're doing this to prove Reigns has built up his stamina and cardio, something he was castigated about(I did my fair share of it) in his initial push. This is to show he's done the work, and I can see that he has.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Not sure if I would bang Mark Henry or if I have no Swagger to project my sexual frustrations on, thus making me incredibly irrational. :hmm:


Irrational. Because with Henry's Hall of Pain he would give new meaning to "beat up the pussy."


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

does reigns have so much trouble with his eyes in matches because of the contacts do you think?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Reigns is gassed like fuck.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Reigns with dat jobber entrance.
> 
> Rollins with the promo of the night.


Ohhh, let's not kid ourselves. Owens did it better.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Chrome said:


> I don't really mind Henry but he needs to call it a career along with Kane, Show, and Truth. Too many 40+ year olds wasting rosters spots that could be given to younger talents.


Yeah it's time they made room for the younger guys.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I think Reigns just threw his back out doing that samoan drop :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> My mum had cancer i find it fucking disrespectful to even THINK of using cancer survivors as a way just to get people to fucking cheer Cena. Its bullshit and inexcusable



And it isn't the fact he gave the kid the shout-out, that part of it was the good part, making that kids night is a great thing, if is just the way Cena did it.

Either do it during the commercial, hell then you even could've brought the kid right down ringside and gave her an even better moment. Or do the shout-out after the promo.

It should not have been used as part of the promo to build Cena's kayfabe character or his kayfabe feud, that is when I have an issue with it.

Major Kudos to John Cena the man for all the charity work he does and all the kids (and adults) he inspires, etc. But I do not agree with the WWE using stuff like that for Cena's kayfabe character


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Main event he wins by DQ/Ambrose returns.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL at that finish. Watch Reigns have ANOTHER match.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I really hope they're taking Rollins where I'm hoping. Love the anger he exhibited and his frustration with not being considered a legit champion. Ready to earn the respect of everyone, from the guys in the locker room to the fans in attendance. The perfect recipe for an eventual face turn. 

This show should *only* end with him reclaiming the title off of Deans corpse and standing tall before glaring at & walking right past the Authority. 

"I am the best and I'm going to prove it."


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Contact out so keep eye closed so no one sees a non-blue eye. :vince5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Ohhh, let's not kid ourselves. Owens did it better.


Fuck. I completely forgot. You are right.

fpalm


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

Henry heel turn number 100003434625r435656


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Romans contact still f*cking with em'.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Henry's 100000000th heel turn this year.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Did he slam him on the bottle :lmao


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

So Henry pulls a heel turn the day after returning as a face.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Mark Henry is a heel again? 

That time of the year already?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jesus christ :lmao
I just :lmao


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Reigns looked pretty exhausted during that.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I guess Henry's heel now.

....What is it with the old-timers and turning every 2 months?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol. That was quite a bore.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Somebody's gonna get a sammich.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So, Henry is heel again?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

They couldn't have just done that countout shit for Barrett instead? Gotta keep Henry looking strong, he's a real blue chipper.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao Henry Heel Turn


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Irrational. Because with Henry's Hall of Pain he would give new meaning to "beat up the pussy."


:lel


God I miss Swagger. :mj2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

time to lose the contacts Reigns.

And I love how Henry is so hurt he gets counted out then can get up super fast to slam and splash Reigns then leave the ring


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Any thing I miss?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Another Reigns match.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Roman's eyes are parched, just like his fangirls :lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Henry heel turn :bryanlol


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Go go Henry keep him away from the title with a feud . Seriously though Henry > Kane/Show he should take there place in the authority.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> So every time he hits a big city most of the crowd likes him? Nope. Or how about how he is "sooo popular" that he has chased away viewers the past decade. Time to face facts people... Cena is only a top guy because Vince has kept him their despite the fans and with some devious tricks (new gear every other month to sell to the small niche of fans he does somehow have... gotta love kids, don't know any better).


The point I was making about house shows is that they're normally crowded with casual fans as opposed to smarky big cities. Even then, the audience is normally split.

And blaming Cena for the loss of viewers is ridiculous. WWE has SUCKED on all fronts for a very long time now. Whatever hour featured Cena on the RTWM was consistently drawing the highest rating (to the point where people were saying, "Reigns was in the same hour as Cena, it's not Roman they were watching, it was Cena")

It's not a conspiracy, they don't just push Cena because they feel like it, they do because he makes them money.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Heel turn outa no where!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Surprised by Henry's heel turn?
Y'all a bunch of puppets.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That prank show looks so bad, and exactly like something Ziggler would be involved in.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

Tonight to get into Money in the Bank in the main event you will have to face The Devil's favorite demon Kane and The Big Show in a handicapped match!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Reigns Vs Wyatt next yayyy


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

STOP GIVING THIS MAN MATCHES. HE'S GONNA DIE.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Big E had a lot of potential as a singles guy. I thought he was gonna do things as IC Champ. He came to Cena's rescue. Then they jobbed him out and now he's jukin and juvin for chicken on some MC Hammer shit.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"3 Roman matches? :banderas"

- no one


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

I wonder how much it hurts inside for a guy who was a legit competitor for "world's strongest man" to act like he was too beaten up to stand up and crawl into a ring.

... Probably about as much as it hurts me, as a viewer, to know that "he couldn't stand up a few seconds ago, but now he can slam a guy and run around and do a splash" is apparently a valid estimate of my intelligence.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Henry Heel/Face turn #32 ,245....He's still way behind Kane at 36,753 and Big Slow at 10,246,753


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

please no 3rd RR match


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wonder if they are building towards HHH-Reigns at Summerslam.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Let me guess? Keep the vest on. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Called it.


:lmao Steph and Trips have to be the worst bosses ever.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Brayyyyyyyyy lmao.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Reigns vs Bray

I actually want to see this MARK


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

So Wyatt's next, should be a good match. Here come the whining.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Reigns and Bray Wyatt?? Why wwe!!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

:lmao yes a 3rd Reigns match.


I suggest to all who are hating on Reigns shut up because the more you complain the more you get him it seems.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Aww yeah, Wyatt beats him for sure. Nice way to have Bray look strong-ish and good way to have Reigns take a loss.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Wyatt to join the job train.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

Reigns will lose to Wyatt then win spot #7 or 8 next week


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

ReignsvsWyattlol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

All of this fucking Reigns...can we not? :deandre

I don't want to see most talents wrestle 3 times in one night, let alone fucking Reigns.


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

If Reigns beats Wyatt, that'd be dumb.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

We called it:lol

Wyatt getting fed to Babygurl:mj2


----------



## StdDev (May 26, 2015)

Wyatt jobbing to Reigns official now.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

god fucking dammit! they're gonna feed bray to roman after 2 matches!!!!!!

fuckers


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE gonna ruin Reigns AGAIN

LOL


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Reigns/Wyatt?

Interesting.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Natsuke said:


> You know who says "Not trying to be insensitive?"
> 
> Insensitive ass people lol.
> 
> You want Cena to bring the kid in and give the kid a full-promo, so you can bitch how Cena's milking the cancer survivor even more? What a catch 22. It's so stupid how people are mad that he gave a kid a shoutout.


Let's analyze Cena as the guy who gives shoutouts to cancer survivors on television. To preface, I've lost people extremely close to me to cancer, as I'm sure everyone has in their life.

John's in a position of a famous millionaire celebrity who can make a difference in people's lives. Everyone should respect that. But let's remember where we are. Cena is on a show _literally about punching people in the face_. 

Why is there a need to bring his persona on-screen? It's just as Owens said: Cena's been portrayed as a superhero when really the only heroic deeds he should've been performing on-screen would be winning and sticking his neck out for his colleagues.

Leave the charitable stuff for behind the scenes, otherwise it's just simple posturing on the part of Cena and WWE as a whole. Any charitable and sane person knows that altruism isn't about the reward of a better public image. It's about personally connecting with whoever you're trying to help, public image be damned.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Seems the only thing that got your attention there was the insult, and that's a good thing, because it shows how you've completely ignored everything I've said and automatically tried to make so that I'm an elitist for expecting the company I give money to to actually be good at their jobs.
> 
> If you don't like it, fine, but don't for one second act like Reigns is decent at his job, because then you would completely disregard everything you have just said.


Either that or you attempted to delegitimize the content of my post by calling into question the taste level of fans who enjoyed the matches...



> You mean the types of crowds who give 'This is awesome!' chants for a spear through the barricade?


Is that not what you were doing here? That's not rhetorical. I have no problem admitting when I'm wrong. 

At any rate, let me clarify something for you so we establish some baseline for what I'm saying: I think traditional skills like the ones I mentioned in my previous post are important, but what classifies a WWE performer as "good" or "bad" is their ability to produce an entertaining product and avoid hurting their opponents. All those skills just make you more capable of completing that task. 

Your point was that you didn't like the matches so he sucks. Which works cool as a personal opinion, as a fact, not so much.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:jbl "don't know if he can walk". 20 seconds before Reigns was walking


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bray better win lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

shamelessfuckinplugging


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

R.I.P. Wyatt.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Now that Ambrose won't be in MITB match, HOPEFULLY BRAY WINS!


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Considering how much he struggles in matches Reigns is impressing me having a third match i never thought he could do something like this .


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This sandow/axel crap is stupid


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Might as well keep jobbing Wyatt. He's not doing anything anyway


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why do I watch this still?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

This is awful


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol This Sonic bit.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Ok...I am no Reigns hater by any stretch, but he has no business going over Wyatt here.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

My God, Savage is bigger than Hogan :vince5


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Tbh if you closed your eyes with Sandow and Axel drinking the shakes it sounded like a gay Hogan sextape.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Lucky for them drinking that so fast, they've no brains to freeze..


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Why are they doing this to Bray...


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Well this is a good way for Reigns to continue to improve.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

They waste Bray Wyatt on Roman Reigns???? 


Bray Wyatt should have came out during Kevin Owens' promo and been like: "You're wasting your time calling out John Cena's hypocrisy, I've already done that."



SONIC shakes look like they suck, I rather have an Orange Julius smoothie or Steak 'n Shake milkshake.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Shameless plug.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

the new day are gold!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Son... nic shakes"


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stone Cold would probably be the only 'mother shut your mouth' that people would invest seeing 4 segments on one Raw.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Let's hate super Cena but let's support R.Reigns superbooking.

Roman Reigns Fans - 2015


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The new day, LMBO


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

New day shuckin and jiving and the mega powers sounds like a porn soundtrack.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Who is Sandow air-fucking?

Look at these happy-to-be-there ******.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

DONE


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Remember that thread from a really long time ago where we were all like "CM Punk, in order to earn the respect of the WWE universe, you have to..."? Tonight is apparently "Roman Reigns, in order to earn your way into the MITB match, you have to..." Parody thread idea?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

MegaJobbers getting off on a shake? :jaydamn


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

New Day are gold.

Mega Powers is quite funny, but it's killing their careers. I don't really see a way back from this.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hogan's rolling in his grave and he's not even dead


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Fuck this sonic shake sell-out section is going forever...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Big Show's fat ass sipped all of the cups dry. Instantly ruined the take.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

How is this supposed to make me want Sonic food fpalm


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Big Show was actually funny there.

Mega Powers sounded like a gay sex tape.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Curt Henning rolling in his grave


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Well I'll check sonic off my list of places to ever eat again


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Axel looks like he's indulged in one too many sonic shakes


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Strawberry cheesecake


^


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

My guess is Bray beats Reigns prob with some intefereene. Gets added to MITIB hopefully. REigns makes it anyway.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I would be 100% okay with Paige being out of the title picture for like 2-3 years, tbh.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Love that they just said screw it and began to give New Day loads of screentime after turning heel.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Axel looks twice as big on TV as he does in real life.


Also, Paige needs a new catchphrase.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Every Monday I get excited to watch Raw. Then Raw sucks balls and I ask myself why I watch this shit. There are so many better things I could be doing right now. What kind of weird spell do they have over me?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*stares at Paige and shit*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

New Colonel Sanders is a creepy pedophile.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

This is my house! LoooooooL Paige please stop...


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

connormurphy13 said:


> Let's analyze Cena as the guy who gives shoutouts to cancer survivors on television. To preface, I've lost people extremely close to me to cancer, as I'm sure everyone has in their life.
> 
> John's in a position of a famous millionaire celebrity who can make a difference in people's lives. Everyone should respect that. But let's remember where we are. Cena is on a show _literally about punching people in the face_.
> 
> ...


Well, to preface (for the third time tonight.. which is actually the 4th time I've mentioned it in the IWC for the past 6 years), I myself am a cancer survivor.

And I don't give a flying shit about Cena or what they're trying to portray him as. Why? Because it's about giving that kid the screen time he wasn't expected but so heavily deserved.

Better public image? The kid put a sign up telling everyone in eyeshot that he was fighting cancer. Guess what? The WWE (represented by Cena) gave him the opportunity to show the world that he's fighting cancer.

But people are so OBSESSED with the thought that this is for propaganda, as if they're going to bank hard on this kid. It was a moment. Just a moment in the 3 hours of screen time. Just one moment that, even if you see it from Cena multiple times, is still just a moment.

And people focus on that one moment, to bitch.

It's absolutely disgusting lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

They get better every week at that Hogan/Savage schtick. I swear. 

Yeah, I'm not my usual sarcastic self tonight, but hell, the show itself has been pretty boring. 

I repeat. They're doing this with Reigns to prove he's improved his cardio and stamina. A thing I and many others flayed him with. He's doing the work and earning my respect. Give over guys, he's paid some dues, time to cash in.

And that particular KFC commercial and it's song gives me the total fucking creeps. Just like those Burger King ads with the stalker burger king did years ago.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> Hogan's rolling in his grave and he's not even dead


throw his porn tape in there with him


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

TONIGHTS RAW HAS BEEN PRETTY GOOD THO.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

You can't really claim this being your house if you are habitually losing. And not Divas champ.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah I knew tuning in tonight was a mistake. Think I'll just stick to watching the ppvs from now on.


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Hopefully one of the NXT Divas debuts tonight, the main roster Divas division is way below NXT's.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

This has to be a record of some kind. We came back from the commercials, Paige had her entrance and back to commercials:|


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Every time Paige says "this is my house" I can't help but feel like I'm in a haunted house attraction and an actor is yelling "this is my house!"


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Everything on this show is so boring. Me want more:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Surprised by Henry's heel turn?
> Y'all a bunch of puppets.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

I hate WWE
I think this RAW would be good and excited and what I have ... Roman Reigns matches
I hate WWE


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Great wwe now im thisty!! 

From milkshakes to a cheesecake..HELLO PAIGE!!!! Gettin nervous.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> dat sell


That shit needs to be perma :lmao


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Poor macho man rolling in his crave with this shit. Unreal


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> STOP GIVING THIS MAN MATCHES. HE'S GONNA DIE.


:batista3


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I really miss AJ Lee....


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Son :clap ic :clap Shakes :clap :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Paige looks so stank. Like she kills the bathroom when she has to go.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Super Nikki about to claim her latest victim. * Sigh *


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Paige keep sliding that tongue out  sexy fuk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so Sandow cuts a promo how he is done bing Mizdown and he is going to be his own man.
Then he goes with a macho man gimmick.

Fucking WWE


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nikki Bella is here. Business has picked back up again.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Roxinius said:


> Well I'll check sonic off my list of places to ever eat again


The food should have done that years ago. I'm dead serious, they must get their food from the lowest fucking bidder.

Their drinks and shakes are all they have that's good. The rest? Wasting your time and money.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Why do I watch this still?


*BECAUSE ALL OF THE REASONS!*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Super Nikki! .


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

The Renegade said:


> Either that or you attempted to delegitimize the content of my post by calling into question the taste level of fans who enjoyed the matches...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My point with the Barricade line was that modern crowds say this is awesome because they think they should, instead of any reason too.

And as for 'you didn't like the matches so he sucks' no. He sucks, and as such, his matches suck. There is very little discrepancy here. If he was good, then undoubtedly his matches would be better, but due to the fact that he brings literally nothing to the ring beyond a look, his lack of skill brings down the match.

It is a fact that he has no skill. There are reigns fans who admit he isn't very good in the ring. There were reigns fans who shit on his awful promos from earlier in the year, and not just for the content. 

You can like the guy as much as your little heart desires, but until he actually shows he is more than a one note bore, it is stone cold fact that reigns isn't talented.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Paige needs to quit wearing demonic crap


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

Show is so pg and kiddy. Owens cuts a legit adult promo then cena comes out and cuts a lame pg kiddy promo that made zero sense


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Nikki Bella is still fine than a muthafukka


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Title change PLEASEEEEEE.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Nikki with that hair up


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Paige worships satan confirmed. I can only assume her "house" is really the pits of hell :shocked:


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

Anybody else see Charlotte debuting here to beat the hell out of Nikki and Paige? Or Naomi and Tamina tearing shit up?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Nikki comes off so much like a whore when she comes off the entry way, she's the least babyface-looking Diva I've ever seen.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> so Sandow cuts a promo how he is done bing Mizdown and he is going to be his own man.
> Then he goes with a macho man gimmick.
> 
> Fucking WWE


Honestly I cringe when I see the shit with him axel now


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Paige looks so stank. Like she kills the bathroom when she has to go.


You can tell that by looking at someone?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Looks like Paige's eyebrows took two cans of paint.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

I could watch Nikki and Paige wrestle for 3 hours


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Nikki with those pushups :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Omg, that ass :homer


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Rooting for Paige to win


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

S.....so is Nikki heel again or.....


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Mra22 said:


> Paige needs to quit wearing demonic crap


Nah, she ♫tears the stars out from the sky♫.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Nikki's a face who's a complete dick.

Guess she learned from the best :cena2


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> The food should have done that years ago. I'm dead serious, they must get their food from the lowest fucking bidder.
> 
> Their drinks and shakes are all they have that's good. The rest? Wasting your time and money.


It is actually very terrible, and you did a good job describing it. I have to order like 4 different things because I can only eat a little bit of each.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> The food should have done that years ago. I'm dead serious, they must get their food from the lowest fucking bidder.
> 
> Their drinks and shakes are all they have that's good. The rest? Wasting your time and money.


I agree. Especially their fries. They suck.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Sorry but Nikki's ass. Everyoen goes on about Nikki's boob job. But she is fit as.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

If I had to choose I'd choose Nikki over Paige


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I wish Paige cuts the goth look


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

Here comes the 4 horse women to interrfere.... thats why its the top of the hr


.... man i hope


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Paige needs to quit wearing demonic crap


Someone definitely needs to splash Paige with some holy water :lol


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

I would love to see what Nikki and Paige would do if they were back in 2004


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

TNA is Here said:


> Nikki comes off so much like a whore when she comes off the entry way, she's the least babyface Diva I've ever seen.


You can be a slut with a heart of gold, tbh.

Although I don't think that's what she's going for. Even so, nothing on the current roster is as bad as that shit they had Aksana doing. Crawling around like a cat that had a stroke with semi-transparent gear and shitty porn entrance music.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> So Nikki's a face who's could get the dick.


Fixed.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Nikki is so hot it's stupid


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> Paige worships satan confirmed. I can only assume her "house" is really the pits of hell :shocked:


Maybe she's wiccan.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn Paige's groans/moans...


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

paige wll win the title tonight


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Looks like Paige's eyebrows took two cans of paint.


Nikki took twenty cans of orange tan spray.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

In before Naomi interferes and shouts on the mic "I got pinned last night but I'm still the baddest Diva in this division!!"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jack Thwagger said:


> You can tell that by looking at someone?


Yes. 6th sense.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Save us Sasha Banks.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SovereignVA said:


> S.....so is Nikki heel again or.....



Naw I think Paige is the heel now....

Wait they just flipped again mid-match Nikki is now the heel again


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Nikki with those crunches :mark:


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Mra22 said:


> Paige needs to quit wearing demonic crap


She must be trying to get over with the illuminati so she can get a title reign.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Loud spots by Nikki hehe


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dafuq was that? Crunches on the outside? :lol


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

This match has no heat. It's not bad though.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Paige, just take the fucking weave out. Since FCW, she's been so concerned about it coming out in matches.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Is there anything remotely interesting going on tonight, besides Owen's promo?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The crowd is going mild!! Either that or they're all heavily drugged with Sominex...I can't blame them, This fucking sucks.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

shan22044 said:


> Nikki took twenty cans of orange tan spray.


That too.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

They are trying so hard to make Nikki look like she can wrestle.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Damn Paige's groans/moans...


:dahell

Those aren't of pleasure, bruh.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This crowd is quieter then when Derek Fisher hit that game-winning shot against the Spurs.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

2 more days til NXT


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> Sorry but Nikki's ass. Everyoen goes on about Nikki's boob job. But she is fit as.


Nikki is hot all around.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh lord


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

How is that a babyface move?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd bury my face in Nikki's tits like an ostrich in the sand.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Was that a botched superplex? Or an attempt at Paige's finisher off of the top rope? :lmao

#TakeTheDivasChanceBack


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Crowd is dead.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

Owens to come out and pop-ip powerbomb Nikki to make it personal lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Dat face turn lasted long as expected


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Twin magic!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Paige the boobs!!! Are you blind, theirs a difference.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Stupid ass fucking refs.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They don't even look alike:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So are they heel or face or what the fuck?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

That was awful


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did the ref not notice that Nikki lost three cup sizes mid match?


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

W......T......F....???


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Kill this division.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Twin magic working when one is 30 lbs fatter than the other?

Good grief.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Uhhhhhhhh? Random heel turn?.... Wwe creative needs to chill out with all these turns.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The ref couldn't tell which one had the plastic tits?!?! :dahell


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

LOL dumbest thing ever... they really need to decide if Bellas are "heel" or "face"


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

"Twin Magic"

Because apparently the ref doesn't know the difference between a B and a D.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

All right is the ref high? He couldn't tell that wasn't Nikki?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Bellas are heels again lol.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

BITCH, ARE YOU HEELS OR FACES.

MAKE UP YOUR FUCKING MIND.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

TWIN MAGIC :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Did the ref not notice that Nikki lost three cup sizes mid match?


AND changed hair color..


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok seriously Twin Magic :ha

How can you confuse the 2 Bellas now

And Bellas randomly back Heel :heston

And the WWE wonders why no one cares about the divas :ti


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Cmon Mike, you didn't notice the different hair color, smaller ass and smaller tits? :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Face. Heel. Face. Heel. Face. Heel. Face. Heel.

:heston


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I can tell them apart. Brie has no ass.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

So you're telling me the darker hair and lack of tits didnt tip the ref off


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't know anymore.


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

Oh my fucking God! Seriously????


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

I badly want to see those two sluts in a leaked incest video.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> AND changed hair color..


Also her ponytail.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Why is everything they do with divas so stupid? They don't even look alike anymore. 

Wait, so are the Bellas heel again? Not that they should ever have turned face in the first place...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

No decision reversal like last night, no?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

The Bellas are worse than Big Show and Mark Henry with these heel turns :lmao


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I guess I will just have to concede Paige is just not very good...

Boring fucking match.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> All right is the ref high? He couldn't tell that wasn't Nikki?


It wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

that was decent, but nikki didn't need that finish, Paige probably did more lol though.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So, so dumb.

Fuck you.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

That was so stupid. You can't really mistake one for the other anymore.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Time for more Super Reigns?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

https://twitter.com/TNACreative/status/605556332314423297


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn. You can tell they gave up on Naomi. I thought Paige would get pinned at EC or Naomi would win so they could continue Naomi/Bella. 

I don't blame them though. She's so trash in the ring its crazy.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Roxinius said:


> So you're telling me the darker hair and lack of tits didnt tip the ref off


The Ref: all yall look alike.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

do they flip a coin before each match to see if they are a heel ora face before their matches


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

PuroresuPride18 said:


> I badly want to see those two sluts in a leaked incest video.


Woah...just woah man...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Shows how hotter Nikki is then Bri. Better face, bigger boobs, better ass. Is that the shortest heel change in wwe history?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Look, just tape matches from the NXT women and show them on Raw. We get good matches, you can time it out, and no shitty storylines or workers.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Dear creative,

"We don't have recordings, didn't just show this on TV, and the ref didn't see it happen on the giant titantron" was already the limit for my suspension of disbelief regarding this "twin magic" stuff. Are you guys really still trying to do it after Nikki's, uh, enhancement as well?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> BITCH, ARE YOU HEELS OR FACES.
> 
> MAKE UP YOUR FUCKING MIND.


They're crazy catty women goddamnit:vince3
I hope Sasha, Becky, and Bayley never get called up to join the trash divas division.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> *All right is the ref high?* He couldn't tell that wasn't Nikki?


Referee Chioda was suspended for failing the Wellness a year or 2 ago, for coke possibly. So yeah probably.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Twin magic :chlol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Damn. You can tell they gave up on Naomi. I thought Paige would get pinned at EC or Naomi would win so they could continue Naomi/Bella.
> 
> I don't blame them though. She's so trash in the ring its crazy.


Come on man, I know you've been seeing how off Paige/Nikki have been as of late.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Damn. You can tell they gave up on Naomi. I thought Paige would get pinned at EC or Naomi would win so they could continue Naomi/Bella.
> 
> I don't blame them though. She's so trash in the ring its crazy.


I genuinely hope she's being punished. not the woman herself per say but she could have put out one of their top divas for a really long time, could have paralysed her for fuck sake, and she could do it again. needs to be taught a lesson and I hope that's what's happening because frankly it's what would happen to any on the male roster.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

NXT Divas are thanking the stars right now that they're not on the main roster.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Randy "Elbow pad" Orton!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Damn. You can tell they gave up on Naomi. I thought Paige would get pinned at EC or Naomi would win so they could continue Naomi/Bella.
> 
> I don't blame them though. She's so trash in the ring its crazy.


Namoi is awful in the ring, she is going to cripple someone. She should have been released months ago.

Its time to call up some NXT women and give Nikki new feuds. Hell try to get Kong from TNA since TNA is pretty much done .

Kong aka Kharma would be great in the WWE


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Orton is back :mark: after 2 weeks


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE has no idea how to book faces or heels today. It's unbelievable. The heels are likable and the faces are cocky. WTF?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

GOAT


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Blandy!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

In my veins. So corny.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Hey guys, why isn't the decision reversed? Are they just going back to ignoring dirty tactics like they have been since, oh I dunno, the inception of wrestling?*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Z. Kusano said:


> No decision reversal like last night, no?


Pffttt... get the fuck out of here with that logic bullshit. WWE doesn't need that shit.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I like both Orton and Sheamus but those 2 together usually have boring matches


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So the Bella Twins were heels for the last several months...and then reunited for no reason despite having very bad blood...then turned face for the last few weeks *for no reason...*and are, as of tonight, heels once again *for no reason...*

And now they decided to up the ante by having Henry give those twats a run for their money by coming back last night as a face only to turn heel earlier tonight...*FOR NO REASON...*


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't understand, Brie used to be hot what happened?


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

It's not that serious... it's WWE. Where a woman gave birth to a hand before...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Help me out, I've never bothered to look it up...Is "Guacamole" Spanish for "Green Puke?"


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Time for Super Cena 2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> I like both Orton and Sheamus but those 2 together usually have boring matches


I liked when they had a small spurt as a tag team and were dubbed "Celtic Vipers".


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fuck, Roman actually has 3 matches in one night.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> Help me out, I've never bothered to look it up...Is "Guacamole" Spanish for "Green Puke?"


Let's ask Spanish expert JBL.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah I'm out. Gonna go cook some dinner and play some Mario and Luigi.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Man that ref!!!! He needs a royal ass whoppin. What a blind/dumb fuck!!!!
REF I HATE YOU!!!!

So let me guess we are getting paige vs nikki bella at Money in the bank.
Got no problems with that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SovereignVA said:


> Come on man, I know you've been seeing how off Paige/Nikki have been as of late.


They not that good either but Naomi on another level. 

Nattie should be running the division. She's better than all them. Also, they really need to hurry up and call up the NXT chicks to replace these useless chicks.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

hou713 said:


> It's not that serious... it's WWE. Where a woman gave birth to a hand before...


You should read my thread in General WWE. 125+gimmicks Vince would like us to forget.."Hand" is one of them.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> Referee Chioda was suspended for failing the Wellness a year or 2 ago, for coke possibly. So yeah probably.


Speaking of coke, look who just showed up....


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

A whole show to put Reigns over. I thought we were over this. WWE had slowly well handled RR as Ambrose's buddy. But the only chance they get, the machine restart and he is shoved down our throats. They cannot stop themselves.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

hou713 said:


> It's not that serious... it's WWE. Where a woman gave birth to a hand before...


And that somehow makes it alright?

Stories need logic so we can invest in, if they don't it's fucked or what's commonly known as Arthouse which is shit


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

THE ROCK


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> WWE has no idea how to book faces or heels today. It's unbelievable. The heels are likable and the faces are cocky. WTF?


They have no idea how to book anyone :lmao


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

RAW 2015 = SD 2012-13 Main Events


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Sheamus please fucking shave whatever that is off your face...


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Sheamus is entrance on the stage is really cool.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

omg raw is sponsored by sonics shakes? I never would have fucking guessed .....................................................


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Chrome said:


> Yeah I'm out. Gonna go cook some dinner and play some Mario and Luigi.


A wise decision.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Nikki face turn in one promo. Has a heel turn half an hour later. Because that's what I do!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It seems like Orton won't have a true feud until Summerslam time. He's just gonna be in random matches being over as hell for no reason. 

Unless he feuds with Fella or Bray Wyatt? Wyatt/Orton would be new.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> GOAT


*BARS!

LEGEND!

COKE!*


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm actually still upset that the Bellas can't decide what the fuck they are.


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

NXT girls won't improve shit. That's just terrible. Twin magic was ok for a bit when they looked somewhat a like but come on, you can't buy that. Paige marks be happy though, I imagine this is gonna build to her winning the title. As a fan but certainly not a mark I just hope she remembers how to wrestle first as she has been garbage since returning.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The G.O.A.T said:


> I agree. Especially their fries. They suck.


Only thing worse are the Krinkle Kut fries at Cain's. Lucky for them, their Chicken Fingers and dipping sauce make up for them.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Øbéir Mon Illuminée said:


> Sheamus please fucking shave that whatever that is off your face...


You want him to shave his balls?


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

anybody got video of Owen's segment from earlier? Missed that and was hoping to catch up?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Why is Randy Orton still around?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Speaking of coke, look who just showed up....


:HA

WWE better check his passport for any visits to Columbia

:done


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> I genuinely hope she's being punished. not the woman herself per say but she could have put out one of their top divas for a really long time, could have paralysed her for fuck sake, and she could do it again. needs to be taught a lesson and I hope that's what's happening because frankly it's what would happen to any on the male roster.


I kind of zoned out in that Divas match last night (or these diva matches are all fading together in my mind), what happened?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Is it too early to start an 'end this match!' chant?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

KaineSpawnX said:


> You want him to shave his balls?


:booklel


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Also, they really need to hurry up and call up the NXT chicks to replace these useless chicks.


Fuck no. Keep them down there. They've already ruined Emma, Paige's ability has been sapped. I don't want to see Sasha/Becky/Charlotte/Bayley and the like get shit like what just happened sent to them. They don't deserve it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Was Orton giving the ladies a preview of the tongue action? The hell was that?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I like Orton's colors on the trunks. Reminds of Corporate Rock.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

As a sworn in member of the punk rock council I officially revoke all privileges from Sheamus to keep that "Mohawk" and for Ziggler to wear sleeveless Jean vests with patches and his designer made leather jacket with pre-pressed studs.

Looks so dumb.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Hey at least the Bellas are unpredictable. I am predicting Bray well win but by DQ. It's Bray they can't book him to look weak. He well be added so well Reigns. Or Bray well feud with Orton. That would be fresh and new.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Can't still believed that fucking Sheamus is Rocksteady in the new TMNT movie. It going to be horrible, :ha


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The One said:


> I don't understand, Brie used to be hot what happened?


Nothing hot about having a vaguely horse-like face. :favre2

At least Nikki wizened up by getting those nice titties and improving her donk with dem squats to alleviate her stallion-esque mug.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Redzero said:


> Why is Randy Orton still around?



Because he's the best WRESTLER in the company lol troll..


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

FELLA!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


> You want him to shave his balls?


This fucking guy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JBLoser said:


> Fuck no. Keep them down there. They've already ruined Emma, Paige's ability has been sapped. I don't want to see Sasha/Becky/Charlotte/Bayley and the like get shit like what just happened sent to them. They don't deserve it.


................................You're right.:mj2


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Was Orton giving the ladies a preview of the tongue action? The hell was that?


It's the Viper Maggle!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Can't still believed that fucking Sheamus is Rocksteady in the new TMNT movie. It going to be horrible, :ha


I can't believe they somehow managed to make him look stupider than he does on RAW.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Was that randy rapping 2.0???!!'


----------



## brahma_bull89 (Apr 9, 2014)

Reigns getting his burying skills up tonight getting use to working that shovel you can believe that, vince is on a mission for us to shit on roman again. :heston:duck:bean


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Orton is one of my favorites. I like how he always interacts with the crowd during matches. Something that is sorely missing in today's wrestling.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

JBLoser said:


> Fuck no. Keep them down there. They've already ruined Emma, Paige's ability has been sapped. I don't want to see Sasha/Becky/Charlotte/Bayley and the like get shit like what just happened sent to them. They don't deserve it.


The way Owens has been treated makes me think HHH is getting more leway. We cannot have them in NXT forever they need to take the jump with pro matches on Raw sometimes soon. Paige is dying up there and people have straight up forgotten the caliber of matches she could do to.

As great as they are in NXT we need some form of a shift as Charlotte has been in limbo lately only now getting some kind of feud. Her moving up could mean a new woman to appear to would be great honestly as a new Face is kinda needed with Bayley.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> I can't believe they somehow managed to make him look stupider than he does on RAW.


:chlol


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Nine99 said:


> As a sworn in member of the punk rock council I officially revoke all privileges from Sheamus to keep that "Mohawk" and for Ziggler to wear sleeveless Jean vests with patches and his designer made leather jacket with pre-pressed studs.
> 
> Looks so dumb.


Weird hair and studded leather. Meanwhile, on NXT:


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Arthurgos said:


> The way Owens has been treated makes me think HHH is getting more leway. We cannot have them in NXT forever they need to take the jump with pro matches on Raw sometimes soon. Paige is dying up there and people have straight up forgotten the caliber of matches she could do to.
> 
> As great as they are in NXT we need some form of a shift as Charlotte has been in limbo lately only now getting some kind of feud. Her moving up could mean a new woman to appear to would be great honestly as a new Face is kinda needed with Bayley.


Paige is Aitch's pet project. Look what's happened to her.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Was that randy rapping 2.0???!!'


Possibly :lel


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Well I'm gonna' call it night. Hope Raw picks up for you all. See ya!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

How much is Bryan curling and benching in this commercial?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Can't still believed that fucking Sheamus is Rocksteady in the new TMNT movie. It going to be horrible, :ha


At least 1-800-FELLA actually fits the part.

Gary Anthony Williams as Bebop is absurd as fuck since he's never looked imposing and actually comes off as a jolly and fatherly archetype rather than a strong, tough and yet bumbling thug.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

checkcola said:


> I kind of zoned out in that Divas match last night (or these diva matches are all fading together in my mind), what happened?


she pulled a reverse-canrana (sp?), blind frankensteiner? on Paige and landed her on the back of her neck because she didn't pince her legs tightly enough to protect her neck. She kicked her stiff which I'm not so hot about but it's the second time she's landed someone directly on their coupon and to a company it's like 'fuck money'., 'fuck your draws' 'i'm fucking inept' level. To her colleagues she's like a fucking career shortener and seriously, no exaggeration despite her leaping ability, athletic ability, whatever, she could break someone's neck one day, she could badly hurt some cunt and it wouldn't be cool in the slightest. They are pushing her as a top heel, there are women in the back like Nattie, Alicia and Emma who can wrestle and not hurt anyone through ineptitude in what is supposed to be their job, what they've trained for. 

For my money she's got to go, she's an IKEA Sasha Banks anyway.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

DB's yes chant is good in an arena. It's terrible in a commercial


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I have had enough of that damn Daniel Bryan commercial.. Enough.
Yes Yes Yes that bottle up your ass farm animal..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Can't still believed that fucking Sheamus is Rocksteady in the new TMNT movie. It going to be horrible, :ha


Love that the black guy is like "Man you look like crap and I've got a purple brillo pad on my head."


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Nine99 said:


> How much is Bryan curling and benching in this commercial?


They're bumper plates so not nearly as much as it looks. Hell they could be prop plates that weigh nothing. It's a commercial after all.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

This is such a non drama filled raw.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Morgan goodwin smith from those wendys commercials is so HAWT!!!


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Arthurgos said:


> The way Owens has been treated makes me think HHH is getting more leway. We cannot have them in NXT forever they need to take the jump with pro matches on Raw sometimes soon. Paige is dying up there and people have straight up forgotten the caliber of matches she could do to.
> 
> As great as they are in NXT we need some form of a shift as Charlotte has been in limbo lately only now getting some kind of feud. Her moving up could mean a new woman to appear to would be great honestly as a new Face is kinda needed with Bayley.


I admit, I haven't seen much of Paige's work in NXT... but I did see her match with Emma and people always seem to point towards that match as her best work. I thought the match was a solid 3 star match, nowhere near the caliber of matches Charlotte and Banks have put on.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Why is Sheamus wrestling this clown?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

This match is still going on. God damn. fpalm


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Weird hair and studded leather. Meanwhile, on NXT:


Well Ziggler's stolen his jacket now. Just come back to PWG, Sami : (


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm fucking falling asleep.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Namoi is awful in the ring, she is going to cripple someone. She should have been released months ago.
> 
> Its time to call up some NXT women and give Nikki new feuds. Hell try to get Kong from TNA since TNA is pretty much done .
> 
> Kong aka Kharma would be great in the WWE


If Kharma were to come back, she should come back as Nikki's bodyguard.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I have absolutely no interest in this match


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

I feel like Orton should go far away somewhere. 

I picture a WWE-TNA trade, Orton for Anderson.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> I like Orton's colors on the trunks. Reminds of Corporate Rock.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

How many _uh oh's_ in this match? :cole


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Eyes are getting heavy lol. This is really boring.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> she pulled a reverse-canrana (sp?), blind frankensteiner? on Paige and landed her on the back of her neck because she didn't pince her legs tightly enough to protect her neck. She kicked her stiff which I'm not so hot about but it's the second time she's landed someone directly on their coupon and to a company it's like 'fuck money'., 'fuck your draws' 'i'm fucking inept' level. To her colleagues she's like a fucking career shortener and seriously, no exaggeration despite her leaping ability, athletic ability, whatever, she could break someone's neck one day, she could badly hurt some cunt and it wouldn't be cool in the slightest. They are pushing her as a top heel, there are women in the back like Nattie, Alicia and Emma who can wrestle and not hurt anyone through ineptitude in what is supposed to be their job, what they've trained for.
> 
> For my money she's got to go, she's an IKEA Sasha Banks anyway.


Naomi is mildly athletic but that means fuck all if she can't pull off simple moves without killing herself or her opponent. Every match she nearly fucks up and by now people should realise she's an Owen hart piledriving Austin into a neck injury situation


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I can watch a whole episode of NXT or LU with no commercials and this match will still be on.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Flipped back to Brewers/Cards

Brewers still up 1-0 :woo


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I knew this match would be bad. Every time they have a match it sucks. They're not bad workers either, just zero chemistry.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

What a waste of time


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I forgot that this match was still going.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

That match was terrible.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I hate when I'm all caught up and can't fast forward.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> Naomi is mildly athletic but that means fuck all if she can't pull off simple moves without killing herself or her opponent. Every match she nearly fucks up and by now people should realise she's an Owen hart piledriving Austin into a neck injury situation


except Owen knew what he was doing and it was a complete accident, a fluke, he was well trained and it was one off he wasn't unsafe to work with ... she is.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Sheamus comes back and flips heel starting a crusade against "small guys" and with in 2 months he is feuding with Randy Orton :aries2


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

God, they've sucked the life right out of this crowd. I think everyone in the arena has a case against WWE for attempted murder and 2nd Degree Brain slaughter.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:eyeroll


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

fella vs orton for SS :vince$

:trips7


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey look, we're in the deadspot of Raw.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Before you ask, FELLA, no, we're not entertained.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

What's with the refs stiffly pointing the exact same way, like they got problems?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

They wanted to make Sheamus a main event heel so he takes out Orton who they turned face and was gaining some traction as one, okay I get that and what they're doing. But that match was completely boring and their chemistry is awful. Step it up guys.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Orton RKO's Fella next week, Orton/Fella feud past MITB and has a match at Battleground.

I'm kinda tired of Orton/Fella. We've see it a lot.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

STATEMENTS! STATEMENTS EVERYWHERE! :cole


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cucksev is here.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

WTH is wrong with the WWE just keep him out of tv


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Poor fucking guy has a legit injury and Vince still has him there. Why not video link him, like when Reigns was out


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Russev lookin like a smoker


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Rusev looks like he writes depressing poetry....and now he's talking like he does. GIMMICK CHANGE


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rusev looks miserable.


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

Raw is so boring overall most nights. Needs to shorten to 2 hours. The show is 95 % boring and 5% good


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Emo Rusev


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

well he's wearing a turtle neck what do you think his fucking state of mind is saxton.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Please let rusev become a serial killer because he snapped


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'll be your woman, sweet Bulgarian Bear. :Cry


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lmao Rusev about to re-do the Hawk storyline jumping off the titantron? 

:ha


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Rusev's accent is cracking now too. Da fuq?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Aww my man Rusev


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

RIP big homie


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Rusev :`(


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Two weeks without that pussy and Rusev's broken.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Cena took his soul :mj2


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

And a broken accent.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Rusev coming back as babyface!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

life after cena


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rusev face turn.

Eta: nope


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Two weeks without that pussy and Rusev's broken.


Post of the year


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

FINALLY! Finally..... Zzzzzzzzzz.....


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

jbl ... oh man lol


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Rollins and Ambrose better get involved.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Actually kinda feel bad for Rusev


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Vårmakos said:


> life after cena


Aka Zack Ryder.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> Poor fucking guy has a legit injury and Vince still has him there. Why not video link him, like when Reigns was out


I miss the days when they'd do promo's from their "home".


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Dare say if I leave now I won't miss much in the Reigns/Wyatt match


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Don't stop BOlieving Rusev!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Dang I feel bad for Rusev


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Omega_VIK said:


> Actually kinda feel bad for Rusev


JBL doesn't so you shouldn't either :vince5


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Start wearing boots Rusev.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Two weeks without that pussy and Rusev's broken.


Wouldn't you be


----------



## Warbart (Sep 12, 2006)

When Rusev said he was a broken man, all I could think of was the actual guy talking about his character after that Cena feud.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Rusev beat the biggest heel of the company who forces him into making a rematch at Wrestlemania where he loses his title.

Instead of letting himself be bullied by Sgt. Slaughter he sticks by his ideals in a room full of people including his manager telling him he should give in because he's wrong.

His woman betrayed him by making out with another man who's okay with it as long as it pisses Rusev off.

And now he has a heart-breaking injury and promo about having lost everything.

Rusev might honestly be the best written babyface in the company.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rusev best actor on the roster? Are we even supposed to feel bad for him?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn and I thought Wyatt was in bad shape after his feud with Cena last year


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Rusev injuring his ankle might have been a blessing in disguise. This way his uber burial might actually parlay into a good redemption storyline.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Rusev doing a subliminal SHOOT there lol that dude should be the top heel.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Two weeks without that pussy and Rusev's broken.


:lmao


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

JBL: "I dont feel sorry for him" For fucks sake your the heel color commentator, you should've said "his rise back is going to be something to watch" like for fucks sake....


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Vacant &#8207 @WWEVacant 47s48 seconds ago

If Seth Rollins holds onto the @WWE World Heavyweight Championship by tomorrow, he has held the championship longer than Daniel Bryan. #RAW


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Nine99 said:


> Rusev best actor on the roster? *Are we even supposed to feel bad for him?*


No that's why Vince made JBL say he doesn't feel bad for him

because you know, we can't make our own conclusions.. according to to the E


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Hey bray may go over Reigns you never know.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

B. [R said:


> ;49259066]JBL: "I dont feel sorry for him" For fucks sake your the heel color commentator, you should've said "his rise back is going to be something to watch" like for fucks sake....


Ya that was disgusting


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Renegade said:


> Rusev injuring his ankle might have been a blessing in disguise. This way his uber burial might actually parlay into a good redemption storyline.


Starting to think he injured himself on purpose. :lel

Like, who the fuck wants to be a in a love triangle angle with Ziggler?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

JBL cracks me up with his love for Bo lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Don't feel bad for rusev. Tonight he's going to make lana's butthole feel like it's been in the accolade.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Owens defending his NXT title on Smackdown now what...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Alphy B said:


> fella vs orton for SS :vince$
> 
> :trips7


Maybe Orton will punt that ugly hair off Sheamus's head :HA


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Really fuckin sick of WWE promoting events and advertising matches for after the next PPV which makes it clear how things are going to go.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

NXT open challenge? How does that make sense?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Nobody can take Bo serious lmao

CRICKETS


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Lol someone yelled "BRAY WYATT'S BROTHER"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Out of all the rematches from EC, they do this?

Oh, and for those people who said that Bo/Neville was going be good - what the hell were you smoking?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Bo pissed


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, bo got straight to the point.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh my god, please do not tell me they're yanking Bo's gimmick from him. :deandre


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

On my way home from work. How has raw been so far?


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

clearly wyatt will win and will be added to the match 
and next week ambrose somehow will help Reigns to get his spot so when he cash on him at Mitb the heel turn will be bigger


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

same match from last night


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Why do I kind of like Neville's awful music?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The Cena burial #59 (actual number, I've made a list). Some never recover.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> Hey bray may go over Reigns you never know.


Lololololololol

No way, reigns overcoming those odds.

These clueless fucks will have the authority interference backfires and Roman pins him


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/605561269467410434
:maury


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

So Owens was a guy not willing to give out title matches and he's only a prize fighter to now having open challenges...for the NXT title...on Smackdown...


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> This is such a non drama filled raw.


But we got twin magic!


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

B. [R said:


> ;49259066]JBL: "I dont feel sorry for him" For fucks sake your the heel color commentator, you should've said "his rise back is going to be something to watch" like for fucks sake....


JBL is awful at this


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

JayGeezus said:


> On my way home from work. How has raw been so far?


Show need to go back to 2 hours, with the local jobber format so that we get less rematches over, and over


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

"the casuals would love NXT"

Well here's the two former champions having a match and the crowd is falling asleep.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

"The thing is, outside the ring, Bo really is a good guy" :lol :lol


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

This crowd is completely silent


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> The Cena burial #59 (actual number, I've made a list). Some never recover.


Show it, your just a hater

Cena elevates people


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Bo is dog shit in the ring.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Starting to think he injured himself on purpose. :lel
> 
> Like, who the fuck wants to be a in a love triangle angle with Ziggler?


Sitting at home has to better than whatever they had planned for him, right?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Why do all of dallas' matches make it seem like he's only been wrestling for three months?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Samoa Joe on a full time contract now? So much for reinventing the WWE contract lol. Good for him though.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao Bo yelling for Neville to quit


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Much prefer Bo to his boring ass brother


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

So they have a BORING ass 30 minute match between Sheamus and Orton. Then they put on a Neville/Dallas match that could have been match of the night. Can't wait till Wednesday.


----------



## brahma_bull89 (Apr 9, 2014)

:maury


3ku1 said:


> Hey bray may go over Reigns you never know.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*QUAAAAT!*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

JayGeezus said:


> On my way home from work. How has raw been so far?


Shit tier as usual.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> Show need to go back to 2 hours, with the local jobber format so that we get less rematches over, and over


But they need three hours so Reigns can catch his breath between his three matches.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nine99 said:


> So Owens was a guy not willing to give out title matches and he's only a prize fighter to now having open challenges...for the NXT title...on Smackdown...


Because Cena showed him up tonight, so it's Owens' turn.



> "the casuals would love NXT"
> 
> Well here's the two former champions having a match and the crowd is falling asleep.


That's like saying people who don't watch wrestling would love WWE and then give them a Miz vs. Zack Ryder match.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The gymnast doing tumbling flips and and a vault

Where the fuck is the wrestling? Come on.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Yeah vince told them to wrap this up GUARANTEED. It's getting embarrassing.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

All I want is to see a red arrow off a ladder at mitb :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

could be cool to have big cass answer the open challenge tomorrow night. it would be a good way to introduce them, pipe in reaction and response so that people know the drill when enzo and cass arrive.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 2, 2015)

bjnelson19705 said:


> So they have a BORING ass 30 minute match between Sheamus and Orton. Then they put on a Neville/Dallas match that could have been match of the night. Can't wait till Wednesday.


Wednesday is gonna be GOAT tbh.
LU, NXT, ROH's TV (for me at least) debut and Impact (won't watch probably but still.) Gonna be a lot to watch and take in.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Stupid, pointless match. Curse the 3 hour Raw.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Neville has one awesome theme.


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> Hey bray may go over Reigns you never know.


I've a feeling he will. Reigns will still get in the match, the commentators said there were still spots up for grabs. God knows how many will end up in the match but expect a clusterfuck and you won't be disappointed!


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Such a filler match. I like Bo and Neville, but it sucked.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Crowd couldn't give a single fuck about that match. Funeral silence :mj2


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Wyatt is directionless so don't expect him winning


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

LMBO Bray's face on that pic


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 2, 2015)

Tired of Neville's attire, it was nice at first, but he's been wearing it for too long. 
Thought he was gonna debut an orange one because of his mini-tron logo being orange but was annoyed.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Z. Kusano said:


> Wyatt is directionless so don't expect him winning


Being directionless makes him unpredictable. That could mean he well win who knows with Bray .


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Welp, 0 interest in the ME. I'm outtie.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Felt like Bo could've been a good ADR replacement if they had used him right.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> Wyatt is directionless so don't expect him winning


But he recently beat Ryback, who's now the IC champion.
Or are we not supposed to remember that?
:vince7


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

JayGeezus said:


> On my way home from work. How has raw been so far?


Greatest Raw of all time. Honest...


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I hope Neville gets a big enough contract one day so a brother can get those ears pinned.

:ti

Can't take him seriously until then.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

No win situation coming up for the new face of jobbing


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Nine99 said:


> So Owens was a guy not willing to give out title matches and he's only a prize fighter to now having open challenges...for the NXT title...on Smackdown...


The guy that beats him gets to go to NXT as Champ. It would be a great way to send guys down in the minors without making him look like a fool. Adam Rose wins the NXT title, go down to NXT! What an honor! :grin2:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

There's 3. count them 1,2,3. 3 matches with Reigns. WTF?


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Coming to raw is so draining. Jesus I wish this show was two hours.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

KaineSpawnX said:


> But he recently beat Ryback, who's now the IC champion.
> Or are we not supposed to remember that?
> :vince7


I don't even remember it and I watch this shit every week, so no


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

JayGeezus said:


> On my way home from work. How has raw been so far?


Damn, you missed Lesnar coming back and unifying the WWE, US, and Intercontinental championships in a first blood match.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

All of these future jobbers :maury


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Evolution said:


> I hope Neville gets a big enough contract one day so a brother can get those ears pinned.
> 
> :ti
> 
> Can't take him seriously until then.


Come on, his powers come from his ears, you see.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Lol at so many of these people not realizing that they can't use steroids in WWE.... Like the last dude from TE that failed that drug test and got let go


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Z. Kusano said:
> 
> 
> > Wyatt is directionless so don't expect him winning
> ...


If we're supposed to take him serious as the face of fear forgetting he got puked by undertaker, then yes


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

This tough enough commercial everyone in the "the bad" takes are all overweight. WWE makin fun of "Those fatties"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is Reigns still gassed from his other matches LOL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"We've had thousands and thousands of entries............and three real good ones."


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Would someone PLEASE get this man an oxygen tank.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> I don't even remember it and I watch this shit every week, so no


Wyatt beat Ryback at Payback. The PPV payoff to their feud. Their completely unnecessary feud. I don't blame you for forgetting, even though it just happened about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

3 Reigns matches in 1 night, yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Wyatt just came out last in a main event to close out Raw?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Wyatts over with the crowd cant deny that.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Buried or not, directionless, wyatt has the best entrance this side of undertaker.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

... Well, there I was about to post "I guess commentary finally figured out not to talk during Bray's entrances," and suddenly... Michael Cole. Michael Fucking Cole.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Now this is an awesome matchup. Can't expect the indie lovers to understand how cool this is.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> "We've had thousands and thousands of entries............and three real good ones."


one*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Remember when we use to mark for the Wyatt family because them and Shield were the hottest part of the shows.

And now Wyatt's cold and just there.:mj2


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't predict any interferences from Dan Henrose.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

amhlilhaus said:


> Buried or not, directionless, wyatt has the best entrance this side of undertaker.


They really need taker to pass the torch to bray. Maybe not at a mania but at summerslam or survivor series.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Booker - "One thing we know about Reigns is he has the capacity to suck it up."

What, all the oxygen out of the arena?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Plz end this. Zzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BORING ass match. Make it 3 boring matches in one night.


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Booker - "One thing we know about Reigns is he has the capacity to suck it up."
> 
> What, all the oxygen out of the arena?


Did you think that was funny?

Some of the "jokes" on here are wow.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Every match with Reigns is boring. I feel sorry for his opponents.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Commercial during the MAIN EVENT. Good god fuck off.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

They had a chance to advance Seth's character even modestly by sticking to his words by coming out alone...but no.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

You can look but you can't touch


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> Every match with Reigns is boring. I feel sorry for his opponents.


*Sees current favs in your sig*
Considering two of his opponents tonight, sorry. :frown2:


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Remember when we use to mark for the Wyatt family because them and Shield were the hottest part of the shows.
> 
> And now Wyatt's cold and just there.:mj2


They blew it with the Wyatts vs the Shield too. They could have built this up for a year and make epic as fuck between these two clans. But they hot shot it right away at EC before Mania and stopped.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

That Hope movie so far have 100% Rotten Tomatoes (only 12 review tho)


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

You keep dreaming on the stars above


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Crowd chanting for Ambrose...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

KaineSpawnX said:


> *Sees current favs in your sig*
> Considering two of his opponents tonight, sorry. :frown2:


No big deal I am used to it. But you never give up! haha.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Crowd so into the match they're chanting "We Want Ambrose."


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

I feel like crying when I see Wyatt. What a waste of such outstanding talent. The system can truly find a way to keep even the most talented men down.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/605568986714009601


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd chanting for Ambrose during a Reigns match.

:ti


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> That Hope movie so far have 100% Rotten Tomatoes (only 12 review tho)


Hope or Dope?


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Some way Wyatt gets in the money in the bank match too . If not, he's buried


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

FUCKING END THIS MATCH ALREADY.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Something in your eyes, lets me see right through you


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Let's go Roman!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

finalnight said:


> Hope or *Dope*?


lol dope


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

There's a mystery
What's on you're mind


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Spot call to go outside lol loud reigns


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Don't trust Seth. He is up to something!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TNA is Here said:


> They blew it with the Wyatts vs the Shield too. They could have built this up for a year and make epic as fuck between these two clans. But they hot shot it right away at EC before Mania and stopped.


Agreed. That should have been at Mania too.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow hard closeline from Bray.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

End this shit so the Austin/Heyman podcast can start.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sick lariat.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wrestling Dave said:


> Did you think that was funny?
> 
> Some of the "jokes" on here are wow.


Well since the match is boring as hell I have to do something to entertain myself.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I thought Bray had him there.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Crowd chanting for Ambrose during a Reigns match.
> 
> :ti


I know :ha


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Super regins engage


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Aaaand Super Reigns


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Wyatt caught him!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Good match


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I just learned that Bray's real first name is "Windham". Crazy.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Taunting before your finish automatically means reversal. Thanks WWE


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman wins!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

boo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOLReignsWins.

Shocker.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

"Roman Reigns has done 5 moves all night.. and he's been in 3 matches" Is this really true ? I have arrived from work just now.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Is that the fifth or sixth god awful RAW main event reigns has been in since the RR?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why wouldnt they just jump in the ring and attack wyatt, to get Reigs DQd


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Super :reigns


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Cuts a promo on not needing the authority... Comes out and hides behind the authority.


WWE creative at its best.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

......


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh wow, they actually made him win.

When are they gonna learn, less is more with him.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Stuff you wwe. Wyatt carried that match. What do they see in reigns. They were chanting ambrose in his match fml.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

finalnight said:


> I just learned that Bray's real first name is "Windham". Crazy.


lol Is it really? Sounds English.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

So Bray lost even with interference.


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

Ambrose coming to make the save.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Funny if stone cold ran down for the save.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ambrose interference incoming.*


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Why didn't they just attack Bray he gets the dq win I swear this company has no concept of logic


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Reigns star of the show tonight woot woot


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Watching from the beginning... Did they really just gloss over the fact that Sandow failed his cash in?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kane can't do anything right. :lenny


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

REIGNSWINSLOL 

They should have had Seth attack Wyatt causing Reigns to get DQ'd and lose his MITB spot


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I swear, Ambrose pops get louder and louder every week.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Stone cold dean Ambrose


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Can't wait for Owens to dominate the main event. This is embarrassing compared to other promotions.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

AMBROSE :ambrose

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dat Pop :ambrose4


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

LOL. You guys actually watched the entire main event?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Rest in peace, Wyatt.

At least Ambrose keeps getting HUGE pops


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

That was quite Stone Cold of Dean..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good finish to Raw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AMBROSE steals Reign's shine at the very end of the show and gets the pop of the night.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

That was an abomination.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

There is that thief Ambrose!


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

I can't take it anymore.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Who's that bum with wet hair and leather jacket that just DDTed my GOAT champion?


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I can't help but smile watching Ambrose. He's the man.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Wyatt just totally wasted


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The only fucking worthy person of the title. Too bad he'll never win it...


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

The Ambrose/Reigns bromance is the best... It's going to be even sweeter when Reigns turns on Dean with the MITB briefcase!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> AMBROSE steals Reign's shine at the very end of the show and gets the pop of the night.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


And directs him and who to hit. Reigns is Ambrose's lackey right now.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Stephanie's booty is looking right in that outfit!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The New Face of Fear, errr Jobbers


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

That shit is so predictable.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Booking is dead.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

So Reigns went through Barrett, Henry and still beat Wyatt with interference against him? wow.......


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Wyatt went from looking decently strong beating everyone but Cena/Taker like Bryan/Ambrose etc to this... He needs the Wyatt family so much now and you know what throw in the Ascension and let them be Gothic again.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Don Heyman is back :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Heyman hype!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Bray gave a great performance. HE comes out clearly over with the crowd. But they treat him like some after thought. When we all know he is not. Ah well he was in the main event.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yo, I can't wait for that ladder match :mark: :mark:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Austin & Heyman! :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Heyman!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> And directs him and who to hit. Reigns is Ambrose's lackey right now.


He's his bitch-boy-butler.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

connormurphy13 said:


> Wyatt just totally wasted


Yeah fpalm


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So Reigns beats Wyatt clean... even with interference after two other matches. Says it all, really, WWE still haven't learned where Reigns went wrong.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Dirty Deeds Done Dean Cheap!


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Dean Ambrose is the fucking man.

All that needs to be said. :lol


----------



## StdDev (May 26, 2015)

Ambrose is by far the most over guy on the roster.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cole is such a nerd. Stop yelling. WWE isn't that exciting.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

They are only using ambrose to get reigns over.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

You want your title here *throw* ... take it ya cunt! bam bam bitch went down lol.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm curious: if Ambrose wins the title and Reigns cashes in on him immediately, resulting in him only holding the belt for a good 60 seconds, will Tyrion consider his career a success?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

I like this Ambrose/Reign versus Seth and the Authority storyline but it should have been like this right after the betrayal, not a year later.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

3ku1 said:


> Bray gave a great performance. HE comes out clearly over with the crowd. But they treat him like some after thought. When we all know he is not. Ah well he was in the main event.


Damien Demento once main evented Raw


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Wyatt officiallyl is done. Loses to a guy who has 2 matches before him. How can you ever book him well again? I'm done with this company till summerlame goodbye


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> They are only using ambrose to get reigns over.



That may be the intention but its clearly not working lol. Unexpectadly Ambrose has become the man not Reigns.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

LMAO at Wyatt losing another important match. This man is damaged beyond repair.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> They are only using ambrose to get reigns over.


This.

Ambrose's pop = "Roman is in the ring too, so...." :vince5


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Their treatment of Bray Wyatt really is quite fucking tragic.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I thought Reigns and Wyatt had a good TV match even though I was hoping it would end in a No Contest so BOTH guys could get into MITB.

Really digging the Ambrose/Reigns bromance. Kinda reminds me of Hall & Nash.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

If Ryback comes out and gives this same lame ass inspirational promo, I'm going to vomit.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lincoln, its Lincoln.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

LegendKilla15 said:


> Wyatt official is done. Loses to a guy who has 2 matches before him. How can you ever book him well again? I'm done with this company till summerlame goodbye


Wyatt looks to be doing that rumored hillbilly dancing gimmick.

Then with owens shooting into the main event soon, wyatt chance to ever be top heel is already gone.

This fucking company


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

DAT REACTION FOR AMBROSE!


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Ambrose with that pop of the night. Show belonged to Cena and Owens for me though. Tremendous segment.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

That fucking pop for Ambrose. Holy shit! He single handedly saved the ending there and made it awesome.

But I feel sick at the Wyatt treatment. Loses cleanly to a guy in his third match of the night even with multiple distractions in his favour. Disgusting really.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Maybe unpoular but Wyatt > Owens. OWens has it in the ring over him. But Bray is way better at promos and the mic. Has more charisma too. But not getting into a comparison. Its not Owens fault. Theirs obviousley a lot of backstage politics holding Bray back. He is an amazing talent. Comes out he is over with the crowd. Prob has the best entrance in pro wrestling today. Solid in the ring. Great gimmick. Unfortunately until he starts beating the top guys, nothing changes. Funny thing is he dominated Ambrose in their feud. And he beat the reigning ic champ, someone clearly does not like him.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Wyatt is done, they keep making him look like a geek :mj2


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

How can we take Wyatt serious after how the way he's fucking booked over and over in matches? He talks and talks and talks but never backs it up with victories. He hardly ever wrestles but when he does he loses. Most interesting man in the world? Haha


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

Ugh. Somewhere in that show, JBL called a cravate a "European headlock" and I lost my shit. Had to walk away for awhile. SMH.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

That Owens promo was straight fire. I'm telling you, this dude could and should be the next big thing.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

CJ said:


> Wyatt is done, they keep making him look like a geek :mj2


Wouldn't say he's 'done', but they didn't even need to put him in that match tonight. There was no point whatsoever to any of it. Just like that Sheamus/Orton match.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Bullydully said:


> That fucking pop for Ambrose. Holy shit! He single handedly saved the ending there and made it awesome.
> 
> But I feel sick at the Wyatt treatment. Loses cleanly to a guy in his third match of the night even with multiple distractions in his favour. Disgusting really.


Kayfabe wise there's absolutely no reason to be afraid of the new face of fear. He will probably get fed to cena next week, make him strong for mitb


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Liked the promo from Kevin Owens.


----------



## isthistaken (Apr 21, 2015)

Maybe I missed it reading the recap, but no Kidd/Cesaro tonight?


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Frico said:


> Ambrose with that pop of the night. Show belonged to Cena and Owens for me though. Tremendous segment.


Cena is an utter prick bringing cancer into his promo totally classless what an utter a hole


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

isthistaken said:


> Maybe I missed it reading the recap, but no Kidd/Cesaro tonight?


Joe killed Kidd before Raw so I imagine Cesaro was at the funeral.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Decent raw i guess[?]. Minus some dubious storytelling etc...


----------



## Rexx (Oct 25, 2014)

CM Pepsi said:


> That Owens promo was straight fire. I'm telling you, this dude could and should be the next big thing.


Cena burying Owens after that amazing promo was so anticlimactic. :mj2


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Rexx said:


> Cena burying Owens after that amazing promo was so anticlimactic. :mj2


Yea, wish they'd have him respond to Cena rather than just stand there the entire time but this should make Owens destroying Cena at MITB all the more enjoyable (fingers crossed)


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Titus O'Neil should've gotten a push a long time ago.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Did they just really do a fucking Sonic commercial in the middle of Raw. Smdh


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Mixed bag tonight. Most things were decent enough; Cena/Owens was IMMENSE and may be promo of the year, the Reigns gauntlet was better than it should have been, Ziggler and Sheamus looked strong, THE CROWD FUCKIN MARKED FOR AMBROSE :mark: and I'm marking even harder for Ambrose/Rollins in a ladder match :mark: :mark:

But two things very nearly killed the show completely for me. First of all, THE BELLAS DON'T EVEN LOOK ALIKE ANYMORE. Seriously, what was that nonsensical shit? AND WHY ARE THEY RANDOMLY HEELS AGAIN???? Oh my god the booking of the divas gives me fucking aneurysms. Paige should have momentum after just returning but instead she's lost 3 of her first 4 matches back :Wat? I can't even.

Second, holy fuck was it REALLY necessary to bury Wyatt even further? FFS he just lost with the Authority's help to a guy wrestling his third match of the night, with all of the DQ finishes they do, was it really too much to fucking ask for here? Jesus. Gotta make Reigns look strong :vince5 :vince5 :vince5

Anyway, I fucking love Paul Heyman.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

Nikki out here talking as loud as Cena Smh.


----------



## JayGeezus (May 5, 2015)

So are the Bellas heels again? Lol


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Smark Logic:*

[Ambrose appears 3 times in one night, & Reigns comes out at the end to the biggest pop of the night.]

Excuse: Ambrose has already appeared 3 times. They just popped louder because they hadn't seen Reigns the whole show.

[Reigns appears 3 times in one night, & Ambrose comes out at the end to the biggest pop of the night.]

Excuse: See them leeching Reigns to Ambrose so he'll get cheers? (ignoring his great reactions for the last 3 hours). 

:StephenA2

If you guys really need to reach that hard to devalue Reigns' overness & get to sleep at night, at least come up with a consistent story.
:draper2


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow I haven't heard a pop like that in years. That was Austin levels.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

So Ambrose got the pop of the night eh? No shock there, imagine if he was booked _well_. Also LOL at Wyatt's booking. Never fear though, he'll squash R-Truth on Smackdown and the commentators will talk about how "dangerous" he is.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Im sorry anyone who thinks Reigns is over is deluded. They are using Ambrose's pops to try get Reigns over and it is failing miserably. WWE fans are throwing it in Vince's face. And saying we want Ambrose! They coulden't give a damn about overrated Reigns. I think the last moment of Raw spoke for it self.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

#Naomi'sButtIsLife said:


> *Smark Logic:*
> 
> [Ambrose appears 3 times in one night, & Reigns comes out at the end to the biggest pop of the night.]
> 
> ...


the lead story is Cena Owens this feud is so secondary


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

JayGeezus said:


> Titus O'Neil should've gotten a push a long time ago.


Titus can't even lift his leg above knee height, the only push he'll be doing is in a wheel chair


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Im sorry anyone who thinks Reigns is over is deluded. They are using Ambrose's pops to try get Reigns over and it is failing miserably. WWE fans are throwing it in Vince's face. And saying we want Ambrose! They coulden't give a damn about overrated Reigns. I think the last moment of Raw spoke for it self.


:chan

The man had an opening segment & 3 matches, and got his name chanted multiple times & got huge pops. He was over 4 times before Ambrose came out. Don't be that bullshitter.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> Im sorry anyone who thinks Reigns is over is deluded. They are using Ambrose's pops to try get Reigns over and it is failing miserably. WWE fans are throwing it in Vince's face. And saying we want Ambrose! They coulden't give a damn about overrated Reigns. I think the last moment of Raw spoke for it self.


Reigns IS over. And Ambrose is over. They're not mutually exclusive.

Character-wise Reigns actually has good reason to be over, he got royally screwed worse than any face has ever gotten screwed at Wrestlemania, and now he's taking a backseat to Ambrose during the filler portion of the year, which is better than if it were the other way around. Not to mention their kayfabe friendship comes off a genuine because they have years of material to work with.

They're doing alright with his slower burn push but they should really chill with the "3 victories, 1 night" thing.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

The WWE blew it with Bray Wyatt. He could have been this era's version of Mankind/Mick Foley - a guy that doesnt really look like a wrestler but is demented, can work the mic, and is just dangerous enough to be reckoned with. But instead, they made him a goofy cult-like character and had his promos get way way way too wordy and the audience lost interest.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Prime Time Players.


:applause:


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Some things I enjoyed from tonight's show was Seth Rollins with his intense promo, Roman Reigns looking more comfortable on the mic, the Prime Time Players cleaning house and helping Ziggler defeat the New Day in the Six-Man Tag Match. Also loved Kevin Owens' promo about Super Cena as I agreed with everything he said. Cena's rebuttal was still kinda weak but I do understand his point. Ambrose got a huge ovation at the of Reigns' third match. Just wow. Nice ending.

Things I didn't like were the potential feud between Ryback vs Big Show for the IC Title. Neville vs Bo Dallas was fine but I feel like both guys are going nowhere. And just when I was trying to take the Bellas seriously as faces, they pulled out one of their heel tricks on Paige to get Nikki the win. I'm confused. The Sheamus/Orton match was not bad though so I am still enjoying this heel persona of Sheamus. Overall decent show.


----------



## Rybotch (May 29, 2015)

Rusev looks like he became muslim during his time off.


----------



## Tamaur (May 31, 2015)

Loved the show but man, as much as I love Ambrose right now ( Rollins vs Ambrose reminds me of Jericho vs Triple H except that Ambrose didn't gave back the title ), I would love to see Reigns and Ambrose have a tag team run. Seriously, their friendship is the single greatest thing in the WWE right now :mark:


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

It was an ok show.

First segment give me a weird thoughts. I was actually more interested in Reigns than in Rollins. Rollins got boring. Cant they put belt on Ambrose? It wont hurt credibility, but just will make it fun.

DAT Nikki. She looks so sexy with a ponytale. And I would prefer her working out for 3 hours over 3 hours of raw.

Cena-Owens segment was good, had it lows, but good. Cant believe how easy Cena can push those buttons to make crowd cheer him. Kinda dissapointed by that Owens kid story. TNA did it with Hardy and Angle not so long ago. Also not sure why Owens decided not to fight, he's stronger as of right now. But stll an awesome segment.

Also want to say a "fuck you" to whoever's behind ANOTHER Orton-Sheamus feud.

Had hopes that wwe reuniting Miz-Show, but no, me sads.

Feeling sorry for Bray. Seems like wwe have no idea what to do with him and decided to make him lose to Reigns, who already participated in 2 matches. I get it, Bray is complicated character, but it's creatives job to find him a proper use and they are failing.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Pretty average show for me.

Steph doing what she does best for that little bit and talking down to Reigns like he was dirt just annoys me like it always does, cannot stand the sight of her lately, don't even know what purpose she serves.

Not much Ambrose so that wasn't to good IMO, his pop was easily the biggest of the night and people wanna continue to say he isn't over or doesn't deserve his place, please. :deanfpalm

The Divas match was pretty average again, getting over Nikki's reign very quickly nowadays it's kinda gone stale.

Kevin Owens and the Cena segment was great, I liked it. Trust Cena to go for the sympathy route and use the crowd in that respect but it was intense and passionate and was great, I just can't see Owens winning this second match and that isn't a good thing at all.

Poor Wyatt, so sad to see the fall of grace from a guy that had such a promising future with a fucking awesome gimmick, great work work WWE ruining that. :applause


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Raw was insanely boring this week. I actually fell asleep during the final segment because I was just drained by the show. 

I thyink part of it is just the overexposed nature of the show. You can't build to three hour PPVs every two weeks wtih three hour Raws and two hour Smackdowns. That is just way too much content to fill and characters & stories are getting hobbled around and messed up because of it. 

So The Bellas are heel again? What was that? And Twin Magic doesn't really work now given Nikki's, uh, enhancements. Mark Henry turned heel for the 800th time. Whoop-di-doo. We had run ins result in tag matches which ranks up high as one of the most overused tropes in the WWE. Roman Reigns was featured in 3 matches, none of them being that remarkable or interesting, I guess because I just knew that he wasn't going to lose his MITB spot. Even if he lost the matches, he'd get the spot back by next week. 

Also, the angle with Dean holding the title hostage doesn't really work for me, because he doesn't really have the title. He has the artifact that represents the title. The official decision of the match is in the record books and states that Seth is still the champion. Seth still has the title, so really all the Authority has to do is make another belt for him. This isn't like MITB 2011 where Punk beat the champion, won the title, and left, taking the lineage & credibility of the title with him. 

And don't even get me started on Cena. That was awful. 

The main good things about Raw were Seth Rollins in the opening segment and Kevin Owens just being awesome.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Cobalt said:


> Pretty average show for me.
> 
> Steph doing what she does best for that little bit and talking down to Reigns like he was dirt just *annoys me* like it always does, cannot stand the sight of her lately, *don't even know what purpose she serves*.


:lenny2


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Cena - vinces golden boy pushed to the hilt
Pot Bellied Owen - HHH golden boy pushed
Roman Reighs - useless but we all know how vince loves big men -pushed
Randy Orton - useless and zero charisma but another of vinces golden boys - pushed
The actual talent getting buried.
Wyatts loses to a useless reighs who had 3 matches, Sandow dead with this shit gimmick, and others used as jobbers for the golden ones to be rammed down our throat.
I recorded this show as I knew watching live would be torture, and it was torture on fast forward as well


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

LegendKilla15 said:


> Wyatt officiallyl is done. Loses to a guy who has 2 matches before him. How can you ever book him well again? I'm done with this company till summerlame SummerFest goodbye


FTFY. :I


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Big difference between Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose: 

Roman Reigns: super protected, the person most protected this year

Dean Ambrose: was screwed during the year, he has only 2 victory in PPV


Roman Reigns had to be the most over and not Dean Ambrose


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I'll be honest... I turned the channel after awhile after I zoned out because the show was boring. Whats funny is that I turned from USA to NBC.

Its a shame that I am already tired of Stephanie because I wanted to see her back on TV after she was gone for ages, but its like clock work these days with the WWE. The RAW after the PPV the Authority comes out for 20 minutes to talk about what happened on the PPV.

Big Shows back.. great. No one wants to see Big Show vs. Ryback. Kane, Big Show and Henry need to go already. Its sad that the WWE still depends on them. All of that buzz about them retiring and getting pushes as a "send off" is proving to be bogus because they are still here.

Thats about all that I remember seeing.. The summer is practically here WWE. Its time to do something to shake things up and make things interesting.. because right now for the most part theres not much interesting. People are probably waiting for Lesnar to come back to see if he goes after Rollins.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

SóniaPortugal said:


> Big difference between Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose:
> 
> Roman Reigns: super protected, the person most protected this year
> 
> ...



Are you seriously that deluded?
Just because Vince wanks off to bigmen, and has decided, yes decided that he wants Roman Reigns to be the top guy, and not Ambrose does not mean he is over.
You can give him win after win but the fans prefer Ambrose, its the fans that make you over not geriatrics with closet homosexual tendencies,for the record I aint fond of reigns or ambrose


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

dull show the only thing I liked was Seth deciding not to be a bitch for about 5 minutes. I liked the Cena/Owens segment as a lot of made sense and added to the feud. Super Reigns was okay till he got to Wyatt, Bray deserves better....why not have him and Ryback go at for IC belt feuding with Big Show will do absolute nothing for Ryback. when will they company realise no one cares for Show in 2015.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Korvin said:


> I'll be honest... I turned the channel after awhile after I zoned out because the show was boring. Whats funny is that I turned from USA to NBC.
> 
> Its a shame that I am already tired of Stephanie because I wanted to see her back on TV after she was gone for ages, but its like clock work these days with the WWE. The RAW after the PPV the Authority comes out for 20 minutes to talk about what happened on the PPV.
> 
> ...


Their idea of interesting is lesnar chasing Rollins around while he pissed his pants and stardust feuding with an actor who plays a superhero


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

amhlilhaus said:


> Their idea of interesting is lesnar chasing Rollins around while he pissed his pants and stardust feuding with an actor who plays a superhero


diont forget have owens act like a lesnar wannabe
have ryback be a goldberg wannabe
have axel and sandow commit career suicide with an 80s gimmick, just like the ascension.
More 70s stereotyping in all black tag teams, masked mexican with their pet midget

Wont be long before kenta sorry hideo becomes a japanese world world 2 sympathizer waving the flag and denouncing america, oh wait, rusev beat him to that.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

The High King said:


> Are you seriously that deluded?
> Just because Vince wanks off to bigmen, and has decided, yes decided that he wants Roman Reigns to be the top guy, and not Ambrose does not mean he is over.
> You can give him win after win but the fans prefer Ambrose, its the fans that make you over not geriatrics with closet homosexual tendencies,for the record I aint fond of reigns or ambrose


What?
I am woman, how is the fact that I possibly be lesbian affects what I think of Dean and Roman

And i am a Dean Ambrose fan, i do not care about Roman


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Just watched the ending again, that pop for Ambrose was ridiculous.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Just watched the ending again, that pop for Ambrose was ridiculous.


Most over face in the company. He should have been all over the show last night.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Most over face in the company. He should have been all over the show last night.


*TURN DOWN THE MICS WHEN DEAN COMES OUT, DAMN IT!* :vince5


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

SóniaPortugal said:


> What?
> I am woman, how is the fact that I possibly be lesbian affects what I think of Dean and Roman
> 
> And i am a Dean Ambrose fan, i do not care about Roman




I was referring to vince being the geriatric with homosexual tendencies, with his love for bigmen.

It was not aimed at you
Re read my post


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

Actually I think this was a good show again, Roman looked like a star during the promos and the matches and nothing in the show was boring. Cena/Owens segment was maybe the best promo of all this year, just HYPED for their match at MITB.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Tamaur said:


> Loved the show but man, as much as I love Ambrose right now ( Rollins vs Ambrose reminds me of Jericho vs Triple H except that Ambrose didn't gave back the title ), I would love to see Reigns and Ambrose have a tag team run. *Seriously, their friendship is the single greatest thing in the WWE right now* :mark:


This!

The way these two work together is amazing. I know it might be ridiculous but I would love to see these two against a tag-team turmoil kinda match. It's gonna blow the roof off.

Two awesome guys fighting off hordes of enemies. That'll be fucking awesome! >


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

I liked this raw but roman beating wyatt seriously ruined it for me. I get it they have to make him look strong bc vince is gay for roman but does it have to be at wyatts expense??

and ambrose is just a filler feud for rollins. roman is taking the title or mitb so he can fight lesnar again.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

The High King said:


> I was referring to vince being the geriatric with homosexual tendencies, with his love for bigmen.
> 
> It was not aimed at you
> Re read my post


Ohh ... sorry


----------



## CharismaMark (Jun 2, 2015)

Show was shit apart from the ending and Owens' promo.


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

connormurphy13 said:


> Any charitable and sane person knows that altruism isn't about the reward of a better public image. It's about personally connecting with whoever you're trying to help, public image be damned.


No, it's about making you feel good about yourself or some other inherently selfish motive, just like every other "good" deed. Altruism is a myth.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Erik. said:


> Just watched the ending again, that pop for Ambrose was ridiculous.


Top 5 of the year thus far.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Fantastic. I love life.


----------

